# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Empire 7: Into the Depths Dice Rolling Thread

## Moriko

This is the dice rolling thread for Empire into the Depths. Lets see if yours float or sink!

----------


## bc56

Rolls for starting ruler, Olgght, The-one-who-consumes

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## farothel

Let's give this a try.

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Volthawk

I want to flesh out my ruler some and want to have stats before I do that, so I guess I'm rolling stats a little early.

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## moossabi

hopefully I remember how to do this

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Johnedwa

Rolling for Jirai Kahn

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Johel

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Leader rolls for Living-speaker Hurn the Wise

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Minescratcher

(1d4)[*3*]

(1d4)[*3*]

(1d4)[*3*]

(1d4)[*1*]

(1d4)[*4*]

(1d4)[*4*]

(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Gengy

Stats for the first Sublime One

(1d4)[*4*]

(1d4)[*1*]

(1d4)[*2*]

(1d4)[*2*]

(1d4)[*2*]

(1d4)[*2*]

(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## cactiguy3

Rolls for the Auros rulers Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Rolling for the Great and Powerful Princess Cartana, who is infallible in every way and will certainly enjoy a long and prosperous rule.

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
Take best 5, assign however I want, add +1 to any two stats I want.

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]

Extra just in case:
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## mystic1110

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Tentreto

The rolling for Commander Roland the Small. Time to see how many donations I've made to the dice gods...



(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Corona

Prime Minister Shoeng Thnoet:
(7d4)[*3*][*2*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*4*][*2*](18)

----------


## Frostwander

Beginning stat roles for leader: Madrina Uschi Alverna

Let's see if I remember how to do this ...

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## D&D_Fan

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## JBarca

Starting Stats


(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Miltonian

Time to test my luck!

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Right, rolls for Kar-Nath. Let's see how this goes.

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Aerin

Starting ruler (Laneksi) for the Lux-Glossian Shades

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]
[roll5]
[roll6]

----------


## Aerin

Let's try this again?
[1d4]
[1d4]
[1d4]
[1d4]
[1d4]
[1d4]

----------


## Aerin

Think I got it this time ...

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Aerin

7th roll

(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Lt-Murgen

rolling for 1st rule
(1D4)[*3*]
(1D4)[*1*]
(1D4)[*2*]
(1D4)[*4*]
(1D4)[*1*]
(1D4)[*2*]
(1D4)[*2*]

----------


## Tychris1

Gaze into the light

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Rolling for the Youngest, First Chosen of the Mother of the New Era

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Tychris1

New Ruler Stats for Round 2

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Getting this joke out of the way, _Intruder alert! A red spy is in the base._

New spy has a score of (1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## Gengy

Rolling for a General, Profundus Korasoon

(1d4+6)[*10*]

----------


## Gengy

Military take-over!  Profundus Korasoon overthrows the Sublime One

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]

*GM Note:* Profundus Korasoon's "successor" is named Squall Essensio (Mil 10)

----------


## Silent_Interim

Let the word spread; the word, of course, being Crimson.

HS1 in region 2: (2d6+7)[*14*] (5 Faith + 2 Assist)
HS1 in region 7: (2d6+7)[*12*] (5 Faith + 2 Assist)
HS1 in region 21: (2d6+6)[*10*] (5 Faith + 2 Assist - 1 Distance)
HS1 in region 31: (2d6+6)[*13*] (5 Faith + 2 Assist - 1 Distance)

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling for the gravetenders' leader.
(7d4)[*22*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

or i will fail in an embarrassingly obvious way.
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Solo potluck bowling.

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d10)[*6*]

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d10)[*1*]

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d10)[*7*]

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d10)[*9*]

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Volthawk

Happy with my choice of actions now all the org/npc actions are up, so let's roll some dice.

Buyout TP2 in 114 (Economy 5 +2 assist -1 distance): (2d6+6)[*14*]
Buyout TP 1 in 112 (Fortified Bonemeal) (Economy 5 -1 distance +1 Chelonian Accompaniment): (2d6+5)[*10*]

Expedition East of 122 (Economy 5 +1 Sponsor +1 Chelonian Accompaniment): (2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

The Violet Thorns creep around the red themed plants, dragging them down and taking their own turn in the sunlight.

New Ruler Roll (take best 5)
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Corona

Puffer Bowling:

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d10)[*6*]

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d10)[*9*]

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Continuing adventures in puffer bowling:

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## Torv

Starting ruler, the flowering everlight

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Rolling ruler rolls for Brenhineplisgyn the Two-Headed, Queen Shell, and Gatherer of the Residuum.

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Torv

Convert region 18.1: (2d6+4)[*12*]
(+4 Faith, -0 Distance penalty) 

Convert region 18.2: (2d6+4)[*7*]
(+4 Faith, -0 Distance penalty) 

Convert region 15.1: (2d6+4)[*11*]
(+4 Faith, -0 Distance penalty)

----------


## farothel

Using Chelonian Accompaniment on actions 2 and 4 for 1 favor owed to them.

[2][Economy] buyout trade post in region 6 (TP1) (2d6+5)[*14*]
[3][Economy] buyout trade post in my home region (TP2) (2d6+4)[*13*]
[4][Economy] buyout trade post in region 28 (TP1) (2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Corona

Kelphole warmup
(2d8)[*5*]

----------


## Corona

Whoops...

Kelphole warmup attempt 2

(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Kelphole: This Time, There's Stakes!

Throw 1: (1d8)[*8*]
Throw 2: (1d8)[*8*]
Throw 3: (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling for round 1 actions:
action 1, colonizing region 76 with aid from chelonian chora. (2d6+6)[*16*]
action 2, converting holy site 3 in region 79 to the maker's remnants with aid from chelonian chora. (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Corona

*[Economy] Buy out TP 9.2* assist self: (2d6+6)[*14*]
*[Diplomacy] Sway Merchants in region 6* (2d6+5)[*11*]
*[Diplomacy] Increase reputation with DNA* (2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Send pious adventurers to procure a small ditty of a swimroad to Region 58, to buy TP 1 of Warped Shells.
Opu 5, Buyout DC 12, no Distance Penalty

(2d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

An attempt to buyout TP 2 of Woven Seaweed in region 57, hopefully met with more success.

(2d6)[*6*]+5

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Let's see if Cartana is an absolute worthless failure, or just _kind_ of a worthless failure.
Buyout of TP 3 of Woven Seaweed in region 57.

(2d6)[*6*]+5

----------


## Grim ranger

Rolling stats of new ruler to follow after the first one

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Rolls for round 1 actions.

[Faith] Convert Holy Site 1 in Region 75 to The Voice of Jaarn, with help from Chelonian Chora (2d6+5)[*11*]
[Diplomacy] Sway Faction (Aristocratic) in Region 75, with help from Chelonian Chora (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## mystic1110

Sway 1 (2d6)[*6*]+5
Sway 2 (2d6)[*10*]+5
Sway 3 (2d6)[*9*]+5
Spy (1d4)[*4*]+5

----------


## D&D_Fan

Rolls:
Dip 2, Fai 3
No treasure spent.
No techs used.
Convert: (2d6+3)[*7*]
DipMission: (2d6+3)[*13*]

----------


## D&D_Fan

Correction, in the above post I used the wrong modifier. Instead of 2d6+3, it should have been 2d6+2, making the final result 12.

----------


## Corona

Kelphole match with Tynor go!

(1d8)[*3*]
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*4*]

----------


## bc56

Gtsit the Second-Champion
(1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## Torv

Convert region 14.2: (2d6+4)[*10*]
(+4 Faith, -0 Distance penalty)

Puffer Bowling:
[roll]2d4/roll]
(2d10)[*14*]

----------


## Torv

Ten charact
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 1 Actions

Buyout Trading Post - Region 124 TP2 with support (Economy 5, Support +2, Distance Penalty -1)
(2d6+6)[*13*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 138 TP2 with support (Economy 5, Support +2)
(2d6+7)[*17*]

Procure Spy - Veruha Mascerena
(1d4+5)[*7*]

Coerce Trading Post - Region 130 TP2 (Intrigue 5)
(2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Region 141 converting Kalan Company HC 1 to Pacifism
(2d6+8)[*11*]

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Dragon Residuum Gathering - Round 1 Actions:

1. Raise Org Reputation (Chelonian Chora 0->1) *TN:10* (Diplomacy 4)
(2d6+4)[*10*]

3. Buyout Trading Post - Region 56, TP3. *TN:12* (Economy 3, Distance Penalty -1, assisted +2)
(2d6+4)[*9*]

4. Convert Holy Site - Region 70, HS 1. *TN:12* (Faith 4, Chora Seek Aid +1)
(2d6+5)[*10*]

5. Convert Holy Site - Region 70, HS 2. *TN:12* (Faith 4, Chora Seek Aid +1)
(2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

3) [Econ] Expedition south of region 31 (2d6+5)[*11*]

4) [Econ] Buyout Region 6 TP 2 (2d6+5)[*13*]

5) [Econ] Buyout Region 6 TP 3 (2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Buyout glue 119.2 (2d6+5)[*13*] econ 4 +1 assist

Buyout Gardenback turtles 141.2 (2d6+4)[*13*] econ 4 +1 assist -1 distance

----------


## Corona

*[Economy] Buy out some DOMs TP 17.2* (2d6+4)[*14*]
2 regions distance: distance penalty 0
(possible support forthcoming)

----------


## Lt-Murgen

The Scintillius rolls for round 1:


1 Faith: Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 56To The Pattern    (2d6+5)[*11*]
2. Faith: Attempt to Convert Holy site #1 in region 66 to The Pattern  (2d6+5)[*15*]
3. Intrigue: Send and Exploratory Investigation to region 58               (2d6+5)[*11*]
4. Intrigue: Send a second Exploratory Investigation to region 59       (2d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Talis

Stats for judge Shimmering Truquois.

Roll 1: (1d4)[*3*]
Roll 2: (1d4)[*4*]
Roll 3: (1d4)[*4*]
Roll 4: (1d4)[*3*]
Roll 5: (1d4)[*3*]
Roll 6: (1d4)[*2*]
Roll 7: (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## JBarca

Marriage Claim - 74  (2d6+4)[*8*]   (TN12)
Sway Aristocrats - 74 (2d6+4)[*7*]   (TN12)

----------


## Talis

Rolling for Turn 1 Buyouts:
Buyout Trading Post (79. TP2) - (2d6+7)[*15*]
Buyout Trading Post (79. TP3) - (2d6+7)[*11*]
Buyout Trading Post (74. TP2) - (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Recruit a General, Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach: (1d4+6)[*10*]

Convert [Region 109] Swarmshadow Cult HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+5)[*15*] vs TN 12 (Faith 5, -0 distance)

Convert Glossian Sea [Region 135] Open HS 3 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+6)[*12*] vs TN 12 (Faith 5, -1 distance, +2 Assisted)

----------


## TheDarkDM

Throwing rocks like the cool kids: (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Miltonian

Military 5: Recruit General
(1d4+6)[*10*]

Buyout Region 22, TP 2:
(2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Convert HS 1 66: TN 12, (2d6+5)[*13*]
Convert HS 2 66: TN 12, (2d6+5)[*11*]
Convert HS 1 51: TN 12, (2d6+6)[*17*] (5faith, 2 support, -1 distance)
Convert HS 2 51: TN 12, (2d6+6)[*15*] (5faith, 2 support, -1 distance)
Convert HS 3 51: TN 12, (2d6+6)[*10*] (5faith, 2 support, -1 distance)

----------


## Aerin

2. Colonize region 111, (Eco 5, Chora aided +1)
(2d6+6)[*8*]

4. Expedition southwest of 135, (Eco 5, sponsored +1, Chora aided +1)
(2d6+7)[*19*]

----------


## Aerin

5. Raise rep with Divine Nacres (Dip 3, Level 0 -> Level 1, TN -2 due to temperate outreach program)
(2d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 4 (+1)
Economy: 4 (+1)
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 4
 Link to ruler rolls
Round One:

Actions:
 [Military] Recruit unit (The Twisted)  [Military] Recruit unit (The Night) [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 2 in Region 14)
(2d6+4)[*10*] [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 3 in Region 14) 
(2d6+4)[*12*] [Diplomacy] A diplomatic mission to contact the governing bodies of Region 13
(2d6+3)[*14*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+5)[*10*]

blasdkfasdgsh

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+4)[*9*]

arglajsdfasdf

----------


## TheDarkDM

Sway Aristocratic Support in 28: (2d6+4)[*14*]

Confederation Claim in 27: (2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

The Everscintillating Goldfin, General of The Lighthouse:(1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Nobody needs to know

(1d10)[*3*]
(1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

Buyout TP 2 of Siren Extract:(2d6+4)[*12*] +2 Support

Buyout TP 1 of Selachian Mercenaries in Region 6:(2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Sack region 56 TP 1 for Herring:
(2d6+9)[*16*]

Convert Pfithreef HC 3 to Pacifism:
(2d6+6)[*18*]

----------


## Torv

Convert R 9.2 to SUB: (2d6+6)[*15*]
_(+6 Faith, -0 DP (17-14-9))_

Convert R 9.3 to SUB: (2d6+6)[*9*]
_(+6 Faith, -0 DP (17-14-9))_

Convert R 18.2 to SUB: (2d6+6)[*14*]
_(+6 Faith, -0 DP (17-18))_

Recruit general: (1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## mystic1110

Shark Sack (2d6)[*8*]+4 TN 14 (16 Roll - 2 Support)

----------


## Volthawk

Buyout TP1 of 123 (Malleable Blubber) (+7 Economy, +1 Expedition): (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Corona

*[Economy] Colonize Open Waters in region 8* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 1 DNA reputation + 1 Treasure
(2d6+7)[*15*]

*[Economy] Buy out TP 6.2* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 2 Assist self
(2d6+7)[*17*]

*[Economy] Buy out TP 6.3* 2d6 + 5 Economy + 2 Assist self
(2d6+7)[*18*]

*[Diplomacy] Raise reputation with ABS 0->1* TN 10 vs 2d6 + 6 Diplomacy
(2d6+6)[*13*]

*[Diplomacy] Sway Clerical support in region 6* TN 12 vs 2d6 + 6 Diplomacy
(2d6+6)[*15*]

Futilely resist conversion of 9.2 to SUB. TN 15 vs 2d6 + 2 Faith
(2d6+2)[*10*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Spooky numbers:
(1d3)[*1*]
(2d3)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

Buyout TP1 of 127 (Ray-Ear Seaweed) [+7 Economy]: (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Attempt to convert holy Site 117.1 (2d6+4)[*6*]
Attempt to convert holy Site 117.2 (2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Attempt to convert holy Site 129.1 (2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Meld Event
Game 2 competition roll for Sgliendilynwr the Wisp Wanderer

(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## farothel

buyout trade post: (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## mystic1110

Establish 55 (2d6)[*2*]+6

----------


## mystic1110

Establish 57 (2d6)[*11*]+6

----------


## mystic1110

Investigate (2d6)[*8*]+6

----------


## bc56

Investigate with Bone Meal support: (2d6+4)[*11*]
Secret (2d6+3)[*13*]

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

2) [Dip] Raise Rep with CCA from 0-1 (2d6+6)[*11*]

4) [Econ] Buyout TP1 Region 19 (Coralberries) (2d6+6)[*13*]

5) [Econ] Impress Merchants in region 19 (2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Increase rep with ABS: (2d6+3)[*8*] (TN:10)
Increase rep with CCA: (2d6+3)[*5*] (TN:10)

----------


## Gengy

_Ruler: Econ 4, Dip 5
Chelonian Chora Favor (+1) to (x2) [Econ/Dip/Faith] rolls_

*[Economy]* Attempt to Colonize 128 (Roll: (2d6+5)[*15*]) [TN: 12]

*[Diplomacy]* Attempt to lose Reputation with DNA (Roll: (2d6+6)[*15*]) [TN: 12]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Purchase TP 1 of Warped Shells in region 58
(2d6)[*5*]+6 (Opu 6)

Purchase TP 1 of Woven Seaweed in region 57
(2d6)[*7*]+6 (Opu 6)

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Buy TP 1 of Chelonian Hunters in region 55
(2d6)[*9*]+6

Convert Holy Site 3 in Region 51 from Tall Tales to Eternal Communion
(2d6)[*5*]+5 (+2? If I get support from my Clergy)

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 2 Actions


Sway Faction - Merchants, Region 130 (TN 12; Diplomacy 4)
(2d6+4)[*11*]

Raise Reputation - Abyssal Stewards (0 -> 1, TN 10; Diplomacy 4)
(2d6+4)[*15*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 114 TP3 (Economy 6, Support +2)
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Meld Event
Game 3 competition roll for Sgliendilynwr the Wisp Wanderer (who is probably not long for this world now)  :Small Eek: 

(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Dragon Residuum Gathering - Round 2 Actions:

2. Buyout Trading Post - Region 56, TP3. *TN:12* (Economy 4, Distance Penalty -1, assisted +2)
(2d6+5)[*13*]

4. Convert Holy Site - Region 73, Mobile HS 1. *TN:12* (Faith 5)
(2d6+5)[*12*]

5. Convert Holy Site - Region 73, Mobile HS 2. *TN:12* (Faith 5)
(2d6+5)[*14*]

----------


## Talis

Turn 2 Actions

Buyout Trade Post (75, TP1)
(2d6+7)[*12*]

Buyout Trade Post (79, TP3)
(2d6+7)[*14*]

Diplomatic Mission north
(2d6+3)[*6*]

The Meld Dart Throwing
(2d6)[*7*]

The Meld Manatee Hunting
(2d6)[*7*]

The Meld Labyrinth
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## Grim ranger

General military score (1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## Lt-Murgen

The Scintillius rolls for round 2

1. Faith: Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 58 To The Pattern (2D6+6)[*13*]
2. Faith: Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 59 To The Pattern (2D6+6)[*14*]
3. Faith: Attempt to convert Holy site #1 in region 68 To The Pattern (2D6+6)[*8*]
4. Faith: Attempt to convert Holy site #2 in region 68 To The Pattern (2D6+6)[*15*]
5. Diplomacy- Attempt to sway the aristocracy in region 66 to give their support to Angus  (2D6+2)[*5*]

----------


## D&D_Fan

Ivestigation Roll: (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Miltonian

Impress Merchants in Region 22

(2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## Johnedwa

*Spoiler: Buyout*
Show

(2d6+6)[*14*]

*Spoiler: Raise a Spy*
Show

(1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## Johnedwa

*Spoiler: Explore Region*
Show

(2d6+6)[*10*]

to the left of region 25

----------


## Lumaeus

Second game:(2d6)[*6*]
Third game: (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Faith: Attempt to welcome Holy Site #1 in Region 66 into the Eternal Communion. (2d6+7)[*16*]
Faith: Attempt to welcome Holy Site #2 in Region 66 into the Eternal Communion. (2d6+7)[*14*]
*Faith:* Attempt to welcome Holy Site #1 in Region 55 into the Eternal Communion. (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## JBarca

General Binibius: (1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Buy Out TP 2 Binar Fajar: (2d6+3)[*10*] + 2 Support

Buy Out TP 2 Bloodhome: (2d6+3)[*10*] + 2 Support

----------


## TheDarkDM

General Roll: (1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## Aerin

Investigate across the briny border to the south of region 101. 
Sponsored by FBM for +1. 
Distance penalty -1. 
INT score: 5
TN: 12
(2d6+5)[*16*]

----------


## Aerin

Investigate across the wastes border to the south of region 135 using a specialized ship.
Sponsored by FBM for +1.
INT score: 5
TN: 12
(2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Aerin

Colonize region 111.
Distance penalty: -2
ECO score: 6
TN: 12
(2d6+4)[*14*]

----------


## Aerin

Buyout TP2 of region 127, Ray-Ear Seaweed.
Distance penalty: -1
ECO score: 6
TN: 12
(2d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Aerin

Raise reputation with the Divine Nacres.
DIP score: 4
TN: 8 (-2 for Divine Nacres round 1 ongoing event)
(2d6+4)[*14*]

----------


## Aerin

New ruler.
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Moriko

What's this what's that?
(2d6+7)[*17*]

----------


## Moriko

This is not the roll you are looking for.
(2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

The Lighthouses Invasion of Region 19:
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*5*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: (2d6+7)[*13*] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
Natives: (2d6)[*9*]+[Commander score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine

Outnumbering:
4 LIT units vs 6 native units; 50% advantage for natives; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+4)[*11*]
Natives: (2d10+2)[*8*]+[half Commander score, rounding up]


The Gotezhars Invasion of Region 136:
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*7*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
GTZ: (2d6+7)[*16*] attempting to use Aim For The Storms Center (-6 Enemy Leader Loss Roll, -20% Enemy Casualties)
Natives: (2d6)[*7*]+[Commander score], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine

Outnumbering: 
3 GTZ units vs 3 native units; no advantage either side!
Battle Roll:
GTZ: (2d10+4)[*21*] 
Natives: (2d10)[*13*]+[half Commander score, rounding up]


_Abyssal Stewards: Shallows Appreciation:_
OKI: (2d6+10)[*17*] (+10 Amlaigh Tolmach)
SKR: (2d6+2)[*10*] (+2 Primarch Marcion, scion of Thekla)
CYP: (2d6+1)[*5*] (+1 Garren Ulnesh)
KAL: (2d6+6)[*11*] (+6 Commander Roland the Small)
OTT: (2d6+6)[*17*] (+6 Yirp the Fearsome)
PGL: (2d6+10)[*16*] (+8 Gtsit +2 Military Project)
COS: (2d6+3)[*14*] (+3 Madrina Uschi Alverna)
LUX: (2d6+3)[*9*] (+3 Laneksi of the Cyan Shade)
GTZ: (2d6+7)[*14*] (+7 Profundus Karasoon)
STC: (2d6+3)[*13*] (+3 Judge Shimmering Turquoise)

----------


## Rolepgeek

Round 2 Leader Loss Rolls:

The Vessel: (1d20-1)[*1*]
Region 19 Native Commander: [rolll]1d20-2[/roll]

Squall Essensio: (1d20-1)[*4*]
Region 136 General: (1d20-7)[*-3*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Region 19 Native Commander: (1d20-2)[*12*]

----------


## Tychris1

New Leader Stats:

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Press Claim on 28: (2d6+5)[*13*]

Establish Confederation Claim on 27: (2d6+5)[*14*]

----------


## Corona

[Economy] Buy out TP 7.3 2d6 + 6 Economy - 0 distance penalty
(2d6+6)[*12*]

[Economy] Buy out TP 2.3 2d6 + 6 Economy - 0 distance penalty
(2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Getting the things I'm always going to do done now:

Impress Merchants of 123 (+8 Economy): (2d6+8)[*12*]

Buyout TP1 of 117 (+8 Economy): (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Volthawk

Buyout TP2 of 118 (+8 Economy): (2d6+8)[*17*]

Colonise 129 (+8 Economy): (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Volthawk

Buyout TP1 of 109 (+8 Economy -2 Distance): (2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Sack SEN edible Algae

(2d6+9)[*13*]

----------


## Torv

Convert HS 9.1 to SUB (2d6+9)[*13*]
[I]8 Faith, +1 HS5 Bonus, -0 DP[/]

Convert HS 9.3 to SUB (2d6+9)[*17*]
[I]8 Faith, +1 HS5 Bonus, -0 DP[/]

Convert HS 15.2 to SUB (2d6+9)[*14*]
[I]8 Faith, +1 HS5 Bonus, -0 DP[/]

Convert HS 14.2 to SUB (2d6+9)[*16*]
[I]8 Faith, +1 HS5 Bonus, -0 DP[/]

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling actions!

impress clergy: (2d6+6)[*16*]

sway aristocrats: (2d6+4)[*12*]

sway merchants: (2d6+4)[*12*]

diplomatic mission: (2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

CCA Actions:

Buyout TP 2, Region 28 (Tiny Turtles): (2d6+9)[*13*]

Buyout TP 2, Region 66 (Pelagic Graftsmer): (2d6+9)[*16*] -1 Distance Penalty

Buyout TP 1, Region 141 (Gardenbearer Turtles): (2d6+9)[*17*]

TN 12 for all

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Impress region 68 Merchants with 57 and 57 (Woven Seaweed) resource

(2d6)[*7*]+7 Opu +1 Fai -1 Dis

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 3 actions


Buyout Trading Post - Region 118 TP1 (Economy 7)
(2d6+7)[*11*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 135 TP2 with support (Economy 7, Support +2)
(2d6+9)[*20*]

Impress Merchants - Region 124 (Economy 7, Treasure +1)
(2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## farothel

Hymenocera round 3 actions

[2][Diplomacy] improve relations with Divine Nacres (0->1), TN10 (add 1 treasure) (2d6+6)[*15*] (5 diplomacy + 1 treasure)

[3][Diplomacy] Marriage claim on region 13 TN12 (add 1 treasure, 1 from Int Prestige), distance -1, TN12 (2d6+6)[*13*] (5 diplomacy + 1 treasure + 1 Prestige - 1 distance)

[4][Diplomacy] sway merchants region 13 (add 1 treasure), distance -1 TN12 (2d6+5)[*12*] (5 diplomacy + 1 treasure - 1 distance)

[5][Economy] Buyout trade post (region 3, TP3, assist myself), TN12 (2d6+9)[*15*] (7 economy + 2 assist)

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy] Sway Aristocratic support in region 6* TN 12 vs 2d6 + 7 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance penalty
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Impress 58 with 57 and 55 (Chelonian Hunters, I *imagine* are trained)
(2d6)[*6*]+7+1

Buyout Warped Shells TP 1 in 58
(2d6)[*11*]+7

Impress 59 with 55 and 55or51 (Immortal Jellyfish or Chelonian Hunters as a food source?)
(2d6)[*5*]+7+1-1

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Buy TP 2 of Region 51 (My home region, Merchant Support+2)
(2d6)[*10*]+7+2

----------


## farothel

juwelry: (6d10)[*37*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres (2d6+4)[*14*] modified by Chelonian aid
Sway the clergy of region 124 (2d6+4)[*11*] modified by Chelonian aid
Raise Reputation of the Abyssal Stewards (2d6+2)[*7*]
Raise Reputation of the Chelonian Chorus (2d6+2)[*12*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony rolls for turn 3

[Diplomacy] Raise Organization Reputation (Chelonian Chora) (2d6+5)[*16*]

[Economy] Buyout Trading Post (74, TP1) (2d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Lumaeus

*Impress Clergy* in *66* (TN12) (2d6+11)[*20*]

*Sway Aristocracy* in *66* (TN 12) (2d6+5)[*7*]

*Impress Merchants* in *66* (TN 12) (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## D&D_Fan

Conversion 134 (2d6+3)[*6*]
Conversion 109 (2d6+3)[*8*]
Buyout Luminous Crystals R131 TP3 (2d6+5)[*17*]

----------


## Talis

(2d6+8)[*18*] - Buyout Trading Post (68, TP1)
(2d6+8)[*15*] - Buyout Trading Post (65, TP1)
(2d6+8)[*16*] - Buyout Trading Post (73, TP3)
(2d6+4)[*11*] - Sway Faction (Merchants, 74)
(2d6+4)[*10*] - Sway Faction (Merchants, 75)

----------


## mystic1110

Sway 52: (2d6)[*9*]+7
Coerce 55.2: (2d6)[*9*]+7
Raise Rep: (2d6)[*7*]+7

----------


## Silent_Interim

Raise Rep with CCA (0>1): (2d6+7)[*14*] (5 Dip + 2 Emulated Prestige) TN:10
Convert 7.2: (2d6+9)[*15*] (7 Faith + 2 Assist) TN:12
Convert 21.1: (2d6+9)[*17*] (7 Faith + 2 Assist) TN:12

----------


## Minescratcher

Convert the Glossian Sea [Region 135] HS 2 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+7)[*14*] (Faith 6, +2 Assisted, -1 distance)

----------


## Aerin

1. Intrigue: Investigate west of region 100.
Distance penalty: -1 (1.5 + 1.5 + 1 = 4 regions -> -1 penalty)
Intrigue score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+4)[*15*]

2. Intrigue: Investigate south of region 101.
Distance penalty: -1 (1.5 + 1 = 3 regions -> -1 penalty)
Intrigue score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+4)[*12*]

3. Economy: Settle colony in region 111. (Progress: 1/3)
No roll required.

4. Economy: Buyout region 131 TP2. (Kelp, supported by OTT)
Distance penalty: 0 (1 + 1 = 2 regions -> 0 penalty)
Economy score: 6
Support: +2
TN: 12
(2d6+8)[*13*]

5. Diplomacy: Raise reputation with the Divine Nacres. (Rank 1 -> Rank 2)
Diplomacy score: 4
TN: 10 (TN reduced by 2 by DNA outreach event)
(2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

2) [Econ] Buyout: TP3 in region 26 (2d6+7)[*11*]

3) [Econ] Buyout: TP1 in region 27 (2d6+7)[*15*]

5) [Dip] Raise rep with the Chelonian Chora from 2 -> 3 (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Miltonian

Buyout Region 20: TP 2

(2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## bc56

Coerce 130.1 (2d6+4)[*12*]
Coerce 104.1 (2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## JBarca

Sway Aristo in 68: (2d6+6)[*16*]
6 DIP

Marriage Claim in 68: (2d6+6)[*16*]
6 DIP

Oppress Clergy in Danabae: (2d6+6)[*9*]
6 MIL

Resist Sack of TP in Danabae: (2d6+6)[*12*]
6 MIL

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Turn 3

4. Convert Holy Site - Region 73, Mobile HS 3. TN:12 (Faith 6)
(2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Secret stuff
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*8*]

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 5 (+1)
Economy: 5 
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 4 (+1)
 Link to ruler rolls
Round Three:

Actions:
 [Military] Recruit unit (The Maw) [Military 5] Recruit general
(1d4+6)[*9*] [Economy] Buyout trading post (TP 2 in Region 14)
(2d6+5)[*14*] [Intrigue] Investigate North of region 13
(2d6+4)[*10*] [Intrigue] Investigate North of region 9
(2d6+4)[*14*]

Nonactions:
Send a delegation back to her majesty Nirali Sunlight-Through-LeavesHinder conversion of Holy Site 2 in region 14 by The Forests of Astral Yearning
(2d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Moriko

The Lighthouses Invasion of Region 19:

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: (2d6+6)[*12*] attempting to use Unyielding Force  Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)
Natives: (2d6+5)[*10*], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine  (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
3 LIT units vs 4 native units; advantage for natives; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+3)[*11*]
Natives: (2d10+4)[*10*]


The Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum Invasion of Region 113:
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*6*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: (2d6+10)[*14*] attempting to use Quiver Hells FoundationsTactical Doctrine (+2 to battle rolls)
Natives: (2d6)[*7*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Tech and Other bonusses:
OKI: +1 from faith.

Outnumbering:
5 OKI units vs 3 native units; 50% advantage for OKI; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OKI: (2d10+7)[*25*]
Natives: (2d10)[*9*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


The Unity invasion of region 20
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*8*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
UNI: (2d6+10)[*13*] attempting to use Quiver Tireless Tactical Doctrine (-10% to own casualties, +2 to allied leader loss rolls)
Natives: (2d6)[*9*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
3 UNI units vs 3 native units; 
Battle Roll:
UNI: (2d10+4)[*13*]
Natives: (2d10)[*12*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


The Otterian Supremacy invasion of region 112
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*5*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OTT: (2d6+4)[*11*] attempting to use attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
Natives: (2d6)[*7*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 OTT units vs 3 native units; 50% advantage for OTT; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OTT: (2d10+6)[*19*]
Natives: (2d10)[*9*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


The Shifting Ennead invasion of region 75
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*6*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SEN: (2d6+9)[*13*] attempting to use attempting to use Integrate the Captives Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties for both sides, free Impress Arist on victory)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 SEN units vs 2 native units; 150% advantage for SEN; +4 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SEN: (2d10+7)[*19*]
Natives: (2d10)[*13*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

----------


## Moriko

Leader Losses:

The Vessel (1d20-2)[*10*]
Region 19 native commander (1d20-2)[*5*]

Knight Commander Amlaigh Tolmach (1d20)[*3*]
Region 113 native commander (1d20-2)[*18*]

Carapace (1d20-1)[*9*]
Region 20 native commander (1d20-1)[*1*]

Region 112 native commander (1d20-1)[*19*]

Balelia (1d20-2)[*16*]
Region 75 native commander (1d20-2)[*6*]

----------


## Moriko

rolls unrelated to anything.

(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*5*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

_Abyssal Stewards: Shallows Appreciation:_

GTZ: (2d6+10)[*16*] (+10 Squall Essensio)
CYP: (2d6+1)[*8*] (+1 Garren Ulnesh)
PGL: (2d6+10)[*17*] (+8 Gtsit, +2 Project actions)
OKI: (2d6+12)[*18*] (+8 Grand Master Jacob Basilicos, +4 Project actions)
LUX: (2d6+4)[*13*] (+4 Lirix of the Magenta Shade)
COS: (2d6+3)[*10*] (+3 Madrina Uschi Alverna)
SKR: (2d6+2)[*13*] (+2 Primarch Marcion)
OTT: (2d6+10)[*14*] (+8 Yirp the Fearsome, +2 Project actions)
KAL: (2d6+8)[*16*] (+6 Commander Roland the Small, +2 'Project actions')

_Prospecting Region 13_: (2d6+9)[*16*] -1 Distance Penalty ( 3->6->9-r>13 = 3.5 regions; Favor actions do not suffer the extra 50% penalty to eff. distance when counting from a base)

----------


## Rolepgeek

SEN Free Impress Aristocracy Attempt: (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Torv

New Everlight for round 5:
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Press Claim on 27: (2d6+6)[*16*]

Buy Out TP 2 in Region 24: (2d6+4)[*12*]

Buy Out TP 2 in Region 19: (2d6+4)[*15*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Resist NPC Sack of HS2 in Bloodhome: (2d6+2)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

New ruler stats: (7d4)[*2*][*4*][*2*][*1*][*3*][*3*][*4*](19)

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Gimme a number.

(1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Frostwander

Tie dice-off for Prestige from Income 2: 

Economy 7 (as of Round 3)
(2d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Roll-off: (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Volthawk

Event rolls while I figure out what I'm writing for them:
The Grand Spectacle: (2d6+10)[*19*]
The Masquerade: (2d6+2)[*10*]
The Forum Philosophical: (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Moriko

Don't worry about it

(2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Raise Chorus reputation:  (2d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## mystic1110

Establish Claim 55 (2d6)[*11*]+8

----------


## mystic1110

Sway Faction: (2d6)[*9*]+8
Coerce: (2d6)[*7*]+8
Establish Claim: (2d6)[*7*]+8

----------


## Potato_Priest

Sack Squid
(2D6+9)[*13*]

Buyout herring
(2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## farothel

[1][Economy] explore N to NE of region 13, TN12 (+1 DNA, +1 treasure): (2d6+10)[*16*]
[2][Economy] buyout TP 18.1 (Galena), TN12 (-1 distance) (2d6+7)[*14*]
[3][Economy] finish the coraline compendium
[4][Economy] finish the coraline compendium
[5][Diplomacy] sway aristocrats region 13 (add 1 treasure), distance -1 TN12: (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Corona

[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway Merchant support in region 10: 2d6 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 1 treasure - 0 distance*
[/roll]2d6+10[/roll]
[*]*[Diplomacy]Create a federation claim on region 6: 2d6 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance*
[/roll]2d6+9[/roll]
[*]*[Economy]Buy out Flare Slug TP 10.1: 2d6 + 7 Economy + 1 treasure - 0 distance*
[/roll]2d6+8[/roll]

----------


## Corona

Oops.

*[Diplomacy]Sway Merchant support in region 10: 2d6 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 1 treasure - 0 distance*
(2d6+10)[*16*]

*[Diplomacy]Create a federation claim on region 6: 2d6 + 8 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance*
(2d6+9)[*12*]

*[Economy]Buy out Flare Slug TP 10.1: 2d6 + 7 Economy + 1 treasure - 0 distance*
(2d6+8)[*16*]

----------


## Gengy

_Diplomacy 6, PRS Rank 2 +1_

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 136: (2d6+7)[*17*]

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 128: (2d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Convert HS1 in 123: (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## JBarca

Buyout of TP 51.3 (2d6+7)[*11*]
4 ECO, +2 Support, +1 Treasure

----------


## Talis

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 74)
(2d6+6)[*16*]

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 75)
(2d6+6)[*18*]

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 65)
(2d6+6)[*10*]

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 52)
(2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## bc56

Spy score: (1d4+5)[*7*]

Buyout 131.3 (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 4 Actions


Sway Merchant Faction - Region 130 (Diplomacy 5, Treasure +1, City bonus +1)
(2d6+7)[*9*]

Impress Merchants - Region 128 (Economy 9)
(2d6+9)[*11*]

Impress Merchants - Region 133 (Economy 9)
(2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Convert the Glossian Sea [Region 135] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+7)[*16*] vs TN 12 (Faith 6, +2 Assist, -1 distance)

Convert Meadows of Elyan'dan [Region 136] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+6)[*14*] vs TN 12 (Faith 6)

Convert [Region 111] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+6)[*12*] vs TN 12 (Faith 6)

Convert [Region 113] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+6)[*10*] vs TN 12 (Faith 6)

----------


## Lumaeus

Sway Aristocracy 66: (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Raise Rep with CC: (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Lumaeus

The Youngest, Second Chosen of the Mother of the New Era

Diplomacy (1d4+2)[*4*]
Military (1d4+2)[*4*]
Economy (1d4+1)[*5*]
Faith (1d4+2)[*6*]
Intrigue (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## D&D_Fan

Conversion Region 130 (2d6+4)[*8*]
Conversion Region 136 (2d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 3, convert holy site 1 in kar-nath: (2d6+8)[*15*]  (+2 from assist)
action 2, convert holy site 1 in spawn point: (2d6+4)[*8*] (-2 from distance.)

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony rolls, turn 4

[Economy] Buyout Trading Post (Region 78, TP2)(+2 thanks to assist from Gravetenders) (2d6+7)[*15*]

[Diplomacy] Raise reputation with Abyssal Stewards (from 0 to 1) (2d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Sack Crimson Cult Holy Site 2 

(2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

1) [Econ] Buyout: TP2 in region 10 (2d6+8)[*13*]

2) [Econ] Buyout: TP3 in region 26 (2d6+8)[*13*]

3) [Econ] Buyout: TP1 in region 10 (2d6+8)[*17*]

4) [Econ] Buyout: TP1 in region 20 (2d6+8)[*16*]

5) [Econ] Buyout: TP2 in region 22 (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Turn 4

1. Raise Organization Reputation: Chelonian Chora (1->2) (TN: 12) (Diplomacy: 4)
(2d6+4)[*10*]
2. Sway Faction: Aristocracy, R70, spending 1 Treasure (TN: 12) (Diplomacy: 4, Treasure: +1)
(2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Buy TP 2 of Gravelglass (self support) in region 68 2d6+10 (2d6)[*9*]
Buy TP 1 Coral Dye (self support) In region 59 2d6+11 (2d6)[*5*]
Buy TP 2 Coral Dye (self support) In region 59 2d6+11 (2d6)[*3*]
Buy TP 3 Coral Dye (self support) In region 59 2d6+11 (2d6)[*6*]
Impress TP 57 with 57 and 58. 2d6+10 (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Buyout TP2 of 134 (Cobalt Dye): (2d6+11)[*19*] (Economy 10 + 2 support - 1 distance)

----------


## Torv

Convert 8.1 (2d6+11)[*17*]
Convert 13.1 (2d6+11)[*21*]
Convert 13.2 (2d6+11)[*20*]
Convert 10.1 (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## Aerin

New ruler.
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Aerin

1. Intrigue: Investigate south of region 99. 
Distance penalty: 4 regions -> -1 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+7)[*12*]

2. Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 102.
Distance penalty: 5 regions -> -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+6)[*9*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Raise rep CCA 1>2: (2d6+8)[*13*] (6 Dip + 2 Prestige, TN 12)
Raise rep ABS 0>1: (2d6+8)[*16*] (6 Dip + 2 Prestige, TN 10)
Raise rep DNA 0>1: (2d6+10)[*14*] (6 Dip + 2 Prestige + 2 Outreach, TN 10)

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mothers Yetu and Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 5 
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 5 
 Link to ruler rolls
General: Master Juma [9]

Round Four:

Actions:
 [Economy 5] Establish trade route with the Hymenocera Expanse [Intrigue 5] Procure spy
(1d4+5)[*9*] [Economy] Impress merchants in region 15
(2d6+5)[*16*] [Intrigue] Investigate East of region 10
(2d6+5)[*13*] [Economy] Hoard Treasure

----------


## Rolepgeek

Unity/Lighthouse opposed invasion of region 20!
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*10*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
UNI: 4 Units (2d6+10)[*17*] attempting to use Tireless Tactical Doctrine (-10% own casualties, +2 own leader loss rolls)
LIT: 3 Units (2d6+5)[*7*] attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 battle roll, +20% own casualties)
Natives: 2 Units (2d6)[*7*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Kar-Nath Hegemony invasion of region 75
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*8*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
KNH: (2d6+9)[*18*] attempting to use March of the Conqueror Tactical Doctrine (+1 battle roll, +10% own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
5 KNH units vs 2 native units; 150% Advantage for KNH; +4 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
KNH: (2d10+8)[*20*]
Natives: (2d10)[*15*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

Otterian Supremacy invasion of region 130
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*5*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OTT: (2d6+9)[*11*] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
4 OTT units vs 2 native units; 100% Advantage for OTT; +3 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
XX: (2d10+8)[*23*]
Natives: (2d10)[*10*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

_Abyssal Stewards: Shallows Appreciation:_
OKI: (2d6+10)[*20*] (+10 Amlaigh Tolmach)
SKR: (2d6+2)[*8*] (+2 Primarch Marcion, scion of Thekla)
CYP: (2d6+1)[*5*] (+1 Garren Ulnesh)
KAL: (2d6+6)[*14*] (+6 Commander Roland the Small)
OTT: (2d6+7)[*16*] (+5 Keith Porkson, +2 Military Project)
PGL: (2d6+12)[*21*] (+8 Gtsit +4 Military Project)
COS: (2d6+3)[*12*] (+3 Madrina Uschi Alverna)
LUX: (2d6+3)[*8*] (+4 Laneksi of the Cyan Shade)
GTZ: (2d6+10)[*20*] (+10 Squall Essensio)

----------


## Rolepgeek

Unity/Lighthouse opposed invasion of region 20!
Outnumbering - first battle:
4 UNI units vs 3 LIT units; Advantage for UNI; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
UNI: (2d10+5)[*18*]
LIT: (2d10+4)[*16*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Unity/Lighthouse opposed invasion of region 20!
UNI took 30% casualties - 4 units become 3.

Outnumbering - second battle:
3 UNI units vs 2 native units; Advantage for UNI; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
UNI: (2d10+6)[*19*]
Natives: (2d10+7)[*15*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

(1d3)[*2*] Where, though?

# of Something: (1d13+8)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

DNA protection provides die size increase and +2 to resistance roll. Holdfast in the region or neighboring region provides +1 to resistance roll.

Attack on Region 8 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*13*], resisted by LSD (2d6+6)[*15*]

Attack on Region 8 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*20*], resisted by LSD (2d6+6)[*11*]

Attack on Region 9 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*15*], resisted by LOL (2d8+6)[*8*]

Attack on Region 10 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*17*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 13 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*20*], resisted by HEX (2d8+5)[*15*]

Attack on Region 14 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*20*], resisted by AOK (2d6+6)[*13*]

Attack on Region 14 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*19*], resisted by AOK (2d6+6)[*12*]

Attack on Region 18 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*17*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 19 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*19*], resisted by LIT (2d6+10)[*17*]

Attack on Region 20 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*14*], resisted by UNI (2d6+10)[*22*]

Attack on Region 22 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*18*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 22 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*15*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 24 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*16*], unable to be effectively resisted!

----------


## Rolepgeek

Region 8: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss; +2 to resistance roll for successfully resisting Aristocratic Reaving (1d4)[*1*]
Region 8: 1-3: Sack Holy Site 1, 4: Treasure Loss (1d4)[*4*]

Region 9: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3-4: Sack TP 2, 5: Sack TP 3, 6: Treasure Loss (1d6)[*3*]

Region 10: 1: Sack TP 1, 2: Sack TP 2, 3: Sack TP 3 (1d3)[*2*]

Region 13: 1-2: Sack Holy Site 1, 3: Sack Holy Site 2 (Correction: Could not be effectively resisted) (1d3)[*3*]

Region 14: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss (1d4)[*2*]
Region 14: 1-2: Sack Holy Site 1, 3-4: Sack Holy Site 2, 5-6: Sack Holy Site 3, 7: Treasure Loss (1d7)[*3*]

Region 18: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2 (1d2)[*2*]

Region 19: 1-2: Sack Holy Site 1, 3-4: Sack Holy Site 2, 5-6: Sack Holy Site 3, 7: Treasure Loss (1d7)[*7*]

Region 20: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss; +2 to resistance roll for successfully resisting Aristocratic Reaving (1d4)[*3*]

Region 22: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2 (1d2)[*1*]
Region 22: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3: Sack TP 2 (1d3)[*1*]

Region 24: Unit Loss!

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers trying to Reave an LSD Unit: (2d6+11)[*20*] vs resistance (2d6+8)[*14*]

Reavers tried to Reave Treasure from LSD...but couldn't find any!

Reavers trying to Sack LOL TP 2 for Ching He'aang in Region 9: (2d6+11)[*23*] vs resistance (2d8+6)[*16*]

Reavers trying to Sack Open TP 2 for Flare Slug in Region 10: (2d6+11)[*19*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Sack Open Holy Site 2 in Region 13: (2d6+11)[*17*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Reave an AOK Unit: (2d6+11)[*16*] vs resistance (2d6+6)[*12*]

Reavers trying to Sack Shimmers of Unseen Bane Holy Site 2 in Region 14: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs resistance (2d6+6)[*14*]

Reavers trying to Sack Shimmers of Unseen Bane Holy Site 2 in Region 18: (2d6+11)[*21*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Reave Treasure from LIT: (2d6+11)[*17*] vs resistance (2d6+10)[*16*]

Reavers trying to Reave a UNI Unit: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs (2d6+10)[*13*]

Reavers trying to Sack Open Holy Site 1 in Region 22: (2d6+11)[*17*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Sack UNI TP 1 for Sandfish in Reigon 22: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs (2d6+10)[*19*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers trying to Reave a native Unit in Region 24: (2d6+11)[*18*] unresisted

----------


## Rolepgeek

Was anyone of note Taken or Killed by the Reavers?

LSD reaved once, lost 2 units: (1d20-2)[*3*]
LOL reaved once: (1d20)[*9*]
AOK reaved twice, lost 1 unit: (1d20-2)[*4*]
LIT reaved once: (1d20)[*11*]
UNI lost 2 units: (1d20-1)[*11*]

----------


## Talis

Sack Resist
(2d6+3)[*14*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

KNH free Sway Aristocracy Attempt: (2d6+5)[*8*] vs TN 12

Leader Loss rolls:

Raydeon the All-Seeing Blind Seer of Light, Prophet of Final Visions: (1d20-1)[*9*]
Carapace the Eviscerator: (1d20-2)[*8*]
Region 20 Commander: (1d20-1)[*9*]
General Kreel: (1d20-3)[*-2*]
Region 75 Commander: (1d20-1)[*6*]
Yirp the Fearsome: (1d20)[*10*]
Region 130 Commander: (1d20-1)[*3*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

ABS Prospect attempt in Bastion: (2d6+9)[*16*]

ABS Maw Expedition: (2d6+9)[*20*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

DAVE???

(1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Project Eusebia Intrigue score: (1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

How well did Fra Zel do in their Trials?

(2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+8)[*17*] 
(2d6+1)[*8*] 



(2d6+8)[*15*] 
(2d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

PRS Rank 4 Roll-off: lowest becomes Rank 3 with PRS.
GRV: (2d6+5)[*14*]
CCC: (2d6+6)[*12*]
GTZ: (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Volthawk

Sway Mercantile Support of 114 (+4 Diplomacy, +1 for 2 Treasure, -1 Distance): (2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Unrest Actions:

14: (1d3)[*1*]
17: (1d3)[*2*]
25: (1d3)[*2*]
60: (1d3)[*3*]
67: (1d3)[*1*]
69: (1d3)[*1*]
77: (1d3)[*2*]
114: (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

14: (1d2)[*1*]
67: (1d2)[*1*]
69: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Region 10 Merchant Faction Reaving Resistance by LOL: (2d8+6)[*17*]

Region 10 TP 2 Reaving Resistance by CPS: (2d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 14: (2d6+5)[*10*]
Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 67: (2d6+5)[*11*]
Unruly merchants attempt to Undermine the Aristocratic support in region 69: (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Raise ABS reputation (2d6+5)[*12*]

Diplomatic mission to unexplored region (2d6+5)[*11*]

Diplomatic mission to 125  (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

Sway Aristocracy in Region 19:(2d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

Impress Aristocracy Region 19:(2d6+11)[*20*]

Sway Aristocracy Region 18:(2d6+5)[*17*]

----------


## Gengy

_Diplomacy 7, PRS Rank 1 (or) Rank 2 [roll depending] for +1_

*[Diplomacy]* Attempt to Confederate region 139, using (1) Treasure for additional +1 - *TN 16* (Roll: (2d6+9)[*16*])

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 128 - *TN 12* (Roll: (2d6+8)[*17*])

----------


## Gengy

[Diplomacy] Attempt to Confederate region 139, using (1) Treasure for additional +1 - TN 16 (Roll: (2d6+9)[16])

_Cannot roll to Confederate without Aristocratic Support.  Per Moriko, re-rolling action.  No Treasure lost._

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic Faction in 139 - TN 12 (Roll: (2d6+8)[*17*])

----------


## mystic1110

Press: (2d6)[*3*]+9

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy]Sway Aristocratic support in region 10* 2d6 + 9 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 12
(2d6+10)[*19*]

*[Diplomacy]Create marriage claim on region 13* 2d6 + 9 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 12
(2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 1, convert holy site in region 75 with assistance from kar-nath. (2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Aerin

1. Intrigue: Investigate southeast of region 97.
Distance penalty: 5 regions -> -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Intrigue score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+5)[*12*]

2. Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 102.
Distance penalty: 5 regions -> -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Intrigue score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+5)[*15*]

New ruler:
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Minescratcher

*[Military]* Impress Aristocracy in Ektalithiades [113]: (2d6+11)[*22*] vs TN 14 (Mil 10, +1 PRS rep 2)

*[Faith]* Convert [Region 112] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+8)[*16*] vs TN 12 (Faith 8)

*[Faith]* Convert Ezcorher [138] HS 3 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+8)[*11*] vs TN 12 (Faith 8)

*[Faith]* Convert Ektalithiades [113] HS 2 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+8)[*10*] vs TN 12 (Faith 8)

*[Faith]* Convert Ektalithiades [113] HS 1 to the Flowing Way: (2d6+8)[*11*] vs TN 12 (Faith 8)

----------


## Volthawk

Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres (+4 Diplomacy, +1 Treasure): (2d6+5)[*13*]
Buyout TP1 of 118 (+5 Economy, +1 Treasure): (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eco: Buy TP 3 of region 71 (2d6+10-1+1) (Spend Treasure)
[roll]2d6[roll]+10
Eco: Buy TP 2 of region 57 (2d6+10-0)
[roll]2d6[roll]+10
Eco: Impress 51 with Chelonian Hunters
[roll]2d6[roll]+10
Eco: Impress 65 with Dyes
[roll]2d6[roll]+10

Sack Resist against the Sharks, spending treasure.
[roll]2d6[roll]+3Mil+1T

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

(Let's do that again, but with proper tagging)

Eco: Buy TP 3 of region 71 (2d6+10-1+1) (Spend Treasure)
(2d6)[*5*]+10
Eco: Buy TP 2 of region 57 (2d6+10-0)
(2d6)[*7*]+10
Eco: Impress 51 with Chelonian Hunters
(2d6)[*4*]+10
Eco: Impress 65 with Dyes
(2d6)[*3*]+10

Sack Resist against the Sharks, spending treasure.
(2d6)[*4*]+3Mil+1T

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Buyout TP 81 Hateseer Lillies
(2d6)[*4*]+10-4+1 (Spending Treasure)

----------


## Talis

[Economy]Buyout Trade Post (Inkfang Worms, 70, TP2)
(2d6+9)[*18*]

[Economy]Buyout Trade Post (Edible Algae, 69, TP3)
(2d6+10)[*16*]

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 65)(Spend 1 Treasure)
(2d6+7)[*18*]

----------


## bc56

Sack 141 HC 1 (2d6+7)[*11*]
Coerce 101 TP 1 (2d6+4)[*12*]
Coerce 113 TP 1 (2d6+4)[*10*]
Coerce 129 TP 1 (2d6+5)[*11*]
(Distance penalties and treasure bonuses already factored in)

----------


## Potato_Priest

Shark King

Sack 51 TP2 for Immortal Jellyfish (-1 distance, presumed -2 aristocratic support)
(2d6+6)[*15*]

The Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling

Undermine Aristocratic Support in region 66
(2d6+4)[*12*]

Promote Spy
(1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## Torv

Convert 13.2 (2d6+8)[*16*]

Convert 10.2 (2d6+7)[*12*]

Convert 14.2 (2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 5 Actions


Sway Merchant Faction - Region 130 (Diplomacy 6, Treasure +1, City +1, Prestige2 +1)
(2d6+9)[*20*]

Buyout Trading Post: Region 97 TP 1 (Economy 10, -1 Distance)
(2d6+9)[*17*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 97 HS 1 to Brilhinte (Faith 3, -1 Distance)
(2d6+2)[*13*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Convert 59 HS1 TN 12 (2d6+6faith): (2d6+6)[*11*]
Convert 59 HS2 TN 12 (2d6+6faith): (2d6+6)[*16*]

Resist Treacherous Congregation's Undermine Support TN 12 (2d6+3intrigue): (2d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## JBarca

Sway Aristo in 74: (2d6+8)[*14*]
Establish Claim in 68: (2d6+8)[*14*]
Buyout TP 1 in 74: (2d6+6)[*11*]

Dip 8, ECO 4 (plus support)

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Turn 5

1. Establish Confederation Claim -Region 70 (TN: 10 +2(1 region owned) = 12) (Diplomacy: 5, spending Treasure: +1)
(2d6+6)[*13*]

4. Convert Holy Site - Region 70, HS 1 (TN: 12) (Faith: 6)
(2d6+6)[*13*]

5. Buyout Trading Post - Region 71, TP2 (TN: 12) (Economy: 6, assisted:+2)
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Corona

*[Economy]Colonize region 11* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 DNA reputation - 0 Distance vs TN 12
(2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## cactiguy3

*The Auros of Kaarme*
Region 14


Ruler: Mothers Yetu and Phiso
Diplomacy: 3
Military: 6
Economy: 6 (+2)
Faith: 3 
Intrigue: 6 
 Link to ruler rolls
General: Master Juma [9]
Spy: That Which Slithers in the Darkness [9]

Round Five:

Actions:
 [Economy] Hoard Treasure [Economy] Impress merchants in region 12 
(2d6+6)[*16*] [Economy] Colonize region 11
(2d6+7)[*15*] (+1 for discovery bonus) [Economy] Hoard Treasure [Intrigue] Investigate the properties of Sapcoral in region 10
(2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Grim ranger

*Kar-Nath Hegemony*

Turn 5

Buyout trading post 2 in 77 (also Assist my own attempt): (2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Ivor_The_Mad

1) [Econ] Buyout TP1 in region 1 (2d6+10)[*15*]

2) [Econ] Buyout TP2 in region 1 (2d6+10)[*18*]

3) [Dip] Send a diplomatic mission to the West (2d6+8)[*15*]

4) [Dip] Send a diplomatic mission to the South West (2d6+8)[*12*]

5) [Econ] Buyout TP2 in region 20 (2d6+10)[*21*]

----------


## Tychris1

Buyout TP 2 Region 21:(2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## LapisCattis

Region 11 Colonization roll-off

Corona: 2d6+8 +1 DNA rep -0 distance (2d6+9)[*17*]

Cacti: 2d6+7+1 discovery - 1 distance (2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LSD invasion of Region 24
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*5*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LSD: (2d6+8)[*17*] attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
6 LSD units vs 1 native unit; Advantage for LSD; +11 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LSD: (2d10+14)[*22*]
Natives: (2d10)[*10*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


UNI invasion of Region 22
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*10*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
UNI: (2d6+10)[*15*] attempting to use Tireless Tactical Doctrine (-10% own casualties, +2 own leader loss roll)
Natives: (2d6)[*9*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
3 UNI units vs 5 native units; Advantage for natives; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
UNI spent 1 Treasure! +1 Treasure bonus
Battle Roll:
UNI: (2d10+7)[*24*]
Natives: (2d10+2)[*13*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader loss rolls:

Netra the Rubicund Fist: (1d20-2)[*11*]
Region 24 Native Commander: Army wiped, autolost
Carapace the Eviscerator: (1d20-1)[*11*]
Region 22 Native Commander: (1d20-2)[*17*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Where do the Reavers come now?

(1d2)[*1*]

# of attacks: (1d13+8)[*14*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

DNA protection provides die size increase and +3 to resistance roll. Holdfast in the region or neighboring region provides +1 to resistance roll.

Attack on Region 101 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*14*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 104 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*16*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 109 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 111 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*20*], resisted by LUX (2d8+7)[*15*]

Attack on Region 113 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*22*], resisted by OKI (2d6+10)[*20*]

Attack on Region 113 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*16*], resisted by OKI (2d6+10)[*17*]

Attack on Region 117 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*19*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 123 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*], unable to be effectively resisted!

Attack on Region 124 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*20*], resisted by COS (2d8+7)[*16*]

Attack on Region 130 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*21*], resisted by COS (2d8+7)[*16*]

Attack on Region 132 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*21*], resisted by PGL (2d6+10)[*13*]

Attack on Region 134 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*14*], resisted by COS (2d8+7)[*15*]

Attack on Region 136 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*22*], resisted by GTZ (2d6+10)[*16*]

Attack on Region 138 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*16*], resisted by GTZ (2d6+10)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Region 101: Unit Loss!

Region 104: Unit Loss!

Region 109: Unit Loss!

Region 111: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss (LUX) (1d4)[*1*]

Region 113: 1-2: Sack Holy Site 1, 3-4: Sack Holy Site 2, 5: Treasure Loss (OKI) (1d5)[*5*]

Region 113: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3-4: Sack TP 2, 5: Treasure Loss (OKI); +2  to resistance roll for successfully resisting Mercantile Reaving (1d5)[*4*]

Region 117: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3: Sack TP 2 (1d3)[*2*]

Region 123: Unit Loss!

Region 124: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3-4: Sack TP 2, 5: Sack TP 3, 6: Treasure Loss (COS) (1d6)[*6*]

Region 130: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3-4: Sack TP 2, 5: Treasure Loss (COS) (1d5)[*1*]

Region 132: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3: Sack TP 2, 4: Sack TP 3, 5: Treasure Loss (PGL) (1d5)[*2*]

Region 134: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss (COS); +2 to resistance roll for successfully resisting Aristocratic Reaving (1d4)[*4*]

Region 136: 1-2: Sack Holy Site 1, 3: Sack Holy Site 2, 4: Treasure Loss (GTZ) (1d4)[*3*]

Region 138: 1-2: Sack TP 1, 3-4: Sack TP 2, 5: Sack TP 3, 6: Treasure Loss (GTZ) (1d6)[*2*]

If a country would lose Units or Treasure but doesn't have any, they take higher penalties on the roll to see if any important characters are lost, instead.

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers trying to Reave a native Unit in region 101: (2d6+11)[*17*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Reave a native Unit in region 104: (2d6+11)[*17*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Reave a native Unit in region 109: (2d6+11)[*17*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Reave a native Unit in region 123: (2d6+11)[*17*] unresisted

Reavers trying to Reave a LUX Unit: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs (2d8+7)[*14*]

Reavers trying to Reave Treasure from OKI: (2d6+11)[*17*] vs (2d6+10)[*20*]

Reavers trying to Sack Open TP 2 for Phosphorite in region 113: (2d6+11)[*17*] vs (2d6+12)[*18*]

Reavers trying to Sack CYP TP 1 in region 117: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs (2d8+9)[*21*]

Reavers trying to Reave Treasure from COS: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs (2d8+7)[*18*]

Reavers trying to Reave Treasure from COS: (2d6+11)[*17*]  vs (2d8+9)[*18*]

Reavers trying to Sack PGL TP 1 for Mineblossom Sponge in region 130: (2d6+11)[*16*] vs (2d6+10)[*15*]

Reavers trying to Sack PGL TP 1 for War-Jelly in region 132: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs (2d6+10)[*17*]

Reavers trying to Sack Open Holy Site 2 in region 136: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs (2d6+10)[*18*]

Reavers trying to Sack GTZ TP 1 for Pure Berries in region 138: (2d6+11)[*14*] vs (2d6+10)[*19*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Was anyone of note Taken or Killed by the Reavers?

LUX: Reaved once, lost 1 unit: (1d20-1)[*1*]
OKI: Reaved once: (1d20)[*3*]
COS: Reaved twice: (1d20-1)[*9*]
PGL: Reaved once: (1d20)[*12*]
GTZ: Reaved twice: (1d20-1)[*1*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

ABS Impressing in 124 for PGL: (2d6+9)[*19*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

The case of the missing matriarchs:
(1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

CSC

Resist unruly merchants
(2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

SEN resist unruly merchants
(2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

CCC making friends with CCA:
(2d6+10)[*17*] vs TN 14

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Starting ruler: Captain of Executive Operations Eleazer McTavish

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

PRS Rank 4 Roll-off:

GTZ: (2d6+7)[*13*]
GRV: (2d6+5)[*10*]
LOL: (2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Gengy

_Diplomacy 8, PRS Rank 1 for +1_

*[Diplomacy]* Attempt to Confederate region 139, using (1) Treasure for additional +1 - *TN 16* (Roll: (2d6+10)[*14*])

----------


## TheDarkDM

Buy Out Region 8 TP 1 - (2d6+7)[*15*]

Buy Out Region 32 TP 1 - (2d6+7)[*15*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Impress Aristocracy in Region 24: (2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Torv

Impress Clergy in R18 (2d6+9)[*12*]
_(+9 Faith)_

Impress Clergy in R8 (2d6+9)[*14*]
_(+9 Faith)_

Impress Clergy in R15 (2d6+9)[*12*]
_(+9 Faith)_

Impress Clergy in R13 (2d6+9)[*15*]
_(+9 Faith)_

----------


## Torv

Impress Clergy in R10 (2d6+8)[*12*]
(+9 Faith, -1 Distance)

----------


## Tychris1

Impress Region 19 Cleric:(2d6+7)[*15*]
Sway Region 19 Aristocracy:(2d6+6)[*14*]
Establish Confed 18 Claim:(2d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 4, convert holy site 1 in spawn point. +1 faith bonus, -1 distance. (distance counted from capital via cultural exchange.) [roll] 2d6+8[/roll]
action 5, impress clergy in region 75. +1 prestige reputation. (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

attempting to roll for [action 4, convert holy site 1 in spawn point. +1 faith bonus, -1 distance. (distance counted from capital via cultural exchange.)] again, it did not roll last post.
(2d6+8)[*16*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Seek Aid for CYP Sway Unruly Merchants in Orope [114]: (2d6+10)[*17*] vs TN 10 (Faith 10)

----------


## Volthawk

Sway Merchants in 114 (Diplomacy 5 + 1 Treasure + 1 Seek Aid + 1 Prestige - 1 Distance): (2d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## Tychris1

Claiming Faith Head:(2d6+11)[*18*] (Three supporting me)

----------


## Silent_Interim

Region 17: Merchants undermine local Clerical support. (2d6+5)[*14*] TN: 12 or resist roll

----------


## farothel

I'll roll for my explorations:

[1][Economy] explore West region 3, North region 28 (add treasure, +1 DNA rep) (gain favour from DNA) (2d6+12)[*17*]
[2][Diplomacy] explore North region 3 (diplomatic mission, add treasure, +1 DNA rep) (gain favour from DNA) (2d6+8)[*19*]

----------


## Torv

Kelpie appears with (1d32)[*24*]

Mare appears with (1d32)[*16*]

1.	Lambent Syndicate, The
2.	Hymonecera Expanse, The
3.	Lighthouse, The
4.	Lojanese Republic, The
5.	Auros of Kaarme, The
6.	Forests of Astral Yearning
7.	Unity, The
8.	Coral of the Protected Statera, The
9.	Eternal Spring
10.	Deep Blue
11.	Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
12.	Shifting Ennead, The
13.	Draigiau Residuum Gathering
14.	Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
15.	Gravetenders, The
16.	Seatide Confederacy, The
17.	Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
18.	World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
19.	Cyphiri Union, The
20.	Pfilghol
21.	Costa Sereia
22.	Lux-Glossian Shades, The
23.	Gotezhar, The


24.	Abyssal Stewards
25.	Chelonian Chora
26.	Divine Nacres, The


27.	Seablood Khanate, The
28.	Chorus of the Crimson Choir, The
29.	Pojan Nomads, The
30.	Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling, The
31.	Kalan Company, The
32.	Otterian Supremacy, The

----------


## Torv

Base choice (1d3)[*2*]

1. 3
2. 78
3. 132

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy]Sway Aristocratic support in region 13* 2d6 + 10 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 1 treasure - 0 Distance vs TN 12/opposed roll
(2d6+12)[*22*]

----------


## farothel

Resist swaying: (2d6+7)[*10*] (6diplo, +1 prestige)

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony exploration roll
Turn 6

*[Diplomacy]*: Mission - Explore unknown region to east of 77 through the Wastes border, using the specialized ship the Silvered Eye (2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Sway aristocracy 125 (2d6+8)[*12*] 7+1 (circumstance)
Sway aristocracy  120 (2d6+8)[*17*] 7+1 (circumstance)
Buyout trade post 138.3 (2d6+4)[*8*]  6-3(distance)+1 (holy site)

----------


## Aerin

*1. Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 176.*
Distance penalty: 7 effective regions -> -4 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+5)[*11*]

*2. Intrigue: Investigate northwest of region 102.*
Distance penalty: 5 effective regions -> -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+7)[*16*]

*3. Intrigue: Investigate north of region 111.*
Distance penalty: Pay 3 regions to skip to 111, 5 effective regions total -> -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+7)[*10*]

*4. Intrigue 5:* Create spy.
(1d4+5)[*7*]

----------


## mystic1110

Dissertation (2d8)[*9*]+9Int+1Treasure

----------


## Gengy

Dip: 8, no other bonuses

*[Diplomacy]* Send a Diplomatic Mission to 137 [using Anoxic Adaptation] *TN 12* (Roll: (2d6+8)[*14*])
_On an 18 or higher, acquire (choice) Aristocratic Support_

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony
Turn 6

Note: As previous roll for action was for an action that was in fact invalid by the rules, I will be rolling again, using Economy to explore this time.

*[Economy]*: Expedition - To unknown region east of 77, through the Wastes border, using the specialized ship the Silvered Eye (2d6+7)[*17*]

*[Diplomacy]*: Raise Organization Reputation with the Divine Nacres from 0 to 1 (2d6+6)[*14*]

*[Economy]*: Buyout trading post 3 in region 77, supporting my own purchase (2d6+9)[*15*]

*[Diplomacy]*: Establish Confederation Claim on region 65 (With extra +1 from prestige 1) (2d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Expedition into 126 (Economy 5 + 1 Nacres): (2d6+6)[*13*]
Buyout TP 1 of 118 (Economy 5): (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

CCC
Resist Loss of Faith head: +8 faith
(2d6+8)[*17*]

CSC
Convert 60.2
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 6 Actions


Impress Unruly Merchants - Region 114 (TN 12; Economy 10, -2 Unruly)
(2d6+8)[*15*]

Impress Reaved Merchants - Region 124 (TN 13; Economy 10, -2 Distance doubled)
(2d6+8)[*16*]

Impress Reaved Merchants - Region 130 (TN 13; Economy 10)
(2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Buyout 112.1 for Bonemeal: (2d6+5)[*13*]
Buyout 113.1 for Phosphorite: (2d6+5)[*11*]
Buyout 134.3 for Cobalt Dye: (2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Lumaeus

*Censer Roll* (TN 12 to gain +1 to Sway Aristocracy Roll in next post, going to be used on 66) (2d6+8faith) (2d6+8)[*16*]

*Convert HS1 in 67* (TN "12" but it will likely be 14 on a resist and they'll oppose my roll too, I bet) (2d6+8faith) (2d6+8)[*16*]

*Convert HS2 in 67* (TN "12" but it will likely be 14 on a resist and they'll oppose my roll too, I bet) (2d6+8faith) (2d6+8)[*11*]

*Convert HS3 in 67* (TN "12" but it will likely be 14 on a resist and they'll oppose my roll too, I bet) (2d6+8faith) (2d6+8)[*15*]

*Convert HS1 in 59* (TN "12" but it might be 14 on an NPC resist if that exists) (2d6+8faith) (2d6+8)[*16*]

*Resist CSC Conversion of HS2 in 66* (TN 15) (2d6+8faith) (2d6+8)[*10*]

_If there are distance penalties, I'll note them on main post. I wanna get this posted before night's end._

----------


## Lumaeus

*Sway Aristocracy 66* (TN 12 [open and adjacent to my region]) 2d6+4dip+1PRS+1ARTIFACT (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Talis

Seatide Confederacy actions

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 69)
(2d6+8)[*10*]

[Diplomacy]Diplomatic Mission
(2d6+8)[*18*]

[Diplomacy]Diplomatic Mission
(2d6+8)[*17*]

[Diplomacy]Sway Faction (Merchants, 67)
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

new roll for action five, which is now:
attempt conversion of holy site 3 in seatide, with clerical assistance! (8+2+1) (2d6+11)[*17*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Raise Rep with ABS from 0 to 1: (2d6+3)[*9*] vs TN 10 (Dip 3)

----------


## Silent_Interim

CSC resist conversions in region 67.

HS1: (2d6+8)[*15*]
HS3: (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## farothel

[5][Diplomacy] raise rep chelonian chora (0-1, TN10, add treasure) (2d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## Corona

*[Economy]Impress Mercantile support in region 9* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 13, reaved: no resource required
(2d6+9)[*15*]

*[Economy]Impress Mercantile support in region 17* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 Prestige - 2 Unruly - 0 Distance vs TN 12, resource used: Siren Extract
(2d6+7)[*18*]

*[Economy]Buy out Sapcoral TP11.1* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 2 Assist self - 0 Distance vs TN 12
(2d6+10)[*18*]

*[Economy]Buy out Hardplate Fungus TP27.2* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 treasure - 1 Distance (trade route to 2: 3 regions + normal border to 27: 1 region) vs TN 12
(2d6+8)[*17*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Impress Merchant Class in 60 (Riftling Capital that is Unruly) with 51 (Mal-Jells) and 55 proximity

(2d6)[*9*] + 10 Eco+1 treasure against DC 14

----------


## bc56

Impress 132 merchants (2d6+4)[*11*]
Impress 104 merchants (2d6+4)[*12*]

Buyout 131.3 (2d6+4)[*11*]
Buyout 133.1 (2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## JBarca

Sway Aristo in Danabae (#69): (2d6+9)[*16*]
Dip 9, TN12

Press Confederation Claim in [#68]: (2d6+9)[*11*]
Dip 9, TN12


Buyout of TP 74.1: (2d6+6)[*8*]
Eco 4, Support +2, TN 12

----------


## bluefuzzyfish

Turn 6

1. Press Claim -Region 70 (TN: 12) (Diplomacy: 6)
(2d6+6)[*13*]

2. Sway Faction: Clergy (majority religion) - Region 70 (TN: 12) (Faith: 7)
(2d6+7)[*15*]

----------


## Corona

*[Economy]Buy out Granite Slabs TP 15.2* 2d6 + 8 Economy - 0 Distance vs TN 12
(2d6+8)[*17*]

----------


## Miltonian

Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 in Region 21 to the Crimson Chant  (2d6+1)[*12*]
Faith: Convert Holy Site 3 in Region 21 to the Crimson Chant  (2d6+1)[*11*]
Economy: Impress Merchants in Region 20 (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Torv

Kelpie appears with (1d32)[*12*]
Mare appears with (1d32)[*25*]

1.	Lambent Syndicate, The
2.	Hymonecera Expanse, The
3.	Lighthouse, The
4.	Lojanese Republic, The
5.	Auros of Kaarme, The
6.	Forests of Astral Yearning
7.	Unity, The
8.	Coral of the Protected Statera, The
9.	Eternal Spring
10.	Deep Blue
11.	Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
12.	Shifting Ennead, The
13.	Draigiau Residuum Gathering
14.	Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
15.	Gravetenders, The
16.	Seatide Confederacy, The
17.	Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
18.	World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
19.	Cyphiri Union, The
20.	Pfilghol
21.	Costa Sereia
22.	Lux-Glossian Shades, The
23.	Gotezhar, The


24.	Abyssal Stewards
25.	Chelonian Chora
26.	Divine Nacres, The


27.	Seablood Khanate, The
28.	Chorus of the Crimson Choir, The
29.	Pojan Nomads, The
30.	Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling, The
31.	Kalan Company, The
32.	Otterian Supremacy, The

----------


## Torv

Why does it have to be the Orgs? (1d4)[*1*]

1. 31
2. 71
3. 77
4. 122

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*12*]

(2d6+3)[*12*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+9)[*16*]

(2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+9)[*13*]

blasdfasdfalsshfda;sldkfhsa;dlfasd

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Introducing Black Noise, Spy roll

(1d4)[*2*]+5

----------


## LapisCattis

OKI-GTZ invasion of Region 127
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*8*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: (2d6+11)[*15*] attempting to use Quiver Hell's Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 battle roll)
Natives: (2d6)[*8*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
8 OKI-GTZ units vs 5 native units; Advantage for OKI; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OKI: (2d10+12)[*25*] 
Natives: (2d10)[*11*] + [half Commander score, rounding up] + 2 (Fortress)

----

LIT invasion of Region 26
Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: (2d6+7)[*14*] attempting to use Golden Victory at All Costs Tactical Doctrine (+6 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)
LSD: (2d6+8)[*14*] attempting to use Victory is Life Tactical Doctrine (+2 Battles, +10% own casualties, +10% opponent casualties)

Outnumbering:
4 LSD units vs 3 LIT units; Advantage for LSD; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+5)[*21*]
LSD: (2d10+4)[*16*]

---

SEN invasion of Region 76

1 SEN distance loss (unit lost on a 1): (1d2)[*1*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SEN: (2d6+9)[*16*] attempting to use Integrate the Captives Tactical Doctrine (-10% Casualties on both sides, Free Impress Aristocracy on success)
CSC: (2d6+4)[*12*], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
7 SEN units vs 4 CSC units; Advantage for SEN; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SEN: (2d10+7)[*14*]
CSC: (2d10+2)[*8*]

----------


## LapisCattis

Leader Loss rolls

OKI: (1d20-2)[*17*]
Native: (1d20-2)[*9*]

LIT: (1d20-6)[*13*]
LSD: (1d20-3)[*2*]

SEN: (1d20-2)[*7*]
CSC: (1d20-2)[*4*]

SEN Impress Attempt on Aristocracy Region 76

(2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Chelonian Chora:

Impressing Clergy in Region 19: (2d6+9)[*19*] -2 from distance penalty vs. TN 13
Impressing Clergy in Region 75: (2d6+9)[*14*] vs TN 12
Impressing Clergy in Region 136: (2d6+9)[*15*] -2 from distance penalty vs. TN 13

Divine Nacres:

Coercing TP 2 in 25: (2d6+9)[*12*] vs. TN 12
Coercing TP 2 in 60: (2d6+9)[*17*] -3 from distance penalty vs. TN 12
Coercing TP 1 in 113: (2d6+9)[*17*] -1 from distance penalty vs. TN 12

----------


## Rolepgeek

_What, you thought you were safe?_

On a roll of 1, Reavers attack Polar.
On a roll of 2, they do not.

(1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

How many attacks?

(1d13+8)[*16*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers overextended: -1 to roll.
DNA protection provides die size increase and +3 to resistance roll. Holdfast in the region or neighboring region provides +1 to resistance roll.

Attack on Region 51 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*15*] vs ESP (2d8+7)[*21*]
Attack on Region 58 Clergy: (2d6+10)[*16*] vs DPB [roll2d6+5[/roll]
Attack on Region 59 Aristocracy: (2d6+10)[*19*], unable to be effectively resisted!
Attack on Region 59 Clergy: (2d6+10)[*17*], unable to be effectively resisted!
Attack on Region 59 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*14*] vs ESP (2d8+7)[*14*]
Attack on Region 60 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*21*] vs ESP (2d8+7)[*16*]
Attack on Region 65 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*22*] vs STC (2d6+3)[*11*]
Attack on Region 66 Aristocracy: (2d6+10)[*17*] vs RFT (2d8+8)[*19*]
Attack on Region 68 Aristocracy: (2d6+10)[*18*] vs SEN (2d6+10)[*19*]
Attack on Region 68 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*13*] vs ESP (2d8+8)[*22*]
Attack on Region 69 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*15*] vs SEN (2d8+14)[*21*]
Attack on Region 74 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*14*] vs STC (2d6+4)[*12*]
Attack on Region 75 Clergy: (2d6+10)[*16*] vs CCA (2d8+8)[*13*]
Attack on Region 76 Merchants: (2d6+10)[*15*] vs GRV (2d8+8)[*14*]
Attack on Region 77 Clergy: (2d6+10)[*15*] vs KNH (2d8+13)[*19*]
Attack on Region 78 Aristocracy: (2d6+10)[*15*] vs GRV (2d8+8)[*17*]

51 Merchants: 1-2: TP1, 3-4: TP2, 5: TP3, 6: Treasure (1d6)[*2*]
58 Clergy: 1-3: Holy Site 1, 4: Treasure (1d4)[*1*]
59 Aristocracy: Unit Loss! 
59 Clergy: 1-2: Holy Site 1, 3-4: Holy Site 2  (1d4)[*2*]
59 Merchants: 1-2: TP1, 3-4: TP2, 5-6: TP3, 7: Treasure (1d7)[*3*]
60 Merchants: 1-2: TP1, 3-4: TP2, 5: TP3, 6: Treasure (1d6)[*2*]
65 Merchants: 1-3: TP1, 4: Treasure (1d4)[*1*]
66 Aristocracy: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure (1d4)[*1*]
68 Aristocracy: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure (1d4)[*3*]
68 Merchants: 1-2: TP1, 3-4: TP2, 5: Treasure (1d5)[*3*]
69 Merchants: 1: TP1, 2: TP2, 3-4: TP3, 5: Treasure
74 Merchants: 1: TP1, 2-3: TP2, 4: Treasure (1d4)[*1*]
75 Clergy: 1-2: Holy Site 1, 3: Holy Site 2 (1d3)[*1*]
76 Merchants: 1-2: TP1; 3-4: TP2, 5: Treasure (1d5)[*4*]
77 Clergy: 1-2: Holy Site 1, 3-4: Holy Site 2, 5-6: Holy Site 3, 7: Treasure (1d7)[*4*]
78 Aristocracy: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

(2d6+5)[*12*]

DPB resistance of 58's Clerical Reaving

(1d5)[*2*]

What happens in 69

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers trying to Sack ESP TP1 in 51 (+2 to resist from resisting Mercantile Reaving) (2d6+10)[*18*] vs. (2d8+9)[*12*]
Reavers trying to Sack Holy Site 1 in 58 (2d6+10)[*19*] vs. (2d6+5)[*9*]
Reavers trying to Reave native Units in 59 (2d6+10)[*14*] vs TN 12/18
Reavers trying to Sack Holy Site 1 in 59 (2d6+10)[*12*] vs TN 12
Reavers trying to Sack ESP TP2 in 59 (+2 to resist from resisting Mercantile Reaving) (2d6+10)[*19*] vs. (2d8+9)[*18*]
Reavers trying to Sack RFT TP1 in 60 (2d6+10)[*17*] vs (2d8+8)[*15*]
Reavers trying to Sack STC TP1 in 65 (2d6+10)[*20*] vs (2d6+3)[*7*]
Reavers trying to Reave RFT/native Units in 66 (+2 to resist from resisting Aristocratic Reaving) (2d6+10)[*20*] vs (2d8+10)[*19*]
Reavers trying to Reave SEN/native Units in 68 (+2 to resist from resisting Aristocratic Reaving) (2d6+10)[*19*] vs (2d6+11)[*21*]
Reavers trying to Sack ESP TP2 in 68 (+2 to resist from resisting Mercantile Reaving) (2d6+10)[*22*] vs. (2d8+9)[*19*]
Reavers trying to Sack Open TP2 in 69 (+2 to resist from resisting Mercantile Reaving) (2d6+10)[*17*] vs (2d8+16)[*28*]
Reavers trying to Sack Open TP1 in 74 (2d6+10)[*17*] vs (2d6+11)[*14*]
Reavers trying to Sack Holy Site 1 in 75 (2d6+10)[*18*] vs (2d8+13)[*27*]
Reavers trying to Sack Open TP2 in 76 (2d6+10)[*15*] vs (2d8+8)[*12*]
Reavers trying to Sack Holy Site 2 in 77 (+2 to resist from resisting Clerical Reaving) (2d6+10)[*15*] vs (2d8+15)[*26*]
Reavers trying to Reave GRV Units in 78 (+2 to resist from resisting Aristocratic Reaving) (2d6+10)[*15*] vs (2d8+10)[*17*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Marketplace of Ideals

The Middish Way: (2d6+10)[*15*]
The Cyphiri Way: (2d6+5)[*15*]
The Lux-Glossian Way: (2d6+2)[*12*]
Sakurado: (2d6+6)[*17*]
Devouring Tenets: (2d6+2)[*10*]
Afluente: (2d6+2)[*9*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Rebellion rolls

Region 17: Reprieve granted for extenuating OOC circumstances
Region 67: (2d3)[*4*] (Rebel on 2)

----------


## Silent_Interim

(Note: above post should have been region 69, not region 67. Region 67 is not eligible for time-activated rebellion.)

The revolution will be no re-run, brothers; The revolution will be live

Commander: (1d4+2)[*5*]
Units: (3d3+1)[*8*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Did anyone important get taken/killed by Reavers?

ESP reaved once: (1d20)[*2*]
DPB reaved once: (1d20)[*3*] (no, I'm not sure how this would work either)
STC reaved twice: (1d20-1)[*19*]
RFT lost one Unit: (1d20)[*2*]
CCA reaved once: (1d20)[*18*]
GRV reaved once: (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Gengy

_Some rounds, you just gotta say 'eff it' and roll._

[Diplomacy] Confederate region 139 *TN 16* (Roll: (2d6+11)[*21*])
_Dip 9, PRS Rank 1 (+1), using (1) Treasure for additional +1_

[Economy] Buyout Phosphorite [113 TP1] *TN 12* (Roll: (2d6+7)[*16*])
[Economy] Buyout Wild Armored Gharials [137 TP1], *TN 12* using (1) Treasure for additional +1 (Roll: (2d6+8)[*10*])
_Econ 7_

----------


## Feathersnow

Establish Marriage claim!

(2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Buy Out TP3 of Flare Slug in Region 10: (2d6+8)[*17*]

----------


## Volthawk

Buyout TP1 in 118 (2d8 CI + 6 Economy + 1 Treasure): (2d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## Volthawk

Expedition East of 123 (6 Economy + 1 Exploration + 1 Treasure): (2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## Tychris1

Seek Aid on Claim:(2d6+6)[*16*]

Confed claim 18: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## mystic1110

General: (1d4)[*3*]+6
Buyout: (2d6)[*5*]+4

----------


## Torv

Germinating Everlight 
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Talis

[Economy] Impress Merchants (69) (Spend 3 Wealth)
(2d6+13)[*25*]

New Ruler (Judge Shade of Red)
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Convert [Region 96] HS 1 from Open to the Flowing Way, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): (2d6+7)[*15*] vs TN 12 (Faith 10, -3 distance)

Convert [Region 96] HS 2 from Open to the Flowing Way, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): (2d6+7)[*10*] vs TN 12 (Faith 10, -3 distance)

Send an Exploratory Mission north of Orope [Region 114], using Anoxic Adaptation: (2d6+4)[*11*] vs TN 12 (Dip 4)

----------


## Minescratcher

New Ruler: Grand Master Oliver of Insol, 40th Grand Master of the Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum
Dynastic inheritance
*Diplomacy:* (1d4)[*3*] +1 dip
*Military:* (1d4)[*1*] +2 mil
*Economy:* (1d4)[*4*]
*Faith:* (1d4)[*3*] +2 faith
*Intrigue:* (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Merchants of 118 (Using Biolumiscent Tunicates to satisfy Light Sources) [Economy 6 + 1 organised faith + 1 prestige] - (2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Conversion of  HS 125.1 (2D6+7)[*14*] Faith plus buyout bonus from HS

Conversion of HS 132.3 (2D6+7)[*12*] Faith plus buyout bonus from HS


Sway Clergy in region 129 (2d6+8)[*13*] Diplomacy 

Increase reputation with the DNA  (2d6+8)[*20*] Diplomacy

----------


## bc56

Expedition 107 (2d6+6)[*18*]
Expedition 108 (2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Grim ranger

[Diplomacy]: Mission - Use Mantle of Warmth to pass Glacial border South of 77 (Gaining +1 bonus from DNA reputation 1) (2d6+8)[*17*]

----------


## Aerin

1. Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 173.
Distance penalty: 6 effective regions -> -3 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 8
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+8)[*22*]

2. Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 176.
Distance penalty: 7 effective regions -> -4 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 8
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+7)[*12*]

3. Intrigue: Investigate south of region 96.
Distance penalty: 8 effective regions -> -5 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 8
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+6)[*15*]

5. Economy: Colonize region 173. 
Distance penalty: 5 effective regions -> -2 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Previous round's investigation success: +1
Economy score: 6
(2d6+6)[*13*]

New ruler (non-dynastic):
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Impress Reaved Clergy in Ektalithiades [Region 113]: (2d6+11)[*16*] vs TN 13 (Faith 10, +1 PRS rank 2)

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 7 Actions

Buyout Trading Post - Region 128 TP1 (Economy 10)
(2d6+10)[*17*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 137 TP1 (Economy 10)
(2d6+10)[*18*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 176 TP1 (Economy 10, Distance Penalty -2)
(2d6+8)[*16*]

Investigation Exploration: Southwest of Palacia (134) (Intrigue 6, Treasure +1)
(2d6+7)[*18*]

----------


## farothel

[1][Diplomacy] marriage claim in new region 29 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) (2d6+9)[*14*]
[2][Diplomacy] sway merchants in new region 4 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) (2d6+9)[*18*]
[3][Economy] buyout TP15.1 (granite slabs) (-1 distance) (TN12) (2d6+9)[*14*]
[4][Diplomacy] marriage claim in new region 4 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) (2d6+9)[*17*]
[5][Diplomacy] sway aristocrats in new region 29 (add treasure, +1 prestige) (TN12) (2d6+9)[*16*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Convert Holy Site #2 Region 60 (2d6+10faith+2SelfAssist) TN 12 (2d6+12)[*18*]
Convert Holy Site #2 Region 66 (2d6+10faith-0distance) TN 12 (2d6+10)[*18*]
Convert Holy Site #1 Region 56 (2d6+10faith-0distance) TN 12 (2d6+10)[*15*]
Impress Reaved Clerical Support Region 59 (2d6+10faith-0distance) TN 13 [2d6+10[/roll]

----------


## Lumaeus

Impress Reaved Clerical Support Region 59 (2d6+10faith-0distance) TN 13 (2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Buy TP 3 of region 60 (Fertile Soil) (2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Rebuy TP 2 of Gravelglass in 60 
10 Eco, -1 distance, +2 self-merchantile support
(2d6+11)[*17*]

Convert TP 2 Holy Site of Spawn Point (56) (Herring Flowchart) to Eternal Communion
Spending Treasure, 7 Faith
[roll]2d6+7+1[/roll] 

Convert TP 3 Holy Site of Spawn Point (56) (Deep Blue Citae) to Eternal Communion
Spending Treasure, 7 Faith
[roll]2d6+7+1[/roll] 

(Let's see which, if either, phrasings the herrings like better)

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Ahahaha let's pretend i didn't f it up right there.

Convert TP 2 Holy Site of Spawn Point (56) (Herring Flowchart) to Eternal Communion
Spending Treasure, 7 Faith
[roll0]

Convert TP 3 Holy Site of Spawn Point (56) (Deep Blue Citae) to Eternal Communion
Spending Treasure, 7 Faith
[roll1]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

... okay what. Let's try the +8 on the outside I guess?

Convert TP 2 Holy Site of Spawn Point (56) (Herring Flowchart) to Eternal Communion
Spending Treasure, 7 Faith
(2d6)[*5*]+8

Convert TP 3 Holy Site of Spawn Point (56) (Deep Blue Citae) to Eternal Communion
Spending Treasure, 7 Faith
(2d6)[*8*]+8

----------


## Grim ranger

*[Economy]:* Buyout Trading Post 3 of 78 with aid of the Gravetenders (2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## Aerin

4. Economy: Buyout region 138 TP 3 (Pure Berries).
(2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Rolls for the Youngest, Third Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy (+1 for high score) (1d4+1)[*4*]
Military (+1 for high score) (1d4+1)[*5*]
Economy (+1 for high score) (1d4+1)[*4*]
Faith (+2 for high score, +2 for actions) (1d4+4)[*6*]
Intrigue (raw (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Tychris1

Impress Aristocracy 26:(2d6+11)[*18*]

----------


## Corona

[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 19*  2d6 + 10 Dip + 1 Prestige - 1 distance vs TN 12 as it is Open, and I have a TP in region 7
(2d6+10)[*17*]
[*]*[Economy]Buy out TP 19.1 Coralberries* 2d6 + 10 Econ - 1 distance vs TN 12/opposed roll?
(2d6+9)[*19*]
[*]*[Diplomacy]Press claim on region 6* 2d6 + 10 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d6+11)[*17*]
[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 11* 2d6 + 10 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12 as it is Open, and I have a TP in the region
(2d6+11)[*17*]

----------


## Gaius Hermicus

Buyout 113.1 for Refugee Workers: (2d6+6)[*13*]
Buyout 113.1 for Phosphorite: (2d6+8)[*14*]
Buyout 134.3 for Cobalt Dye: (2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

DNA exploration request:

(2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## JBarca

Confed Claim Region 68: (2d6+10)[*15*]

10 Diplomacy

----------


## Miltonian

Faith: Convert Holy Site 3 in Region 21 to the Crimson Chant 

(2d6+2)[*10*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Dreaming Dead

Convert HC 3.3 (9 faith)
(2d6+9)[*21*]

Region 32

Explore (int 4, -2 distance)
(2d6+2)[*9*]

----------


## Torv

Kelpie appears with (1d32)[*28*]
Mare appears with (1d32)[*20*]
Banished merchants appear in (1d29)[*6*]

1.	Lambent Syndicate, The
2.	Hymonecera Expanse, The
3.	Lighthouse, The
4.	Lojanese Republic, The
5.	Auros of Kaarme, The
6.	Forests of Astral Yearning
7.	Unity, The
8.	Coral of the Protected Statera, The
9.	Eternal Spring
10.	Deep Blue
11.	Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
12.	Shifting Ennead, The
13.	Draigiau Residuum Gathering
14.	Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
15.	Gravetenders, The
16.	Seatide Confederacy, The
17.	Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
18.	World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
19.	Cyphiri Union, The
20.	Pfilghol
21.	Costa Sereia
22.	Lux-Glossian Shades, The
23.	Gotezhar, The


24.	Seablood Khanate, The
25.	Chorus of the Crimson Choir, The
26.	Pojan Nomads, The
27.	Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling, The
28.	Kalan Company, The
29.	Otterian Supremacy, The


30.  Abyssal Stewards
31.  Chelonian Chora
32.	Divine Nacres, The

----------


## Autumn Stars

new ruler rolls, for sersi the pale.
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

> new ruler rolls, for sersi the pale.
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> [roll4]
> [roll5]
> [roll6]


Sersi The Pale

Diplomacy - 2
Military - 3 {got the +1}
Economy - 3 {got the +1}
Faith - 3
Intrigue - 2

----------


## Torv

New list, more alive than ever
Banished merchants appear in (1d27)[*2*]

1.	Lambent Syndicate, The
2.	Hymonecera Expanse, The
3.	Lighthouse, The
4.	Lojanese Republic, The
5.	Auros of Kaarme, The
6.	Forests of Astral Yearning
7.	Unity, The
8.	Coral of the Protected Statera, The
9.	Eternal Spring
10.	Deep Blue
11.	Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
12.	Shifting Ennead, The
13.	Draigiau Residuum Gathering
14.	Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
15.	Gravetenders, The
16.	Seatide Confederacy, The
17.	Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
18.	World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
19.	Cyphiri Union, The
20.	Pfilghol
21.	Costa Sereia
22.	Lux-Glossian Shades, The
23.	Gotezhar, The


24.	Seablood Khanate, The
25.	Chorus of the Crimson Choir, The
26.	Pojan Nomads, The
27.	Congregation of the Scintillating Ceiling, The



28.  Abyssal Stewards
29.  Chelonian Chora
30.	Divine Nacres, The

----------


## Torv

Above should be for the Kelpie and not the Banished Merchants, it's going great!

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*14*]
(2d6+9)[*16*]

(2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Naughty, naughty: (2d6)[*6*]
You'll get caughty: (2d6)[*7*]

Red: (2d6)[*12*]
Blue: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Aristocratic Support in 8: (2d6+7)[*15*]

Merchant Support in 27: (2d6+7)[*13*]

Buy out TP 3 Selachian Mercenaries: (2d6+8)[*14*]

----------


## Volthawk

Always going to be doing these, so:

Impress Merchants of 129 (8 Economy + 1 Prestige + 1 organised faith): (2d6+10)[*16*] 

Impress Merchants of 125 [Economy] - Not rolled yet (8 Economy + 1 Prestige + 1 organised faith): (2d6+10)[*15*]

----------


## Corona

*New Ruler: Hoerthd Thnoet*

D (1d4+2)[*4*]
M (1d4+1)[*4*]
E (1d4+2)[*3*]
F (1d4)[*2*]
I (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Gengy

[*]*[Diplomacy]* Press Claim on region 139 (Roll: (2d6+11)[*17*])
[Diplomacy 10, PRS Rank 1]
[*]*[Economy]* Buyout Giantsbane Seeds [114 TP2] (Roll: (2d6+10)[*15*])
[Econ 8, +2 Support from COS, Unopposed by CYP]

----------


## Volthawk

And since Gengy buying that TP would dip me below the MM threshold:

Buyout TP2 of 118 (2d8 org faith CI + 8 Economy + 2 Support): (2d8+10)[*13*]

----------


## LapisCattis

Making Connections Diplomacy Roll-Off for 3rd place: LIT vs. LOL

LIT: (2d6+7)[*18*]
LOL: (2d6+7)[*13*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Seek Aid for the conversion of [Region 96] HS 2: (2d6+7)[*17*] vs TN 10

----------


## Minescratcher

Convert [Region 96] HS 2 from Open to the Flowing Way, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): (2d6+5)[*10*] vs TN 12 (Faith 7, -3 distance, -1 CCA rep, +1 treasure, +1 Seek Aid)

----------


## Rolepgeek

Region 103 Commander score:
(1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

(1d3)[*2*]
something something

----------


## Potato_Priest

(1d5)[*3*] Nothing to worry about here

----------


## Tychris1

Convert Holy Site 2 region 2:(2d6+9)[*12*]

Press Claim on 18:(2d6+8)[*16*]

Sway Clergy Bloodhome:(2d6+8)[*18*]

Become Faith Head:(2d6+13)[*20*]

----------


## mystic1110

Storage (2d8)[*10*]+5

----------


## mystic1110

Processing (2d8)[*2*]+5

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Aristocracy in 111 (Military 5 + 1 Religion + 1 Prestige + 1 Treasure - 2 Distance*): (2d6+6)[*13*]


*Route: 122 -> 129 (owned, no effect) -> 129 -> 113 -> 111 (briny border) = 3.5 regions, round to 4 for -1 penalty, doubled to 2 from targeting a Reaved Support.

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Merchants of 126: (2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Impress Reaved Merchants of Region 60 (The Dead Seas)
TN 13
Eco 10
(2d6)[*3*]+10

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Faith: Convert Holy Site 1 of region 57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs (Spending 2 Treasure)
Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 of region 57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs (Spending 2 Treasure)
Faith 9, Treasure 2
Holy Site 1 (2d6)[*6*] +11
Holy Site 2 (2d6)[*2*] +11

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 8 Actions

Raise Reputation - Abyssal Stewards 1 -> 2 (TN: 12; Diplomacy 7, Treasure +1)
(2d6+8)[*12*]

Sway Merchant faction - Region 103 (Diplomacy 7, Treasure +1, City Bonus +1)
(2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## Aerin

*1. Intrigue: Investigate east of region 137.*
Distance penalty: 3 effective regions -> -1 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+8)[*14*]

*2. Intrigue: Investigate southeast of region 177.*
Distance penalty: 7 effective regions -> -4 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+5)[*17*]

*3. Intrigue: Investigate the strange disappearances surrounding the Chelonian Chora.*
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
(2d8+9)[*22*]

*4. Economy: Buyout region 111 TP 1 (Brinerays).*
Distance penalty: 3 effective regions -> -1 penalty
Economy score: 6
(2d6+5)[*17*]

*New ruler (non-dynastic):*
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## mystic1110

Buyout - Firefly (2d6)[*7*]+5
Buyout - Inkfang (2d6)[*6*]+5

----------


## Minescratcher

Raise CCA rep from -2 to -1: (2d6+4)[*9*] vs TN 14 (Dip 4)

Coerce [Region 103] TP 1 for Adventuring Scholars, using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 103] (113->103): (2d6+4)[*13*] vs TN 12 (Int 4)

Secret: (2d6)[*2*] vs TN ?

----------


## bc56

Buyout 108.1 (2d6+9)[*19*]
Buyout 107.1 (2d6+9)[*16*]
Buyout 131.3 (2d6+9)[*14*]
Buyout 133.3 (2d6+10)[*22*]

----------


## farothel

[1][Diplomacy] raise rep with Chelonian Chora (1->2, TN12) (2d6+9)[*17*]
[2][faith] convert HS 3.3 (+2 assist, +1 treasure, TN12) (2d6+6)[*15*]
[3][faith] convert HS 29.3 (+1 kelpie, +1 treasure, TN12) (2d6+5)[*13*]
[4][intrigue] Taxonomia Scintillans Mare
[5][Diplomacy] sway merchants region 29 (TN12) (+1 prestige) (2d6+10)[*15*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Convert HS 3 in Region 67 (TN 12) (6faith+(-2)unruly=2d6+4) (2d6+4)[*14*]
Convert HS 2 in Region 68 (TN 12) (6faith-1distance=2d6+5) (2d6+5)[*13*]
Impress Clergy 56 (TN 12) (6faith-1distance=2d6+5) (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

*Dragiau*
Convert 57.1 (2d6+7)[*9*]
Convert 57.2 (2d6+7)[*14*]
General (1d4+6)[*9*]

*Black Pearls*
Root out Spies (2d6+9)[*21*]

*Living Dreamers*
Convert 3.1 (2d6+9)[*13*]
Convert 3.2 (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Faith: Convert Holy Site 1 of region 55 Artetchhue 
Faith: Convert Holy Site 2 of region 55 Artetchhue 

HS 1 (2d6)[*10*]+9
HS 2 (2d6)[*4*]+9

----------


## Autumn Stars

seek aid on impress clergy in coresite (2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 1: impress clergy at coresite +treasure + seek aid -1 for distance  (start at spawn point.) tn 13 (2d6+8)[*15*]
action 2: impress clergy at the plains of sarkenos +treasure. tn 13 (2d6+8)[*15*]
action 3: convert holy site 2 in seatide with assist. tn 12 (2d6+9)[*19*]
action 4: convert holy site 2 in kar-nath with assist. tn 12 (2d6+9)[*17*]
action 5: convert holy site 3 in kar-nath with assist. tn 12 (2d6+9)[*16*]

----------


## farothel

Resist Convert 3.1 (2d6+5)[*15*]

Resist Convert 3.2 (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Dice rolls!

(2d6+10)[*13*] Sway aristocracy 117, with PRS bonus

(2d6+7)[*11*] aid Roll 

(2d6+8)[*18*] convert holy site, with bonus

----------


## Feathersnow

Establish claim (2d6+12)[*15*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Convert holy site (2d6+8)[*10*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

(1d3)[*2*]
(1d5)[*1*]
(1d5)[*4*]

----------


## Talis

Impress 74 (2d8+5)[*12*]
Buyout 84 (2d6+5)[*9*]
Impress 65 (2d8+5)[*9*]

New leader rolls
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Grim ranger

[Economy]: Buyout TP 1 in 76 (2d6+9)[*20*]

[Economy]: Impress Mercantile support of 76, using 1 treasure to raise the roll (2d6+10)[*21*]

----------


## JBarca

Akkoroas stats
DIP: (1d4)[*2*] +3
MIL: (1d4)[*1*] +3
ECO: (1d4)[*1*] +1
FAI: (1d4)[*1*]
INT:  (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## JBarca

Raise Rep with DNA [roll]2d6+10[roll] TN 12

----------


## JBarca

> Raise Rep with DNA [roll]2d6+10[roll] TN 12


Oops.


(2d6+10)[*16*] TN12

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eco: Buy TP 3 of 57 (Woven Seaweed) 
(2d6)[*3*]+12 (self support plus 10 eco)

----------


## Torv

Impress Clergy in R11 (2d8+8)[*17*]
_(2d8 HS15 + 8 Faith -0 Distance)_

Convert HS 6.1 to SUB (2d6+8)[*14*]
_(+1 HS5 -1 CCA Rep -0 Distance)_

Convert HS 6.2 to SUB (2d6+8)[*15*]
_(+1 HS5 -1 CCA Rep -0 Distance)_

Recruit General (1d4+6)[*7*]

Resist sack of HS 17.3 (2d6+5)[*15*]
_(+5 Military)_

----------


## Corona

*[Economy]Buy out Crystal Chips TP12.1* 2d6 + 10 Economy - 0 Distance (9>10>11>12)
(2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+8)[*13*]
(2d6+8)[*14*]

(2d6+7)[*12*]

(2d6+9)[*17*]

(2d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Lambent Syndicate-Lighthouse joint invasion of the Khandeeps (Region 25)
The Radiant Sword has an unknown number of charges - assuming 0; also has no 

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LSD: (2d6+10)[*15*], attempting to use Victory is Life Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +10% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties)
Natives: (2d6+5)[*12*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
LSD 7 units + LIT 4 units vs 5 SBK units +1 from Aristocratic Support; 100% Advantage for LSD/LIT; +3 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LSD: (2d10+8)[*27*]
Natives: (2d10+3)[*17*]


Lambent Syndicate invasion of the Protected Stratera (Region 31)

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LSD: (2d6+4)[*13*] attempting no Tactical Doctrine
Natives: (2d6+3)[*9*] attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
LSD 2 units vs 1 CPS Aristocratic unit; 100% Advantage for LSD; +3 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LSD: (2d10+8)[*18*]
Natives: (2d10+2)[*17*]

Pfilghol invasion of Region 107
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*7*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
PGL: (2d6+9)[*18*] attempting to use Sea's Opportunity (perfected) Tactical Doctrine ([+1 to battle from perfection], transfer battle penalties from terrain to enemy) + Kela Ein Kamohu (+1 to battle roll if win or tie Tactical Maneuvering; extra +1 if victorious by 6 or more; -1 to own leader loss roll if lose or tie Tactical Maneuvering)
Natives: (2d6)[*12*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 PGL units vs 4 native units; 25% Advantage for PGL; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
PGL: (2d10+8)[*21*]
Natives: (2d10)[*15*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

Kar-Nath Hegemony  invasion of Region 65
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*6*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
KNH: (2d6+9)[*21*] attempting to use March of the Conqueror (perfected) Tactical Doctrine (+2 [+1 from Perfection] to battle, +10% own casualties, free Sway Aristocracy attempt.)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
KNH 4 units vs 2 native units; 100% Advantage for KNH; +3 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
KNH: (2d10+8)[*22*]
Natives: (2d10)[*11*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Forgot -2 penalty from border crossing for PGL invasion of 107; final result is a tie.

Leader Loss rolls: Loss on a 1 or lower

Netra the Rubicund Fist: (1d20-6)[*4*] (4 LSD units lost, 2 LIT units lost)
Jirai Khan: (1d20-13)[*3*] (4 SBK units lost, 1 Aristocratic unit lost, Capital lost)
Adiratna's Chosen: (1d20-1)[*10*] (1 LSD unit lost)
Magnus Orator: (1d20-8)[*9*] (0 units lost, capital lost)
Gtsit: (1d20-3)[*6*] (2 PGL units lost, TacMan lost)
107 Native Commander: (1d20-8)[*0*] (0 units lost, capital lost)
Kreel: (1d20-1)[*16*] (1 KNH unit lost)
Region 65 Native Commander: (1d20-9)[*-6*] (1 native unit lost, capital lost)

----------


## Torv

Banished Marchants provide (1d4)[*2*] treasure upon leaving R17 and reappears in (1d24)[*5*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d27)[*6*]!
The Mare appears with (1d27)[*9*]!

1.	Lambent Syndicate, The
2.	Hymonecera Expanse, The
3.	Lighthouse, The
4.	Lojanese Republic, The
5.	Auros of Kaarme, The
6.	Forests of Astral Yearning
7.	Unity, The
8.	Eternal Spring
9.	Deep Blue
10.	Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
11.	Shifting Ennead, The
12.	Draigiau Residuum Gathering
13.	Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
14.	Gravetenders, The
15.	Seatide Confederacy, The
16.	Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17.	World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18.	Cyphiri Union, The
19.	Pfilghol
20.	Costa Sereia
21.	Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22.	Gotezhar, The


23.	Pojan Nomads, The
24.   Black Pearls, The



25.  Abyssal Stewards
26.  Chelonian Chora
27.  Divine Nacres, The

----------


## farothel

diplomacy roll off for DNA4: (2d6+9)[*21*]

----------


## mystic1110

(2d6)[*11*]+10 DNA roll off

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel without End Coercions

Region 1: (1d2)[*2*] TP; (2d6+8)[*16*] Coercion attempt

Region 19: (1d2)[*2*] TP; (2d6+8)[*18*] Coercion attempt

Region 20: (1d3)[*3*] TP; (2d6+8)[*20*] Coercion attempt

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+1)[*9*]

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+9)[*16*]

baaaaaaa

----------


## Silent_Interim

Banished merchants sack: (2d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+3)[*5*]

(2d6+5)[*12*]

(2d6+3)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Since these are always happening:

Convert HS1 of 124 (+5 Faith, +1 Treasure): (2d6+6)[*8*] 
Convert HS2 of 124 (+5 Faith, +1 Treasure):
(2d6+6)[*18*]

----------


## Corona

General Zabkrew's Military score:
(1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

Let's not bother waiting for npc/org actions this round and just commit to the plan:

Convert HS3 of 124 (+5 Faith, +1 Treasure): (2d6+6)[*18*]

----------


## Gengy

Locking this in, so I don't forget it...

*[Economy]* Impress Merchants [138] {Barnacle Glue} [TN 13, REAVED] (Roll: (2d6+11)[*19*])
(+10 Dip, +1 Impress PRS 2)

----------


## Potato_Priest

Gwasgymarchog
(1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## Torv

Where does the Withering Everlight go? (1d24)[*22*]

1.   Lambent Syndicate, The
2.   Hymonecera Expanse, The
3.   Lighthouse, The
4.   Lojanese Republic, The
5.   Auros of Kaarme, The
6.   Forests of Astral Yearning
7.   Unity, The
8.   Eternal Spring
9.   Deep Blue
10. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
11. Shifting Ennead, The
12. Draigiau Residuum Gathering
13. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
14. Gravetenders, The
15. Seatide Confederacy, The
16. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18. Cyphiri Union, The
19. Pfilghol
20. Costa Sereia
21. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22. Gotezhar, The


23. Pojan Nomads, The
24. Black Pearls, The

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Bbbzzzzzzzzzzz

New Ruler Has Arrived

Dynastic Inheritance, Whether Violet Likes It Or Not

Dip (1d4)[*3*] +0
Mil (1d4)[*3*] +0
Eco (1d4)[*3*] +2
Fai (1d4)[*1*] +2
Int (1d4)[*2*]+1
(Before this round's stats)

----------


## Minescratcher

Convert [Region 96] HS 2 from Open to the Flowing Way, spending 1 Treasure and using the Regalis Arbor to jump to [Region 101] (113->130->134->101; 96 counts as 3 regions, for a total effective distance of 6 regions): (2d6+7)[*18*] (Faith 8, +1 Treasure, +1 Seek Aid, -3 distance)

Seek Aid for the conversion of [Region 96] HS 2: (2d6+8)[*14*] vs TN 10 (Faith 8)

Convert Ezcorher [Region 138] HS 1 from Afluente to Flowing Way: (2d6+10)[*14*] vs TN 12 (Faith 8, +2 from Gotezhar Assist)

Convert Ezcorher [Region 138] HS 2 from Afluente to Flowing Way: (2d6+10)[*14*] vs TN 12 (Faith 8, +2 from Gotezhar Assist)

----------


## mystic1110

Processing (2d8)[*11*]+7econ+2 regional bonus 
Interfacing (2d8)[*12*]+7econ+2 regional bonus

----------


## Tychris1

Sway Aristo Sup Reg 17:(2d6+9)[*17*]

Establish Marriage Claim 15:(2d8+9)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

Raise Reputation with CCA:(2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Torv

Convert HS 4.1 To Shimmers of Unseen Bane from the Dreaming Dead (2d6+9)[*15*]
_(+10 Faith, +1 HS5, -1 Distance, -1 CCA Rep)_

Convert HS 4.2 To Shimmers of Unseen Bane from the Dreaming Dead (2d6+9)[*17*]
_(+10 Faith, +1 HS5, -1 Distance, -1 CCA Rep)_

Convert HS 4.3 To Shimmers of Unseen Bane from the Dreaming Dead (2d6+9)[*18*]
_(+10 Faith, +1 HS5, -1 Distance, -1 CCA Rep)_

Ruler for Round 10:
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Kythia

Ruler creation rolls - 7d4 drop the two lowest

(7d4)[*2*][*3*][*1*][*1*][*1*][*2*][*3*](13)

----------


## Gengy

*Finder's Favor* -- Builder's Union Celebration Event Game

Obtaining a Guide - (2d6+11)[*17*] [Dip]

Finders Seeking - (2d6+11)[*14*] (+ Guide Bonus!) [Econ]

...it's my game, so to keep it fair, I don't get to pick where my characters explore.  Other players can freely select where they look.  Therefore...  (1d5)[*5*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Obtain guide (2d6+10)[*20*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Check out the Exotic Goods and Exotic Bads
(2d6+11)[*19*] 8 Faith +3 for a top-shelf guide

----------


## Volthawk

Finder's Favour:

Obtaining a Guide (Dip-based): (2d6+6)[*13*]

Finder's Favour (Eco-based, in the Glass and Shiny Things section): (2d6+10)[*16*] (not including potential guide bonus)

----------


## TheDarkDM

Just rolling two of these for now in case something comes up.

Divine Nacres: (2d6+9)[*12*]

Khandeeps Merchant Support: (2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## Frostwander

Finder's Favor - Duarto Alverna 
Actioned Attendance (+1 all rolls)

Obtaining a Guide - Diplomacy 8, +1
(2d6+9)[*17*]

Finders Seeking - Economy 10, +1
Searching 'Breakable Bones'
(2d6+11)[*20*] + bonus from Guide (0-3)

----------


## bc56

*Finder's Favor*
Using Ktloso, so Intrigue is a 7, and action attendance provides +1. Economy is a 10.

Finding a guide (2d6+8)[*14*]
Finders Seeking (2d6+11)[*20*]

----------


## mystic1110

Brewing Trouble

(2d6)[*9*]+10dip

----------


## Minescratcher

Finder's Favor:

Obtaining a Guide: (2d6+6)[*11*] (Intrigue 5, +1 attendance)

Finder's Seeking (Sticks and Stones): (2d6+9)[*16*] (Faith 8, +1 attendance)

----------


## Potato_Priest

Finder's favor
Obtaining a guide (+1 mechanical attendance, +5 intrigue)
(2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Finder's favor (search): +6 faith, +2 guide, +1 mechanical attendance. 
(2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## Gengy

(2) sets of _Racing To the Goal_
[+#]  = Finders Seeking Bonus

*Exotic Goods and Exotic Bads*

GTZ (Mil 10) [+2] - (2d6+12)[*18*]
SKR (Mil 4) [+3] - (2d6+7)[*17*]
PGL (Mil 10) [+3] - (2d6+13)[*23*]

*Sticks and Stones*

SRK [Shark King] (Mil 9) [+2] - (2d6+11)[*15*]
OKI (Mil 3) [+2] - (2d6+5)[*9*]

*Spoiler: Tie Breakers*
Show

(Additional Rolls in the event of ties)
GTZ (2d6)[*9*]
SKR (2d6)[*7*]
PGL (2d6)[*7*]
SRK (2d6)[*5*]
OKI (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Minescratcher

PRS Rep 2 rolloff: (2d6+7)[*17*]

----------


## Lumaeus

PRS Roll Off (2d6+highestround8(faith)6) (2d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## Gengy

*Finder's Favor* -- Builder's Union Celebration Event Game

Finders Seeking - (2d6+13)[*21*] (+2 Guide Bonus!) [Econ]

...it's my game, so to keep it fair, I don't get to pick where my characters explore.  Other players can freely select where they look.  Therefore...  (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Frostwander

Finder's Favor - Duarto Alverna - round 2!
Actioned Attendance (+1 all rolls)
Obtained Guide (+2 bonus to Finder's Seeking)


Finders Seeking - Economy 10, +3
Searching 'Glue Barrels'
(2d6+13)[*24*]

----------


## Gengy

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocratic faction of 127 (Roll: (2d6+11)[*15*])
{10 Dip, PRS Rep 2 (+1)} - TN 12 - Can't Fail

----------


## TheDarkDM

Khandeeps Aristocratic Support: (2d6+8)[*16*]

Protected Stratera: (2d6+8)[*16*]

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy]Press marriage claim on region 13* 2d6 + 5 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige + 2 treasure vs TN 12
(2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Aerin

*1. Intrigue: Investigate across the southern briny border of region 179.* 
Route: Skip to 173 > 176 > 177 > 179 > south
Distance penalty: 8 effective regions -> -5 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+4)[*15*]

*2. Intrigue: Investigate north of region 114.*
Route: Skip to 111 > 114 > north
Distance penalty: 6 effective regions -> -3 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+6)[*17*]

*5. Economy: Impress merchants of 111 using Pure Berries to fulfill the Drugs requirement.*
Route: Skip to 111
Distance penalty: 3 effective regions -> -1 penalty
Rank 2 PRS: +1
Economy score: 6
TN: 12
(2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 9 Actions


Establish Confederation Claim - Region 103 (TN 12; Diplomacy 8, +1 Prestige)
(2d6+9)[*13*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 96 TP1 (Economy 10, -1 distance penalty)
(2d6+9)[*14*]

Invoke the Ancient Gods (TN 12; Faith 3, +3 Treasure)
(2d6+6)[*14*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 173 HS1, the Temple of Narcis (Faith 3)
(2d6+3)[*9*]

Designate General: Illdo Loura
(1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## mystic1110

Buyout - Inkfang 70.1 (2d6)[*3*]+7

----------


## Minescratcher

Finder's Seeking (Glue Barrels): (2d6+9)[*12*] (Faith 8, +1 attendance)

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Opu: Acquire Herrings from TP 3 region 56, getting a real source of food so I can promote Friendship with Scaly Friends Roll = 
10-0
(2d6)[*5*]+10

Opu: Buy Soothing Oil from 52 tp, to give to the Riftlings as a secure Luxury 2 Roll =
10-0
(2d6)[*6*]+10

Fai: Convert Holy Site 68 slot 1, promoting the glory of the hive cluster Roll = 
10-1 distance
(2d6)[*11*]+9

Fai: Convert Holy Site 69 slot 1 away from cult of the slitted queen Roll = 
10-1 distance
(2d6)[*4*]+9

Fai: Convert Holy Site 69 slot 3 away from descendants of the first one Roll = 
10-1 distance
(2d6)[*7*]+9

----------


## Lumaeus

Impress Clergy 56 (TN 12) (8faith=2d8+8) (2d8+8)[*19*]
Impress Clergy 55 (TN 12) (8faith=2d8+8) (2d8+8)[*20*]
Impress Clergy 57 (TN 12) (8faith=2d8+8) (2d8+8)[*17*]
Impress Clergy 67 (TN 14(unruly)) (8faith-2unruly=2d8+6) (2d8+6)[*12*]

----------


## bc56

Demonstrate discretion: (2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## Corona

[*]*[Intrigue]Investigate the purpose of the Eel Without End* 2d6 + 4 Intrigue vs TN ?
(2d6+4)[*10*]
[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway Clergy in region 6* 2d8 CI + 5 Diplomacy + 1 PRS vs TN 12
(2d8+6)[*15*]
[*]*[Intrigue]Investigate (Explore) the sea due north of region 6* 2d6 + 4 Intrigue + 1 treasure vs TN 12
(2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Grim ranger

[Diplomacy]: Mission - Explore region 64, crossing Glacial border from 77 to 64 with Mantle of Warmth, using Magma Forges to allow exploration of Depth 1. Additional +1 from DNA rank 1 bonus. (2d6+9)[*17*]

[Diplomacy]: Mission - Explore region South of 65. crossing Glacial border from 65 with Mantle of Warmth, using Magma Forges to allow exploration of Depth 1. Additional +1 from DNA rank 1 bonus. (2d6+9)[*15*]

[Faith]: Convert HS 2 in 65 (+2 from my own region, +1 from holy site bonus to conversions) (2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling for:
action 1: impress clergy in seatide. (2d6+9)[*12*]
action 2: impress clergy in glacier crag. (2d6+9)[*12*]
free action: seek aid on action 5, buyout trading post in bastion. (2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling for: 
action 5: buyout trading post 2 in bastion with assist and seek aid. (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## farothel

[1][military] build fortress
[2][diplomacy] cultural identity (convert HS to state religion 2d8) ('We follow the old way, our way')
[3][diplomacy] sway priests in region 4 (TN18, +1 prestige, +1 treasure) (1 treasure to use rank 3 DNA action to have 2d8) (2d8+12)[*23*]
[4][economy] buyout TP4.1 [roll]2d6+1O[/roll]
[5][economy] buyout TP12.2 (2d6+10)[*13*]

----------


## farothel

screwed up one code, so redo

[4][economy] buyout TP4.1 [roll0]

----------


## farothel

> screwed up one code, so redo
> 
> [4][economy] buyout TP4.1 (2d6+10)[*16*]


apparently that didn't work either for some reason I can't see, so second redo (I auto-succeed, just to know if someone else wants this)

(2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## farothel

And now for my new ruler
Diplomacy: (1d4+3)[*5*]
Military: (1d4+1)[*5*]
Economy: (1d4+3)[*6*]
Faith: (1d4+1)[*4*]
Intrigue: (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling for action 3, attempt to convert holy site 1 in danabae. (2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Gengy

Finder's Favor - _Race around the_ *Glue Barrels*

*COS* (2d6+8)[*12*]
*OKI* (2d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Talis

Buyout trade post (84, TP 1) Spending 2 Treasure
(2d6+8)[*15*]

Impress Merchants (59) +4 bonus
(2d8+10)[*16*]

Buyout Trade Post (69, TP 2) Spending 1 Treasure and supporting the roll with local merchants
(2d6+9)[*20*]

----------


## LapisCattis

KNH's Sway Aristocracy attempt (should have been in Round Opener, sorry)

(2d6+8)[*15*]

Chelonian Chora Contest (if this is wrong, blame Role):

The Middish Way: (2d6+8)[*15*]
The Cyphiri Way: (2d6+5)[*8*]
The Lux-Glossian Way: (2d6+2)[*10*]
Sakurado: (2d6+8)[*19*]
Devouring Tenets: (2d6+2)[*11*]
Afluente: (2d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## JBarca

Gain ABS Rep: (2d6+5)[*13*] (TN 10)
DIP 5

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Reaver Prediction for Polar

Rolling 1d21, corresponding to possible targets below.
51	Magma Falls
52	
55	Artetchhue 
56	Spawn Point
57	Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs
58	Coresite 
59	
60	The Dead Seas
65	
66	
67	The Cathedral of Movement
68	Sketi
69	Danabae
70	
71	Aelwyd Adferiad
74	Maurente
75	The Plains of Sarkenos
76	Bastion
77	Glacier Crag
78	The Dead Cities
79	Seatide

(1d21)[*20*]

----------


## Lady Serpentine

Rolling leader stats! 

(1d4)[*4*] 
(1d4)[*3*] 
(1d4)[*2*] 
(1d4)[*2*] 
(1d4)[*4*] 
(1d4)[*4*] 
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Confederation claim! (2d6+11)[*13*]

----------


## Torv

Banished Marchants provide (1d4)[*1*] treasure upon leaving R14 and reappears with (1d23)[*17*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d23)[*6*]!
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d23)[*12*]
The Mimic appears as (1d4)[*2*] with (1d23)[*10*] 

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight 

1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Forests of Astral Yearning, The 
6. Unity, The
7. Eternal Spring
8. Deep Blue
9. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
10. Shifting Ennead, The
11. Draigiau Residuum Gathering
12. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
13. Gravetenders, The
14. Seatide Confederacy, The
15. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
16. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
17. Cyphiri Union, The
18. Pfilghol
19. Costa Sereia
20. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
21. Gotezhar, The


22. Pojan Nomads, The
23. Black Pearls, The

>23. Eeeeeeel

----------


## Rolepgeek

SHK-SKR invasion of Region 130

SHK Distance losses: (2d2-2)[*0*] Units Lost
SKR Distance losses: (2d2-2)[*2*] Units Lost

----------


## Rolepgeek

LIT invasion of The Dunes of Revelations (Region 17)

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: (2d6+12)[*16*] attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs Tactical Doctrine (+7 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)
FAY: (2d6+3)[*10*], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
1 LIT unit vs 1 FAY Aristocracy unit; No Advantage; No Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+7)[*22*] (+2 to battle and +20% own casualties from the Radiant Blade)
FAY: (2d10+3)[*11*]

PGL invasion of Region 107
Native Commander score:  7

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
XXX: (2d6+9)[*13*] attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 own battle roll, +20% own casualties)
Natives: (2d6+7)[*13*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 own battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
3 PGL units vs 3 native units; 0% Advantage; No Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
PGL: (2d10+9)[*20*], extra +1/+2 if win or tie/win by 6 or more on Maneuvering
Natives: (2d10+4)[*24*]

SHK invasion of New Gloucester (Region 130)

SKR contingent lost en route

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SHK: (2d6+6)[*16*] attempting to use One Thousand Arms Tactical Doctrine (Must be attacking; -2 to Maneuvering roll, +4 to battle roll, and +20% enemy casualties. On battle victory, make three free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner*. If lose Maneuvering but win battle, make two free Sack attempts then return region control to previous owner*. Treat Footholds (ties) as battle victories but make one less Sack attempt.)
MTE: (2d6+2)[*11*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
7 SHK units vs 1 MTE unit; 600% Advantage for SHK; +13 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SHK-SKR: (2d10+18)[*26*] 
MTE: (2d10+2)[*8*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader Loss Rolls:

The Ever-Scintillating Goldfin: (1d20-4)[*-3*] (Golden Victory At All Costs, 0 LSD Units lost)
FAY Aristocratic Subcommander: (1d20-6)[*1*] (1 FAY Unit lost, army wiped)
Germinating Everlight: (1d20-14)[*-6*] (1 FAY Unit lost, army wiped, capital lost)
Gtsit: (1d20-3)[*1*] (2 PGL Units lost, Kela Ein Kamohu Maneuvering Tie)
Archjusticiar Rodwulf: (1d20-2)[*6*] (2 Native Units lost)
SKR Subcommander: (1d20-7)[*-5*] (2 Distance Losses, Army Wiped)
Gwasgymarchog: (1d20)[*8*] (0 SHK Units lost)
Eleazer McTavish: (1d20-14)[*-8*] (1 MTE Unit lost, armied wiped, capital lost)

----------


## Rolepgeek

SHK Sack attempts:

Target 1: 1-3 Holy Sites, 4-6 Trading Posts (1d6)[*5*]
Target 2: 1-3 Holy Sites, 4-6 Trading Posts (1d6)[*1*]
Target 3: 1-3 Holy Sites, 4-6 Trading Posts (1d6)[*1*]
Extra in case of duplicates: 1-3 Holy Sites, 4-6 Trading Posts (1d6)[*2*]

Target 1: (2d6+9)[*14*]
Target 2: (2d6+9)[*17*]
Target 3: (2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

COS Sack Resistance Roll: (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel Without End:

Coercions:
_24 Target:_ (1d2)[*1*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*16*]
_22 Target:_ (1d2)[*2*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*15*]
_20 Target:_ (1d2)[*1*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*18*]

Conversions:
Region 20: Only 2 Holy Sites, both get targeted
Holy Site 1: (2d6+7)[*14*]
Holy Site 2: (2d6+7)[*12*]

What Religion?
1-6: Shimmers of Unseen Bane
7-12: Crimson Chant Heresy
13-16: Dreaming Dead
17-18: Uplift Reverence
19-20: Astra
21-22: Echoes of Beyond
23: Path of Wisdom
24: Self-Religious Movement
25-28: Cult of The Endless
29-32: Storm Swallowers
33-40: Heresy of [roll again without this option]

Holy Site 1: (1d40)[*22*]
Holy Site 2: (1d40)[*40*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Holy Site 2: Heresy of? (1d32)[*16*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*14*]

(2d6+9)[*19*]
(2d6+13)[*19*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Artifacts of Lost Leaders: 1 - retained, 2 - captured, 3 - lost
Kela Ein Kamohu: (1d3)[*3*]
The Radiant Blade: (1d3)[*3*]
The War Palanquin of the Anointed Dead: (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

Don't: (2d6)[*8*]
Even: (2d6)[*7*]
Worry: (2d6)[*9*]
About**: (2d6)[*11*]
A: (2d6)[*5*]
Thing: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+6)[*17*]

blaaaaaaaa

----------


## Lleban

Leader Honorebb Qualodias IV

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Aerin

New leader. (non-dynastic)

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Volthawk

Sway Clergy in 124 (Faith 7 + 1 Religion + 1 Prestige): (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Gengy

*New Ruler*, Round 11 (yes, I said eleven, not ten)
[Dynastic, +2 Dip, +2 Mil, +2 Econ]

_Mira'din, Tsunami's Wake_
D: (1d4+2)[*5*]
M: (1d4+2)[*4*]
E: (1d4+2)[*3*]
F: (1d4)[*4*]
I: (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Potato_Priest

Impress Clergy in region 4
Cannot succeed against HEX

Convert 29.2 to dreaming dead
(2d6+9)[*14*]
Convert 2.3 to dreaming dead
(2d6+9)[*12*]

Resist conversions in region 4
HC 1 (2d6+9)[*20*]
HC 2 (2d6+9)[*21*]
HC 3 (2d6+9)[*21*]

----------


## Lady Serpentine

Raise General (Yura Darkwater): (1d4+6)[*8*] 
Impress Aristocracy in Region 123 (Mil 5, Reaved): (2d6+5)[*12*] 
Establish Confederation Claim on Region 123 (Diplomacy 3, 1 region controlled, no existing Confederation claims): (2d6+3)[*10*] 
Sway Aristocracy in Region 140 (Diplomacy 3, adjacent): (2d6+3)[*14*] 
Investigate Southwest of Region 142 (Intrigue 4): (2d6+4)[*14*] 
Investigate Northeast of Region 142 (Intrigue 4): (2d6+4)[*12*] 
Buyout TP3 of Native Gold in Cyph-Arel (Region 122), with Cyphiri assistance (Economy 5, Assistance +2): (2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+6)[*11*]

baaaaaaaaa

----------


## Volthawk

Seek Aid for the LUX Colonisation of 187: (2d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## Lady Serpentine

Having misread the claim rules, that wasn't a legal action. 

Raise Reputation with the Divine Nacres from 0 to 1 (Diplomacy 3): (2d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Reaver Prediction for Polar

Rolling 1d21, corresponding to possible targets below.
51 Magma Falls
52
55 Artetchhue
56 Spawn Point
57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs
58 Coresite
59
60 The Dead Seas
65
66
67 The Cathedral of Movement
68 Sketi
69 Danabae
70
71 Aelwyd Adferiad
74 Maurente
75 The Plains of Sarkenos
76 Bastion
77 Glacier Crag
78 The Dead Cities
79 Seatide

(1d21)[*18*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Not sure what my other actions are, but this one's always getting 100% rolled.

Black Noise (7 Spy) Nonaction Report on the Rustplague descending upon Magma Falls, spending 3 treasure.
(2d6)[*3*]+10

----------


## Kythia

Clerical Support in Unit 10, roll is 2d6 + 1, TN 18.  Not actually bothered rolling, making this post purely for logging purposes

----------


## Kythia

Exploration north of 10 2d6+2 TN 12

(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## farothel

[1][military] recruit general (1d4+6)[*10*]
[2][diplomacy] press claim on region 4 (+1 treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) (2d6+7)[*14*]
[3][faith] convert HS 29.2 (+1 treasure, TN12) (2d8) (2d8+5)[*13*]
[4][diplomacy] press claim on region 29 (+1 treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) (2d6+7)[*15*]
[5][faith] convert HS 3.2 (+2 assist, +1 treasure, TN12) (2d8)  (2d8+7)[*18*]

----------


## Corona

[Economy]Explore the eastern wastes (east of 13) using the Losinka Alaku[/B] 2d6 + 5 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12

[roll]2d6 + 7[/roll]

----------


## Corona

> [Economy]Explore the eastern wastes (east of 13) using the Losinka Alaku[/B] 2d6 + 5 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12


Retrying:

(2d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## Gengy

*[Economy]* Colonize 137 [TN 12] (Roll: (2d6+10)[*16*])
(Econ 10)

*[Economy]* Colonize 174 [TN 12] (Roll: (2d6+6)[*13*])
(Econ 10, 7 distance losses [-4])

----------


## Minescratcher

Seek Aid for LUX colonization of 187: (2d6+10)[*21*] vs TN 10 (auto-pass)

Establish a marriage claim on 116: (2d6+5)[*11*] vs TN 12 (Dip 4, +1 PRS rep)

Establish a marriage claim on 118: (2d6+5)[*9*] vs TN 12 (Dip 4, +1 PRS rep)

----------


## Aerin

*2. Intrigue: Investigate west of region 174.*
Route: Skip to 173 > 174 > west
Distance penalty: 6 effective regions = -3 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 7
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+7)[*21*]

*3. Intrigue: Investigate northeast of the Tideswept Shelf (111).*
Route: Skip to 111 > northeast
Distance penalty: 5 effective regions = -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 7
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+8)[*20*]

*4. Economy: Buyout 113 TP 2 (Phosphorite) with support from the local Black Pearls (OKI).*
Route: 135 > 136 > 128 > 113
Distance penalty: 3 effective regions = -1 penalty
Supported (OKI): +2
Economy score: 7
TN: 12
(2d6+8)[*16*]

*5. Economy: Colonize region 187.*
Route: Skip to 173 > 176 > 177 > 179 > 187
Distance penalty: 8 effective regions = -5 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Investigated this region last round: +1
Treasure: +1
Seek aid from OKI: +1
Economy score: 7
TN: 12
(2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

seek aid for kar nath's colonization of region 64
(2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Aerin

1. Intrigue: Investigate east of region 94.
Route: 135 > 101 > 99 > 97 > 96 > 94
Distance penalty: 9 effective regions = -7 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 7
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+3)[*12*]

----------


## Kythia

Oppress Clerical Support in Region 10 - 2d6+4 TN 14
(2d6)[*9*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Role is dumb and didn't roll for Marketplace of Ideals in Round 7

The Middish Way: (2d6+5)[*10*]
The Cyphiri Way: (2d6+5)[*13*]
The Lux-Glossian Way: (2d6+2)[*7*]
Sakurado: (2d6+7)[*11*]
Devouring Tenets: (2d6+2)[*9*]
Afluente: (2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## mystic1110

Confederacy  COP 1  [roll]2d6/[/roll]+10dip+1PRS Bonus Rank 1 +1Mare+4temp regional bonus
Confederacy  COP 2  [roll]2d6/[/roll]+10dip+1PRS Bonus Rank 1 +1Mare+4temp regional bonus
Ghost in the Piscine  [roll]2d6/[/roll]+10dip+2temp regional bonus
Buyout  Inkworm + (2d6)[*11*]+9Econ
Defense related to viral Quarantine  (2d6)[*8*]+10dip+2temp regional bonus+1PRS Bonus Rank 2

----------


## mystic1110

Confederacy  COP 1  (2d6)[*5*]+10dip+1PRS Bonus Rank 1 +1Mare+4temp regional bonus
Confederacy  COP 2  (2d6)[*10*]+10dip+1PRS Bonus Rank 1 +1Mare+4temp regional bonus
Ghost in the Piscine  (2d6)[*6*]+10dip+2temp regional bonus

----------


## bc56

Demonstrate discretion: (2d6+5)[*15*]
Mission west (2d6+4)[*14*]
Sway merchants in 107 (2d6+4)[*11*]
Confederate claim 104 (2d6+5)[*14*]
Investigate Kela (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## JBarca

Seek Aid: (2d6+1)[*13*]

Sack: (2d6+7)[*13*]
5 MIL, +1 Kelpie, +1 Treasure
Potential +1 from Seek Aid (see above)

----------


## JBarca

General Tulticius: (1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Impress 67 Clerics (2d8+10faith) (TN 12) (2d8+10)[*19*]
Impress 68 Clerics (2d8+10faith) (TN 12) (2d8+10)[*16*]
Convert 74 Holy Site 3 (2d6+10faith) (TN 12) (2d6+10)[*20*]

----------


## Lumaeus

New Ruler: The Youngest, Fourth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: (1d4+1)[*4*]
Military: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Economy: (1d4+1)[*2*]
Faith: (1d4+5)[*7*]
Intrigue: (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Talis

[Economy] Impress Merchants (65)
(2d8+8)[*15*]

[Economy]Buyout Trade Post (187, TP1)(Spending 1 Treasure. +1 from City)
(2d6+10)[*20*]

[Economy]Impress Merchants: Aelwyd Adferiad(71)(Supplying Edible Algae)
(2d8+8)[*19*]

[Economy]Buyout TP (80, TP1)
(2d8+8)[*12*]

[Economy] Expedition across the wastes west of 80
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## mystic1110

Colonize 187 (2d6)[*8*]+9Econ+1DNA Bonus Rank 1-1 Distance Penalty (4 Regions away)

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 10 Actions

Sway Aristocrat Support - Region 103 (TN 12 - Claim; Diplomacy 9)
(2d6+9)[*14*]

Raise Reputation with Abyssal Stewards - From 2 -> 3 (TN 14; Diplomacy 9)
(2d6+9)[*15*]

Impress Merchants - Region 128 (using Whispering Eggs for DI) (TN 12; Economy 10)
(2d6+10)[*20*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 137 HS2, the unknown temple (TN 12; Faith 4)
(2d6+4)[*10*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 173 HS1, the Temple of Narcis (TN 12; Faith 4)
(2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Nondynastically turning over ruler, Harvesting Violet as per my recycling initiative. Staying down at -3 ABS Rep as per discord informing.


(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

(Applied to whichever stats I please, drop 2, add 2 +1s after as I please)

----------


## TheDarkDM

Sway Clerical Support: (2d6+10)[*17*]

Buy Out TP 1 of Hardplate Fungus in Rumah Leluhur (Region 27): (2d6+8)[*13*]

Buy Out TP 1 of Aragonite in the Khandeeps (Region 25): (2d6+8)[*13*]

----------


## Grim ranger

*[Economy]:* Colonize region 64 (+1 bonus from Seek Aid of GRV, +1 bonus from Treasure, +1 bonus from Rank 1 of DNA) (2d6+13)[*23*]

*[Diplomacy]:* Establish Intermarriage Claim to Region 63 with Prince Nedir (+1 from Rank 1 of PRS) (2d6+10)[*20*]

*[Faith]:* Convert Holy Site 2 in Region 63 (+1 from Withering Everlight, +1 from Size Bonus 1 of The Blossoming Sequence) (2d6+6)[*11*]

Raise Divine Nacres reputation from 1 to 2 by using a favor (+2 from using favor instead of action) (2d6+11)[*20*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Faith action investigation, as per Mammos divine quest to Find The Shiny Thing, using treasure from investigation

Faith 5, +3 treasure, +1 investigation roll for spending treasure in merchant support area, might be forgetting a bonus
(2d6)[*9*]+9

TN 14, or more?

----------


## Feathersnow

Convert holy site 120.1 
(2d6+8)[*15*]

Aid on Confederation claim 
(2d6+8)[*20*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Confederation claim on 117
(1 wealth spent)
(2d6+13)[*15*]

----------


## Feathersnow

> Confederation claim on 117
> (1 wealth spent)
> [roll0]


+13 was base 10, plus 2 for aid plus 2 for aid.  I forgot the +1  one I apparently have for PRS. Which is enough to push me into a success!

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eco: Purchase open TP 3 of Piezo Crystals in 67
(2d6)[*8*]+6

Eco: Acquire more Herrings TP in 56 open TP 2
(2d6)[*9*]+6

----------


## Feathersnow

Clös mil score 
(1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## Lleban

Economy Buyout tp 1 region 78 (2d6+5)[*17*]

Economy Buyout tp 2 region 78 (2d6+5)[*13*]


Economy Buyout tp 2 region 67 (2d6+5)[*11*]


Economy Buyout tp 2 region 59 (2d6+5)[*11*]

Economy Impress Merchants region 63 (2d6+5)[*10*]

Intrigue Hire Spy Master (1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## Torv

Banished Marchants provide (1d4)[*2*] treasure upon leaving The Cyphiri Union and reappears with (1d23)[*19*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d23)[*11*]!
The Mare appears with (1d23)[*9*]!
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d23)[*1*]
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d23)[*23*]
The scintillating Twin appears with (1d23)[*23*]
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*2*] with (1d23)[*6*] 

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin


1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Unity, The
6. Magaramach, The
7. Eternal Spring
8. Deep Blue
9. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
10. Shifting Ennead, The
11. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
12. Gravetenders, The
13. Seatide Confederacy, The
14. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
15. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
16. Cyphiri Union, The
17. Pfilghol
18. Costa Sereia
19. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
20. Gotezhar, The
21. Cryptocilidium, The
22. Greenwater Clans, The 

23. Draigiau Residuum Gathering

----------


## Torv

Undermine (1d3)[*1*] support at (2d6+8)[*19*] in R71

1. Aristocratic
2. Clerical
3. Mercantile

----------


## Rolepgeek

CCA Resisting Sack attempt: (2d6+5)[*10*]
DNA Exploration attempt: (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LOL invasion of Region 14
Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LOL (General Zabkrew): (2d6+10)[*15*] attempting to use Graceful Show of Force Tactical Doctrine (+1 to tactical maneuvering, -20% enemy casualties, -20% own casualties, +12 to enemy leader loss roll, +2 to own leader loss roll, and LOL may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in Region 14)
AOK (Master Juma): (2d6+9)[*19*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
3 LOL units vs 2 AOK units; Advantage for LOL; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LOL: (2d10+5)[*9*] 
AOK: (2d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader loss rolls:

General Zabkrew: (1d20-1)[*13*] (1 LOL unit lost)
Master Juma: (1d20-1)[*11*] (1 AOK unit lost)

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+14)[*18*]
(2d6+13)[*18*]

(2d6+10)[*18*]
(2d6+9)[*15*]

(2d6+8)[*10*]

(2d6+7)[*16*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel Without End:

Coercions:
_19 Target:_ (1d2)[*2*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*12*]
_18 Target:_ (1d2)[*1*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*15*]
_7 Target:_ (1d3)[*2*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*16*]

Conversions:
Region 19: Which Holy Site _isn't_ targeted? (1d3)[*2*]
Holy Site 1: (2d6+7)[*14*]
Holy Site 2: (2d6+7)[*13*]

What Religion?
1-6: Shimmers of Unseen Bane
7-12: Crimson Chant Heresy
13-16: Dreaming Dead
17-18: Uplift Reverence
19-20: Astra
21-22: Echoes of Beyond
23: Path of Wisdom
24: Self-Religious Movement
25-28: Cult of The Endless
29-32: Storm Swallowers
33-40: Heresy of [roll again without this option]

Holy Site 1: (1d40)[*34*]
Holy Site 2: (1d40)[*38*][/QUOTE]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Heresy rolls

(1d32)[*17*]
(1d32)[*10*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

HEX resistance roll vs. EEL: (2d6+6)[*13*]
LSD resistance roll vs. EEL: (2d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Revealed Commander scores

170: (1d6+4)[*5*]
115: (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

HEX v. SEN roll-off for Rep3 w/ABS:

HEX: (2d6+5)[*14*]
SEN: (2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Silent_Interim

58 aristocracy ???: (2d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Seek Aid for establishing a marriage claim on 116: [roll]2d6+10[roll] vs TN 10 (auto-success)

Seek Aid for establishing a marriage claim on 118: [roll]2d6+10[roll] vs TN 10 (auto-success)

Establish a marriage claim on 116: (2d6+7)[*16*] vs TN 12 (Dip 5, +1 PRS rep, +1 Seek Aid)

Establish a marriage claim on 118: (2d6+7)[*15*] vs TN 12 (Dip 5, +1 PRS rep, +1 Seek Aid)

----------


## Minescratcher

Apparently, they could fail. Let's do this correctly:

Seek Aid for establishing a marriage claim on 116: (2d6+10)[*15*] vs TN 10 (auto-success)

Seek Aid for establishing a marriage claim on 118: (2d6+10)[*22*] vs TN 10 (auto-success)

----------


## Kythia

Attempt to oppress clerical support in region 10.  2d6+7(Mil) TN 14
(2d6)[*7*]

Attempt to explore north of region 10.  2d6 + 3 (Econ) + 1 Mimic/Mare TN 12
(2d6)[*7*]

General's military score d4+6
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## MappyPK

Rolling for stats for Tuatahi, starting leader of Splendid Miru Miru:

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## mystic1110

Press Claim 59 (2d6)[*7*]+10 Dip+1PSR Bonus+4 Regional Bonus
Defense related to viral Quarantine  (2d6)[*8*]+10dip+2temp regional bonus+1PRS Bonus Rank 2

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Reaver Prediction for Polar

Rolling 1d24, corresponding to possible targets below.
51 Magma Falls
52
55 Artetchhue
56 Spawn Point
57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs
58 Coresite
59
60 The Dead Seas
63
65
66
67 The Cathedral of Movement
68 Sketi
69 Danabae
70
71 Aelwyd Adferiad
74 Maurente
75 The Plains of Sarkenos
76 Bastion
77 Glacier Crag
78 The Dead Cities
79 Seatide
84
91

(1d24)[*11*]

----------


## Torv

Explore south of R17 (2d6+7)[*13*]
_(+6 Eco, +1 Treasure)_

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Merchants of 140 (Economy 10 + 1 Religion + 1 Prestige): (2d6+12)[*16*]

Establish Confederation Claim on 124 (Diplomacy 7 + 1 Prestige + 2 Treasure): (2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Confederation claim on 117

DC 16
10 (base)
+2 (1 other Confederated region)
+4 (two owned regions)

Bonus (+13)
+1 PRS rank 1+
+1 for wealth spent
+1 for seek aid (no roll needed, no critical possible)
+10 (base Diplomacy score)


Required roll: 3 on 2d6
Odds of success: 35/36 (97.2...%)


(2d6+13)[*21*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

CYP roll-off with HEX and SEN (oops): (2d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

PRS Rank 4 roll-off:

GTZ: (Diplomacy) (2d6+10)[*18*]
GRV: (Faith) (2d6+10)[*16*]
LOL: (Diplomacy) (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

[1][intrigue] recruit spy: Intrigue score: (1d4+5)[*6*]
[2][economy] create special ship
[3][diplomacy] merchants in region 8 (+1 treasure, TN12 as I have the desired import) (2d6+7)[*11*]
[4][economy] buyout TP29.1 (Spinecrab) (+2 assist, +1 treasure, TN12) (2d6+9)[*16*]
[5][diplomacy] diplomatic mission SW of region 29 (+1 treasure, +1 DNA, TN12) (the border of 29 that's only toxic and not a wastes too) (2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## Corona

(1d2)[*1*]
Which unit was destroyed in the 1st invasion of Kaarme?
1. Republican Guard, 
2. 1st Selachian Battalion

----------


## Corona

[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 5, buy out Waveweed Root TP 5.1*
Sway: 2d8 + 6 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12 (open, own TP in region 6)
(2d8+7)[*19*]
Buyout: 2d6 + 7 Eco - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d6+7)[*14*]
[*]*[Economy]Explore the eastern wastes (east of 13) using the Losinka Alaku* 2d6 + 7 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d6+9)[*17*]
[*]*[Economy]Buyout Blood Pearls TP 26.1* 2d6 + 7 Eco - 0 distance (1 negated by Tairlav Palace) vs TN 12
(2d6+7)[*16*]
[*]*[Diplomacy]Raise rep with ABS 1>2* 2d6 + 6 Dip + 2 Prestige vs TN 12
(2d6+8)[*16*]

----------


## Frostwander

Courting the Fish - Karlota Peixoto & Carlton Carrington (Diplomacy 10, PRS 2)
(2d6+12)[*18*]

----------


## Volthawk

Courting the Fish (+7 Diplomacy +1 Attendance + 2 Prestige)

King Carlton Carrington of Dupiopólisol: (2d6+10)[*12*]

King Fafali of Ke Yi Ade: (2d6+10)[*15*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia Actions - Round 11


Press Confederation Claim - Region 103 (TN 12; Diplomacy 10, PRS(1) +1)
(2d6+11)[*18*]

Sway Merchants - Region 65, using Cobalt Dye to satisfy desired import (TN 12/Contested; Diplomacy 10, Distance Penalty -1, PRS(2) +1)
(2d6+10)[*16*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 63 TP1: Sheerspun Fabric (TN 12; Economy 10, Distance Penalty -7)
(2d6+3)[*7*]

Relocate the Adventuring Scholars out of the path of the Trawlers (TN unknown; Economy 10)
(2d6+10)[*21*]

----------


## Volthawk

Convert HS1 of 139 (B'kini Bottom): (2d6+8)[*15*]
Convert HS2 of 139 (B'kini Bottom): (2d6+8)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Merchants of 139 (Economy 10 + 1 faith + 1 prestige): (2d6+12)[*22*]

----------


## bc56

Bottomless Trial (2d6+10)[*19*]
Impress Reaved Aristocracy 104 (2d6+10)[*16*]
Cleanse 105 (2d6+11)[*17*]
Secret (2d6+8)[*16*]
Recover KEK (2d6+6)[*18*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Censer to aid the capture of 66 TN 12 (2d6+7)[*15*]

----------


## JBarca

Courtship 1; Tulticius tries for the hand fin of Tomelã King Fafali of Ke Yi Ade: (2d6+10)[*16*]
Courtship 2; Basimone tries for the fin of Middish King Carlton Carrington of Dupiopólisol: (2d6+10)[*18*]

DIP 6, PRS 2, Mechanical Attendance +1, Treasure +1

----------


## Lumaeus

Seek aid on press claim (2d6+7)[*16*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Press Claim 66: TN 12 (2d6+dip4+1mare+1 Seek Aid +1PRS) (2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## Frostwander

New Leader - Duarto Alverna

Diplomacy - (1d4)[*3*] +2 +1
Military - (1d4)[*4*] +1
Economy - (1d4)[*2*] +2
Faith - (1d4)[*2*] +1
Intrigue - (1d4)[*4*] +2

----------


## Grim ranger

[Diplomacy]: Sway Aristocracy of region 75 (+1 from PRS rank 2) (2d6+11)[*21*]

[Military]: Impress Aristocracy of region 64 (+1 from PRS rank 2) (2d6+11)[*16*]

----------


## Aerin

*Courting the Fish* - Oliver's Ball non-action event attendance
King Carlton Carrington: (2d6)[*9*] +2 (DIP) +3 (PRS)

----------


## Talis

Roll to oppose COS Impress in region 65:
(2d6+2)[*13*]

Judge Azure Gleam stats:
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Aerin

*1. Intrigue: Investigate the toxic waters east of region 91.*
Using Brinerays (TP 111.1) to power Filtration Grafts
Route: 135 > 101 > 99 > 97 > 96 > 94 > 91 > east
Distance penalty: more than 9 effective regions = -7 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Treasure spent: +1
City bonus (region 135): +1
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+4)[*17*]

*2. Intrigue: Investigate the brackish waters west of region 170.*
Using Anoxic Adaptation (no resource requirement)
Route: Skip to 173 > 174 > 170 > west
Distance penalty: 7 effective regions = -4 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+5)[*15*]

*3. Economy: Send an expedition south of W35 in the Crimson Moonlight.*
Route: 135 > W35 > south
Distance penalty: 0 effective regions = 0 penalty 
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Economy score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+6)[*17*]

*Change ruler non-dynastically.*
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Lady Serpentine

Investigate southeast of Region 141 (Intrigue +5, Specialized Ship, no distance penalties): (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Faith]: Impress Clergy of Region 64 (+1 from faith, +1 from PRS rank 2) (2d6+6)[*9*]

----------


## farothel

[1][Faith] convert HS 4.1 (assist +2, +1 treasure, 2d8, TN12) (2d8)[*14*] +8
[2][Faith] convert HS 4.2 (assist +2, +1 treasure, 2d8, TN12) (2d8)[*9*] +8

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 3: raise rep with chora. stat becomes 4 becaues wonder of the world, +2 because prs reputation raising bonuses. (2d6+6)[*9*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 5, sersi the pale becomes a general, military score of: (1d4+6)[*10*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Buy Rimestone TP 2 in 77 from KNH with 7 Eco, +2 support, +2 treasure, -1 distance penalty.

(2d6)[*7*]+10

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Plastic Flower Allocation~

Trade Routes
1. RFT

(1d1)[*1*]
(1d1)[*1*]
(1d1)[*1*]

(I am taking the sane interpretation that, should a country be rolled more than once, they do not receive multiple treasure, instead the options are re-rolled with "winning" countries removed from the rolling pool. A process which repeats until there are no more valid countries or no more treasure to allocate.)

----------


## Audworld

Rolling starting ruler stats for Counselor R. Blacktide of Kenaqua.

(1d4)[*4*] 
(1d4)[*1*] 
(1d4)[*4*] 
(1d4)[*4*] 
(1d4)[*2*] 
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Buy Out TP 2 Carcinized Architects: (2d6+9)[*14*]

Buy Out TP 3 of Granite Slabs: (2d6+9)[*14*]

Investigate Eel Without End: (2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Talis

[Economy] Impress Merchants (187)
(2d8+10)[*18*]

[Economy] Impress Merchants (70)
(2d8+10)[*19*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Spiritual Cleansing of [Region 96], using the Regalis Arbor from 114: (2d6+7)[*12*] vs TN 12 (10 Faith, -3 distance)

----------


## Lleban

Economy colonize 81 (2d6+9)[*14*]

Economy Buyout tp 1 region 67  (2d6+9)[*19*]


Economy Buyout tp 2 region 59  (2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Tychris1

Buyout TP 1 R17: (2d6+6)[*10*]
Buyout TP 3 R26: (2d6+6)[*13*]
Buyout TP 2 R20: (2d6+6)[*16*]
Buyout TP 2 R28: (2d6+6)[*16*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Secret: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Torv

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*3*] treasure upon leaving The Lux-Glossian Shades and reappears with (1d22)[*22*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d22)[*3*]!
The Mare appears with The Bare Trap?
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d22)[*2*]
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*1*] with (1d22)[*11*]

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin


1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Unity, The
6. Magaramach, The
7. Eternal Spring
8. Deep Blue
9. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
10. Shifting Ennead, The
11. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
12. Gravetenders, The
13. Seatide Confederacy, The
14. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
15. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
16. Cyphiri Union, The
17. Pfilghol
18. Costa Sereia
19. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
20. Gotezhar, The
21. Cryptocilidium, The
22. Greenwater Clans, The

----------


## Gold Leaf

Starting rolls for Sederich VI, Rex of Takonoryoikan.

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Gold Leaf

^ Ignore that last post. I didn't know you had to wait until approval to roll.

----------


## Rolepgeek

DNA exploration attempt #1: (2d6+9)[*19*] - 3 Distance Penalties

DNA exploration attempt #2: (2d6+9)[*17*] - 4 Distance Penalties

----------


## Rolepgeek

ABS Sack Attempt #1: (2d6+9)[*16*] -3 Distance penalty +2 favor debt
ABS Sack Attempt #1: (2d6+9)[*18*] -3 Distance penalty +2 favor debt

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*12*]


sdaf;lkjsdfasldfa'sd;lkf

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+10)[*17*]

whaaaaaaaa

----------


## LapisCattis

(1d8+2)[*8*]

(2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+10)[*22*]

[roll]2d6+5-2[/roll]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+10)[*16*]
(2d6+2)[*11*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LOL invasion of Kaarme (14)
Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LOL: (2d6+10)[*14*] attempting to use Graceful Show of Force Tactical Doctrine (+1 to tactical maneuvering; -20% enemy casualties; -20% own casualties; +12 to enemy leader loss roll; +2 to own leader loss roll; may make a Sway attempt against a randomly determined support in the battlefield region)
AOK: (2d6+9)[*14*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
3 AOK units vs 1 AOK unit; 200% Advantage for AOK; +5 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
AOK: (2d10+11)[*15*]
Natives: (2d10+3)[*16*]

SKR invasion of Region 120
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*7*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SKR: (2d6+7)[*15*] attempting to use Witness of the Great Commission Tactical Doctrine (On victory, free conversion attempt in region. +4 to battle, -40% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties.)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
5 SKR units vs 2 native units; 150% Advantage for SKR; +4 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SKR: (2d10+8)[*22*]
Natives: (2d10)[*2*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

GWC invasion of Region 123
No defending units - automatic victory.

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader loss rolls:

Zabkrew: Graceful Show of Force: No chance of loss
Master Juma: Graceful Show of Force: No chance of loss
Cloos: 1 SKR unit lost, (1d20-1)[*3*]
120 Native Commander: Army Wiped, capital lost, 2 units lost: (1d20-15)[*4*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Which faction, ACM: (1d3)[*1*]

LOL Sway attempt: (2d6+8)[*14*]

AOK possible resist roll: (2d6+3)[*11*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

SKR free conversion attempt: (2d6+9)[*16*] (targeting first open HS if any, otherwise just first non Sakurado HS)


forgot LOL had a CI for Swaying: (2d8+8)[*19*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Prodigious Spite: (2d6+12)[*17*] vs TN 18
Prodigious Spite pt 2: (2d6+12)[*22*] vs TN 18

----------


## Rolepgeek

Dreaming Dead resistance rolls (Faith 9 + Holy Order) in region 4

HS 1: (2d6+13)[*23*]
HS 2: (2d6+13)[*16*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

DNA Coercion attempt for 173: (2d6+9)[*14*] -5 Distance Penalty

----------


## Rolepgeek

Sorry, -2 distance penalty.

----------


## Volthawk

As usual, rolling the thing I'm always doing first:

Prospect in W35 (Economy 10 + 2 Artefact + 1 DNA Rep + 1 Treasure): (2d6+14)[*21*]

----------


## mystic1110

*Shark People have one action and such action is chosen at random from the following list (rolling a 1d4): 1. Attack, 2. Raise Unit, 3. Sack, 4. Move*

(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Volthawk

Convert HS1 of 124 (+8 Faith + 2 Support): (2d6+10)[*12*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel Without End:

Coercions:
_6 Target:_ (1d3)[*1*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*16*]
_2 Target:_ (1d3)[*2*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*17*]
_7 Target:_ (1d2)[*1*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*10*]

Conversions:
Region 7: Which Holy Site _isn't_ targeted? (1d3)[*1*]
Holy Site 1: (2d6+7)[*14*]
Holy Site 2: (2d6+7)[*13*]

What Religion?
1-6: Shimmers of Unseen Bane
7-12: Crimson Chant Heresy
13-16: Dreaming Dead
17-18: Uplift Reverence
19-20: Astra
21-22: Echoes of Beyond
23: Path of Wisdom
24: Self-Religious Movement
25-28: Cult of The Endless
29-32: Storm Swallowers
33-40: Heresy of [roll again without this option]

Holy Site 1: (1d40)[*7*]
Holy Site 2: (1d40)[*34*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Previous options table should have just said Crimson Chant, not Crimson Chant Heresy, but it always makes a Heresy if it rolls the same option as the current religion in the holy Site anyway.

(1d32)[*7*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

HEX resistance roll against EEL Coercion: (2d6+7)[*11*]
LIT coercion resistance roll cannot succeed
EEL fails last Coercion attempt roll

----------


## mystic1110

Raise Rep  (2d6)[*10*]+10dip+1treasure
Defense related to viral Quarantine  (2d6)[*4*]+10dip+2temp regional bonus+1PRS Bonus Rank 2
Sway  (2d6)[*4*]+10dip+1PRS Bonus Rank 2

----------


## Rolepgeek

Org Reputation Roll-offs:

PRS Reputation Rank 3: two lowest rolls go down to Rank 2
LOL: Economy 7 - (2d6+7)[*11*]
LUX: Intrigue 6 - (2d6+6)[*15*]
OKI: Faith 10 - (2d6+10)[*21*]
STC: Economy 10 - (2d6+10)[*19*]

PRS Reputation Rank 2: ESP & DPB reduced to Rank 1; FAY disappears

ABS Reputation Rank 3: lowest roll goes down to Rank 2
SEN: (2d6+6)[*12*]
KNH: (2d6+10)[*17*]
HEX: (2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Volthawk

Sway Aristocracy of 124 (Diplomacy 8 + 1 Prestige): (2d6+9)[*20*]

----------


## JBarca

Sack TP 68.2: (2d6+8)[*17*]
6 MIL, Aristo Support


Investigate Titans: (2d6+4)[*14*]
2 INT, 2 DNA

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Convert Holy Site 1 of 49
7 Faith
(2d6)[*6*]+7

Convert Holy Site 2 of 49
7 Faith
(2d6)[*8*]+7


Purchase TP 2 of 49 (Ivory Legionnaires)
8 Eco
(2d6)[*8*]+8


Buyout TP 1 of 69 (Edible Algae)
8 Eco
(2d6)[*5*]+8

Buyout TP 2 of 66 (Pelagic Graftsmer)
8 Eco +2 Support
(2d6)[*4*]+10

S.Ship Exploration of Wastes Northwest of 51
8 Eco +3 Treasure +1 DNA Rep
(2d6)[*8*]+12

Autosucceed exploration, on a 6 hit the TN 18 for auto Prospect for 2 TPs. On a 8 hit the TN 20

----------


## Lumaeus

Convert 74 HS1 (2d6+10faith) (2d6+10)[*18*]
Convert 74 HS2 (2d6+10faith) (2d6+10)[*18*]
Convert 187 HS1 (2d6+10faith-2distance+1treasure) (2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## Lumaeus

The Youngest, Fifth Chosen of the Mother of the New Era
Diplomacy: (1d4+1)[*2*]
Military: (1d4)[*3*]
Economy: (1d4)[*4*]
Faith: (1d4+6)[*10*]
Intrigue: (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## MappyPK

*Grand Miru Miru Round 12*

Exploration Rolls
Northeast of Region 153: (2d6+5)[*12*]
Northwest of Region 153: (2d6+5)[*15*]
North of Region 153: (2d6+5)[*14*]

Buyout Rolls

Region 153 TP2: [roll]2d6+5+2[/roll]
Region 153 TP3: [roll]2d6+5+2[/roll]
Region 5 TP2: (2d6+5)[*11*]

Diplomacy Rolls
Nacres Reputation: (2d6+3)[*11*]
Stewards Reputation: (2d6+3)[*12*]

----------


## MappyPK

Buyouts didn't work, oops:

Region 153 TP2: (2d6+7)[*15*]
Region 153 TP3: (2d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## MappyPK

Spy Intrigue:

(1d4+5)[*9*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

The Prospect Roll Itself, let's see if this goes according to plans. It's sure to do _something_.

(2d6)[*5*]+10
+8 Eco, +1 DNA, 1 treasure

----------


## Aerin

*3. Economy: Send an expedition east of W34 in the Crimson Moonlight.*
Route: 135 > W35 > W34 > east
Distance penalty: 0 effective regions = 0 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Economy score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Aerin

*1. Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 49.*
Using Phosphorite (TP 113.2) to power Bitter Tourism
Route: skip to 51 > 49 > southwest
Distance penalty: 7 regions = -4 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+5)[*15*]

----------


## Aerin

*2. Economy: Send an expedition southwest of 173.*
Route: skip to 173 > southwest
Distance penalty: 4 effective regions = -1 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Economy score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Reaver Prediction for Polar

Rolling 1d24, corresponding to possible targets below.
51 Magma Falls
52
55 Artetchhue
56 Spawn Point
57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs
58 Coresite
59
60 The Dead Seas
63
65
66
67 The Cathedral of Movement
68 Sketi
69 Danabae
70
71 Aelwyd Adferiad
74 Maurente
75 The Plains of Sarkenos
76 Bastion
77 Glacier Crag
78 The Dead Cities
79 Seatide
84
91

(1d24)[*5*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Raise rep with CCA from -2 to -1: (2d6+8)[*10*] vs TN 14 (Dip 6, +2 PRS rank 3)

Sway Aristocracy in [Region 116]: (2d8+7)[*14*] vs TN 12 (Dip 6, +1 PRS rank 2, 2d8 from Middish Way)

Sway Aristocracy in [Region 118]: (2d8+7)[*16*] vs TN 12 (Dip 6, +1 PRS rank 2, 2d8 from Middish Way)

Sway Aristocracy in [Region 176], using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 4 regions: (2d8+6)[*16*] vs TN 18 (Dip 6, +1 PRS rank 2, 2d8 from Middish Way, -1 distance)

Secret: [roll]2d6[/roll vs TN ?

----------


## Minescratcher

Secret: (2d6)[*8*] vs TN ?

----------


## Volthawk

[*]Raise Reputation with the Chelonian Chora (Reputation 2->3) (Diplomacy 9): (2d6+9)[*20*]

----------


## farothel

resist rep drop for ABS (spend treasure): (2d6+8)[*15*]

resist buyout for TP 6.1 (spend treasure): (2d6+7)[*13*]

----------


## bc56

Press Confederation Claim on 104: (2d6+8)[*20*]
Raise Reputation with DNA to 1: (2d6+6)[*13*]
Colonize 105 (2d6+13)[*20*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 1, buy trading post 1 in 76, with assistance and treasure. (2d6+7)[*18*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 5, sway aristocrats in 81 with treasure and rep. and aid (2d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 6: conversion of holy site 1 in 81, with assist, with faith bonus. (2d6+13)[*22*]

----------


## Volthawk

No idea if this will work, but hey worth a try:

Evacuation of TP1 of 109 (Economy 10 - 1 distance): (2d6+9)[*14*]
Route: 122 -> 109 (1) -> 118 (0.5; TP) -> 113 (1) -> 112 (1) -> 109 (1; Toxic border+TP) = 4.5 - 0.5 (Chora rep) = 4 regions, -1 penalty

----------


## TheDarkDM

Coerce TP: (2d6+6)[*9*]

Eel Investigation: (2d6+7)[*11*]

Secret: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

> action 1, buy trading post 1 in 76, with assistance and treasure. [roll0]


this was meant to say 78!!!!!!

----------


## Talis

[Economy] Impress Merchants (65) 
(2d8+9)[*23*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Roll to resist ABS reputation drop: (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - actions round 12

Buyout Trade Post - Region 63 TP1 (TN 12; Economy 4, Distance Penalty -2)
(2d6+2)[*10*]

Buyout Trade Post - Region 133 TP2 (TN 12; Economy 4, Support +2)
(2d6+6)[*10*]

Convert Holy Site: Region 103 HS3 - The Temple of Duarge (TN 12; Faith 3, Unruly Clergy -2, Treasure +1)
(2d6+2)[*9*]

Convert Holy Site: Region 173 HS1 - The Temple of Narcis (TN 12; Faith 3, Distance Penalty -1, Treasure +1)
(2d6+3)[*6*] +1 if Seek Aid successful

Seek Aid - Convert 173-1 (TN10; Faith 3, Brilhinte HS +1)
(2d6+4)[*9*]

Resist impress attempt on Region 65 by STC (Economy 4, PRS rep2 +1, Distance Penalty -1)
(2d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Corona

*[Intrigue 5]Procure Spy Au'eaqang* Score: 1d4+5
(1d4+5)[*7*]

*[Economy]Buy out Siren Extract TP2.2 from LIT, use 2 treasure* 2d6 + 8 Eco + 2 treasure likely vs opposed roll?
(2d6+10)[*22*]

----------


## Feathersnow

The Sakura-Jin attempt to reach rank 4 with The DNA!! 1 wealth spent,  1 favor spent 
(2d6+11)[*22*] TN 6

----------


## Lleban

*Economy* buyout tp 1 81 (2d6+11)[*19*]

*Economy* Buyout tp 2 region 73(2d6+11)[*14*]


*Economy* Buyout  tp 1 region 69(2d6+11)[*21*]


*Diplomacy* Diplomatic mission of region 179(2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## Talis

[Diplomacy] Diplomatic Mission North of 80
(2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## JBarca

Buyout of TP 67.2 (2d6+7)[*11*]

5 ECON, +2 Support from Merchants

----------


## Tychris1

TP 3 Region 2 spend 1 Treasure:(2d6+9)[*13*]

TP 1 Region 6:(2d6+8)[*19*]

TP 1 Region 17:(2d6+8)[*19*]

TP 2 Region 22:(2d6+8)[*18*]

Direct the Eel:(2d6+10)[*18*]

HS 1 for Binar Fajar reconversion:(2d6+12)[*15*]

HS 2 Reconversion:(2d6+12)[*24*]

Eel Conversion Push to CC:(2d6+10)[*15*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony rolls, turn 12

[Diplomacy]: Sway Aristocracy of Region 63 (TN 12): (2d6+10)[*19*]

[Diplomacy]: Sway Aristocracy of Region 59, spending 2 treasure (TN 18): (2d6+12)[*23*]

[Economy]: Buyout TP 2 of Region 78 (TN 12): (2d6+10)[*13*]

----------


## Corona

Resistance to buyout of TP3.2 (roll after round end permitted by GM)
(2d6+8)[*16*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+2)[*9*]

(2d6+9)[*17*]
(2d6+3)[*14*]

(2d6+5)[*14*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+6)[*11*]
(2d6-1)[*1*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+6)[*10*]
(2d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LIT invasion of Region 14

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: (2d6+8)[*16*] attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs Tactical Doctrine (+6 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)
Natives: (2d6+7)[*17*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle, +20% casualties own sides)

Outnumbering:
1 LIT units vs 1 native units; No Advantage!
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+6)[*17*]
Natives: (2d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader losses:

Master Juma: (1d20-6)[*14*]
The Eel Lords: (1d20)[*16*]
Mother Yetu and Queen Phiso: (1d20-8)[*5*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel Without End:

Coercions:
_8 Target:_ Only one target available; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*14*]
_18 Target:_ Only one target available ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*12*]
_17 Target:_ (1d3)[*3*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*18*]

Conversions:
Region 18: Only one Holy Site to target
Holy Site 1: (2d6+7)[*11*]

What Religion?
1-6: Shimmers of Unseen Bane
7-12: Crimson Chant
13-16: Dreaming Dead
17-18: Uplift Reverence
19-20: Astra
21-22: Echoes of Beyond
23: Path of Wisdom
24: Self-Religious Movement
25-28: Cult of The Endless
29-32: Storm Swallowers
33-40: Heresy of [roll again without this option]
41-60: Crimson Chant - LIT recommendation

Holy Site 1: (1d60)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LSD Coercion Resistance roll: (2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Grand Master Martin of Insol, 41st Grand Master of the Order of Knights, etc etc
Diplomacy: (1d4+3)[*5*]
Military: (1d4)[*4*]
Economy: (1d4+1)[*4*]
Faith: (1d4+2)[*3*]
Intrigue: (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Volthawk

Press Claim on 124 (Diplomacy 9 + 1 Prestige): [roll]2d6+10[/roll

----------


## Volthawk

Oops, let's try that again:

Press Claim on 124 (Diplomacy 9 + 1 Prestige): (2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## Volthawk

Always gonna be doing this, so:

Expedition South of 140 (Economy 10 + 1 DNA Rep + 2 Treasure): (2d6+13)[*15*]
If a Great Success, free action Prospect (Economy 10 + 1 DNA Rep + 2 Artefact) (2d6+13)[*21*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Forgot to roll this before, don't mind me: (2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

PRS Rank 2 Roll-off:

SEN: Diplomacy - (2d6+7)[*13*]
COS: Diplomacy/Intrigue - (2d6+6)[*13*]
LUX: Intrigue - (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Oops, messed up.

KNH - Diplomacy/Military/Economy: (2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

KNH attempting to resist being booted out of Rep3 w/ ABS? (did not see link to any self-rolled resistance roll in post)

(2d6+10)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

DPB v PGL competition for Core-Branded:

DPB Child of Pearl roll 1: (2d6+10)[*18*]
DPB Child of Pearl roll 1: (2d6+10)[*15*]
PGL roll: (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## mystic1110

Shark People have one action and such action is chosen at random from the following list (rolling a 1d4): 1. Attack, 2. Raise Unit, 3. Sack, 4. Move

(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## mystic1110

Updated Shark People:

*Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list*:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Torv

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*2*] treasure upon leaving The Greenwater Clans and reappears with (1d23)[*12*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d23)[*12*]!
The Mare stays with The Bare Trap?
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d23)[*22*]!
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*5*] with (1d23)[*20*]!
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d23)[*18*]!
The scintillating Twin appears with (1d23)[*6*]!

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin


1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Unity, The
6. Magaramach, The
7. Eternal Spring
8. Deep Blue
9. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
10. Shifting Ennead, The
11. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
12. Gravetenders, The
13. Seatide Confederacy, The
14. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
15. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
16. Cyphiri Union, The
17. Pfilghol
18. Costa Sereia
19. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
20. Gotezhar, The
21. Cryptocilidium, The
22. Greenwater Clans, The
23. Splendid Miru Miru

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eco: Explore Southwest of 60 with Merchant SUpport, towards 61, towards The Source.
(2d6)[*9*]+10 Eco

----------


## Volthawk

Wander the Wastes (Diplomacy 9): (2d6+9)[*18*]

Convert HS1 of 153 (Faith 9 - 1 distance + 1 Treasure): (2d6+9)[*13*]

Buyout TP1 of 121 (2d8 CI + Economy 10 - 1 distance penalty): (2d8+9)[*20*]

----------


## Kythia

Exploration north of 10 2d6+4 Econ +1 Treasure TN 12

(2d6)[*12*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Thesis Presentation, 1 treasure spent on props and rare research, Faith is primary stat

(2d6+11)[*22*]

----------


## MappyPK

Miru Miru, Round 13, Pt 1:

Explore West of 153 using specialized ship:
[roll0]

----------


## MappyPK

> Miru Miru, Round 13, Pt 1:
> 
> Explore West of 153 using specialized ship:
> (2d6+8)[*13*]


....okay

(2d6+8)[*13*]

----------


## Aerin

*3. Economy: Send an expedition east of W34 in the Crimson Moonlight.*
Route: 135 > W35 > W34 > east
Distance penalty: 0 effective regions = 0 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Treasure: +1
Economy score: 7
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+9)[*13*]

New ruler (non-dynastic):
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Aerin

*1. Intrigue: Investigate across the toxic border east of region 187.*
Using Brinerays (TP 111.1) to power Filtration Grafts
Route: skip to 79 > 187 > east
Distance penalty: 6.5 regions = -4 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Treasure: +1
City (region 135): +1
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+7)[*16*]

----------


## bc56

Impress Merchants in 107 (2d6+10)[*17*]
Impress Merchants in 132 (2d6+10)[*15*]

Free Prospect in 105 (from GS colonize last round) (2d6+12)[*20*]

New Ruler Rolls: Ilgl The-one-who-builds (nondynastic)
(5d4)[*2*][*4*][*3*][*1*][*3*](13)

----------


## bc56

I forgot it was 7d4
(2d4)[*1*][*1*](2)

----------


## JBarca

Diplomatic Mission into [73]: (2d6+8)[*19*]

7 DIP, +1 DNA Rep

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Reaver Prediction for Polar

Rolling 1d24, corresponding to possible targets below.
51 Magma Falls
52
55 Artetchhue
56 Spawn Point
57 Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs
58 Coresite
59
60 The Dead Seas
63
65
66
67 The Cathedral of Movement
68 Sketi
69 Danabae
70
71 Aelwyd Adferiad
74 Maurente
75 The Plains of Sarkenos
76 Bastion
77 Glacier Crag
78 The Dead Cities
79 Seatide
84
91

(1d24)[*24*]

----------


## Talis

[Economy] Buyout TP 2 in Region 108 (Mud Diamonds) Spending 1 Treasure and adding +1 from Deepdrift
(2d6+8)[*16*]

[Economy] Buyout TP 1 in Region 115 (Liming Snails) Spending 1 Treasure
(2d6+7)[*17*]

[Economy] Expedition north of 80
(2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## mystic1110

SHK Sack (2d6)[*12*] + 9 Mil
Sway (2d6)[*10*] + 10 Dip + PRS Bonus
Demonstrate Discretion COP 1 (2d6)[*8*] + 10 Dip
Demonstrate Discretion COP 2 (2d6)[*8*] + 10 Dip

----------


## farothel

[4][economy] buyout TP9.3 (Ching He'aang) (add treasure, TN12) (2d6+7)[*13*]
[5][intrigue] create spy (rolled previous round)

As I assume we'll have to roll-off again for ABS rep 3, here it already is (also adding treasure): (2d6+8)[*20*]

----------


## Tychris1

Rust Plagued Investigation:(2d6+3)[*14*] Spending 1 Treasure here

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 13 Actions


Prospect Region 103 - (TN 12; Economy 5, Treasure +3)
(2d6+8)[*10*]

Investigate the Trawlers Wake - Island North of Palacia (TN ??; Intrigue 6, Treasure +2, )
(2d8+8)[*19*]

----------


## mystic1110

Raise Rep (2d6)[*5*]+10 Dip

----------


## MappyPK

Miru Miru Buyout TP1, 150
(2d6+8)[*10*]

----------


## MappyPK

Miru Miru Buyout TP2 150
(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## MappyPK

Miru Miru TP 1 142 (-1 from distance):
(2d6+7)[*16*]

----------


## Czard

Rolling Leader Stats for Tipuwaya, First Voice of Rahakera

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Buyout snails (2d6+9)[*13*]

Buyout Mangrove  (2d6+9)[*16*]

----------


## Grim ranger

KNH new ruler roll (dynastic heir)

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Press Claim to [Region 116]: (2d6+6)[*9*] vs TN 12 (Dip 5, +1 PRS 1)

Press Claim to [Region 118]: (2d6+6)[*16*] vs TN 12 (Dip 5, +1 PRS 1)

Sway Aristocracy in [Region 176], using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 4 regions: (2d8+5)[*12*] vs TN 12 (Dip 5, +1 PRS 2, Middish Way CI, -1 distance)

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Eco [W]: Purchase TP 1 in W22 of Unblemished Wreckage
Eco 10
(2d6)[*8*]+10

Eco: Impress Merchants in region 63, using Rimestone and TP 66.
Eco 10
(2d8)[*13*]+10

Fai: Convert Holy Site 47-1
Fai 8 Treasure 1
(2d6)[*4*]+9
Fai: Convert Holy Site 47-2
Fai 8 Treasure 1
(2d6)[*6*]+9

Eco: Impress Merchants in 66 with 67 and 67
Eco 10
(2d8)[*8*]+10
(Question on legality is in the ooc, if it can't be done, just convert this action to an Eco 10 Technology (to be crafted next turn))

Treasure Roll (Plastic Flower)
2 Treasure Spent, rolling for which of the 3 does not get the treasure.
1 RFT, 2 DPB, 3 LUX
(1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Tychris1

Sway Aristocracy in Binar Fajar (2d6+12)[*19*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Prospect Shue'aaz Sho: (2d6+8)[*14*]

Investigate Eel: (2d6+8)[*15*]

Coerce TP 1 in Region 22: (2d6+8)[*15*]

Secret: (2d6)[*12*]

----------


## Lleban

*Intirgue*  Infiltrate Deep Blue (2d6+5)[*12*]

*Intriuge* Root Out Spies (2d6+5)[*7*]


*Diplomacy* Increase Rep With CCA (2d6+4)[*9*]

*Diplomacy* Increase Rep With DNA (2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

free seek aid for 'sway aristocrats' [roll0]

----------


## Autumn Stars

free seek aid for action 4, sway aristocrats, (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 4, sway aristocrats in 81, with rep 3, holy sea +1, treasure, seek aid. (2d6+8)[*16*]
action 5, sway merchants in 81, with rep 3, holy sea +1, treasure. (2d6+3)[*10*]
action 6, impress clergy in 81, with rep 3, holy sea. (2d6+12)[*16*]

----------


## Aerin

*2. Intrigue 5: Train a spy.*
(1d4+5)[*9*]

*4. Economy: Colonize region 94.*
Route: 135 > 101 > 99 > 97 > 96 > 94
Distance penalty: 5.5 effective regions = -3 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Treasure: +1
Economy score: 7
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+6)[*15*]

----------


## Corona

Secret nonaction: (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 12, and buy out TP 12.3 Crystal Chips (Tairlav Palace bonus)* Sway: 2d8 + 7 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d8+8)[*15*]
Buyout: 2d6 + 8 Economy - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d6+8)[*12*]

*[Economy]Prospect W26 using the Losinka Alaku* 2d6 + 8 Economy + 1 Losinka Alaku + 1 DNA - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## JBarca

Buyout TP 67.2 (2d6+8)[*10*]
6 ECO, +2 Merchant Support

Buyout TP 68.2 (2d6+6)[*15*]
6 ECO


Sack HS 71.1 (2d6+7)[*14*]

Sack HS 71.2 (2d6+7)[*16*]
7 MIL

----------


## Volthawk

Attempt to Retrieve Goods from the Trawling Beast Island (Eco 10 + 1 Treasure, no distance penalty): (2d6+11)[*19*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*14*]
(2d6+8)[*15*]

(2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+4)[*10*]

(2d6+1)[*13*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+2)[*6*]

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+10)[*16*]

fd;glkjdaklsdjfalskjg's

----------


## Rolepgeek

LIT/LSD competing invasion of Region 20

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LIT: (2d6+8)[*12*] attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs (+6 to battle roll, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties  -4 own leader loss rolls)
LSD: (2d6+8)[*19*] attempting to use Victory Is Life (+2 to battle roll, +10% all casualties)
UNI: (2d6+10)[*18*], attempting to be Tireless (-10% own casualties, +2 allied leader rolls)

OKI Doomed _Heroic_ Assault on Trawling Beasts
Trawling Beast Maneuvering Score: 2d3+1
GTZ Distance loss roll: (1d2)[*2*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: (2d6+13)[*17*] attempting to use Quiver Hells Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 to Battle Roll)
Trawling Beasts: (2d6)[*9*]+(2d3+1)[*7*], using Unstoppable Tactical Doctrine (always takes effect; cannot be copied; cannot benefit from Outnumber Bonuses; +20 to own battle roll; -30% own casualties; -30% enemy casualties; +50% enemy casualties if win Tactical Maneuvering)

----------


## Rolepgeek

LIT/LSD competing invasion of Region 20
First Battle
Outnumbering:
5 LIT units vs 5 UNI units; Advantage for None; +0 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+6)[*13*]
UNI: (2d10+5)[*20*]


OKI Doomed _Heroic_ Assault on Trawling Beasts

Outnumbering:
4+2 OKI+GTZ units vs 17 TITAN units; 183% Advantage for TITAN; +0 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
_Thunderstone Cudgels effect is enhanced!_
OKI: (2d10+8)[*23*]
Trawling Beasts: (2d10+27)[*39*]


GTZ invasion of Region 141

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
GTZ: (2d6+11)[*18*] attempting to use Aim For The Storms Centers (+6 to Enemy Leader Loss and -20% Enemy Casualties)
GWC: (2d6+9)[*17*] attempting to use Ruinous Currents (+2 to battle, -20% enemy casualties, +10% own casualties, recruit 1 unit.)

Outnumbering:
8 GTZ units vs 5+1 GWC units; 33% Advantage for GTZ; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
GTZ: (2d10+7)[*21*]
GWC: (2d10+4)[*16*]


LOL invasion of Region 5
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*6*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LOL: (2d6+10)[*17*] attempting to use Graceful Show of Force (+1 to Tactical Maneuvering, -20% casualties (both sides), +12 enemy Leader Loss, +2 own Leader Loss, Free Sway attempt against random support)
Natives: (2d6)[*3*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
4+1 LOL units vs 5 native units; Advantage for no one; +X Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LOL: (2d10+7)[*17*]
Natives: (2d10)[*4*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LIT/LSD competing invasion of Region 20
Second Battle
Outnumbering:
7 LSD units vs 4 UNI units; 75% Advantage for LSD; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LSD: (2d10+10)[*21*]
UNI: (2d10+5)[*16*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+2)[*9*]

asd;fklsjdf;alsdf,asc

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader Loss Rolls:

Carapace the Eviscerator: 3 UNI Units lost, 1 successful Tireless; (1d20-1)[*0*]
Netra The Rubicund Fist: 3 LSD Units lost; (1d20-3)[*5*]
The Eel Lords: 3 LIT Units lost; (1d20-3)[*1*]

Commander Amlaigh Tolmach: 2 OKI Units lost, 1 GTZ Unit lost; (1d20-3)[*15*]

Squall Kagado: 2 GTZ Units lost; (1d20-2)[*15*]
Yura Darkwater: 2 GWC Units lost, Aim For The Storm's Center; (1d20-8)[*-4*]
Speaker Meriel Swiftwater: 2 GWC Units lost, Capital lost; (1d20-10)[*0*]

Zabkrew: no units lost, Graceful Show of Force; no loss chance
Region 5 Native Commander: 2 Native Units lost, Graceful Show of Force; no loss chance

Graceful Show of Force Sway attempt
(1d3)[*1*] Which Support? (ACM)
Sway roll: (2d8+8)[*10*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel Without End:

Coercions:
_5 Target:_ (1d2)[*2*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*18*]
_153 Target:_ (1d3)[*2*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*11*]
_149 Target:_ (1d2)[*1*] ; _Attempt:_ (2d6+8)[*17*]

Conversions:
Region X: No newly omnipresent regions this round!

----------


## Rolepgeek

Should have been 14, 9, and 6, not 5, 153, and 149.

Rolling new for that reason.

14: (1d3)[*2*] attempt: (2d6+8)[*19*]
9: (1d2)[*2*] attempt: (2d6+8)[*17*]
6: (1d3)[*2*] attempt: (2d6+8)[*13*]

Conversions:
Region 6: Only two Holy Sites, targets both
HS1: (2d6+7)[*10*]
HS2: (2d6+7)[*13*]

What Religion?
1-6: Shimmers of Unseen Bane
7-12: Heresy of [roll again without this option]
13-16: Dreaming Dead
17-18: Uplift Reverence
19-20: Astra
21-22: Echoes of Beyond
23: Path of Wisdom
24: Self-Religious Movement
25-28: Cult of The Endless
29-32: Storm Swallowers
33-40: Heresy of [roll again without this option]
41-60: Crimson Chant

HS1: (1d60)[*28*]
HS2: (1d60)[*33*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Heresy of what?

(1d32)[*10*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

HEX anti-EEL Resistance Roll: (2d6+7)[*14*] (region 9)
LOL anti-EEl Resistance Roll: (2d6+7)[*14*] (region 6)

----------


## Rolepgeek

LOL EEL conversion resistance roll: (2d6+2)[*5*] (region 6)

----------


## Rolepgeek

OKI resisting Clergy getting mad: Diplomacy (2d6+5)[*12*] -2 from CCA Rep vs TN13
BLP trying to maintain operations: Economy (2d6+6)[*9*] vs TN14
SKR resisting Clergy getting mad: Diplomacy (2d6+10)[*19*] +1 from CCA Rep vs TN13
OKI resisting Aristocracy getting mad: Diplomacy [roll2d6+5[/roll] -2 from CCA Rep vs TN12

----------


## Rolepgeek

Let's try this again
OKI resisting Aristocracy getting mad: Diplomacy (2d6+5)[*16*] -2 from CCA Rep vs TN12

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers - everyone's favorite present!
Targets: Lojan (region 9) Merchants, Region 91 Aristocracy, New Gloucester (130) Aristocracy

Attack on Lojan (9) Merchants: (2d6+11)[*22*] vs LOL (2d6+7)[*14*]
1-4: TP1; 5-6: Treasure, 7: Hostages - (1d7)[*2*]
Attack on Region 91 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs NPC (2d6+5)[*10*]
Unit Loss!
Attack on New Gloucester (130) Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs COS (2d6+5)[*12*]
1-4: Unit Loss; 5-6: Treasure, 7: Hostages - (1d7)[*2*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reavers trying to Sack LOL TP1 in Lojan (9): (2d6+11)[*17*] resisted by LOL (2d6+7)[*11*]

Reavers trying to Reave native Units in 91: (2d6+11)[*20*] vs. TN 12/18

Reavers trying to Reave COS/MTE Units in 130: (2d6+11)[*13*] resisted by COS (2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Did anyone important get taken/killed by Reavers?

LOL reaved once: (1d20)[*18*]
COS reaved once, lost one unit: (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

ABS Rep 3 roll-off:
PGL: (2d6+7)[*16*]
KNH: (2d6+10)[*14*]
HEX roll was 20

----------


## Rolepgeek

DRG Sack resistance rolls
TP1: (2d6+7)[*11*]
TP2: (2d6+7)[*12*]

DNA Coercion attempt 153.3 for SKR: (2d6+9)[*15*] - 4 Distance Penalty

----------


## Rolepgeek

Eel Lords died w/artifacts in tow -

what happens to artifacts?

1 - LIT keeps it
2 - LSD gets it
3 - UNI gets it
Palanquin: (1d3)[*1*]
Radiant Blade: (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Tychris1

Rustplague Prospect:(2d6)[*7*] +10 Economy
Spending 1 Treasure
Seeking Aid on the above roll:(2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## mystic1110

Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## mystic1110

Shark People

Action 1: (1d6)[*5*]
Action 2: (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## mystic1110

Shark People

Action 2 (1d6)[*6*]
Action 3 (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## mystic1110

Shark People 

Action 2: (1d6)[*5*]
Action 3: (1d6)[*4*]
Action 4: (1d6)[*5*]
Action 5: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## mystic1110

Bottomless Trial (2d6)[*10*] + 10 Int + 1 Treasure

----------


## Autumn Stars

rolling for new ruler stats.
diplomacy:
(1d4+1)[*2*]
military:
(1d4+1)[*3*]
economy:
(1d4+1)[*5*]
faith:
(1d4+2)[*4*]
intrigue:
(1d4)[*1*]


roll for action 4, sway merchants in 81, with treasure. +1 for prs 3,+2 for holy sea. (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Lumaeus

#6 for realisies
Diplomacy: (1d4)[*3*] 
Military: (1d4)[*1*]
Economy: (1d4+1)[*2*]
Faith: (1d4+5)[*8*] (1d4+5)[*6*] (Better of two, echo chamber)
Intrigue: (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## LapisCattis

NPC Rolls 1

UNI
(1d12)[*2*]
(1d12)[*2*]
(1d12)[*1*]

MHR
(1d12)[*9*]
(1d12)[*2*]
(1d12)[*4*]

----------


## LapisCattis

NPC Rolls 2

UNI

(1d5)[*3*]

MHR

(1d5)[*4*]

----------


## Aerin

*OASIS event rolls*

*Workshop #2:*
Economy
(2d6+6)[*15*]

*Workshop #5:*
Intrigue
(2d6+5)[*12*]

Reminder: I'm doing two public workshops because I'm the host. You should only be rolling for ONE workshop.

----------


## mystic1110

SHK City Sack (2d6)[*9*]+9Mil-2Distance Penalties

----------


## Aerin

*Round 14 Astral Menagerie*

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*1*] treasure upon leaving the Gravetenders and reappear with (1d22)[*1*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d22)[*9*]!
The Mare stays with The Bare Trap?
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d22)[*10*]!
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*3*] with (1d22)[*22*]!
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d22)[*13*]!
The scintillating Twin appears with (1d22)[*21*]!

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin

1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Magaramach, The
6. Splendid Miru Miru, The
7. Peacekeepers of Surunung, The
8. Eternal Spring
9. Deep Blue
10. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
11. Shifting Ennead, The
12. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
13. Gravetenders, The
14. Seatide Confederacy, The
15. Cryptid Congress, The
16. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18. Cyphiri Union, The
19. Pfilghol
20. Costa Sereia
21. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22. Gotezhar, The

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

This one roll always winds up happening, no matter all else.

Prospect region 61, delve deep to The Source, barter with the glacial god below? It is time.

DNA Rep 1 +1, Treasure 1 +1, Eco 10 +10
Special Prospect Action of TN 16
(2d6)[*8*]+12

(Even if it rolls a 2 or 3, I can use Chora Rep 3 retroactive Seek Aid to bump it up by +2)

----------


## LapisCattis

NPC Action Rolls:

UNI

Impressed a Reaved Support (The Host Grows) - Region 22, Clerical (2d6+4)[*10*]

Impressed a Reaved Support (The Host Grows) - Region 22, Mercantile (2d6+8)[*11*]

MHR

Impress an Internal Support - Region 112 Aristocratic (2d6+9)[*17*]

Undermine a Foreign Support - Mercantile in 112 away from LUX (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Secret action N.3
1 wealth spent 
(2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Secret Action N.2

1 Wealth Spent 
(2d6+10)[*20*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Prayer to aide secret action N.1, Augury Miracle in effect

(2d8)[*8*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Secret action N.1. Failure impossible due to miracle

(2d6+10)[*19*]

----------


## MappyPK

OASIS public workshop

(2d6+10)[*21*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Lambent Matron Intan:

Diplomacy: (1d4+2)[*3*]
Military: (1d4+2)[*6*]
Economy: (1d4+2)[*6*]
Faith: (1d4)[*1*]
Intrigue: (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Kythia

Military War Kraken science

(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## JBarca

Rolling for Basics of Fieldwork in Lethal Conditions
(2d6+8)[*19*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Kraken Seminar (2d6)[*8*]+10 Eco

----------


## farothel

Seminar: (2d6)[*8*] +7 diplomacy

----------


## Czard

Monday Workshop Roll: (2d6)[*4*] + 4 Intrigue

----------


## bc56

Event roll:
(2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Disinfection Protocols (Military 5 + 3 Treasure): (2d6+8)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Expedition South of 123 (Economy 10 + 1 DNA Rep + 2 Treasure): (2d6+13)[*18*]

If 18+, Prospect Wastes (Economy 10 + 1 DNA Rep + 2 Artefact): (2d6+13)[*21*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Attending Basics of Fieldwork in Lethal Conditions: (2d6+4)[*11*] (Mil)

----------


## Lumaeus

Hierophant symposiates: (2d6+8)[*17*]

----------


## Gengy

Joined at the Hip: Effective Methods for Training New Graduate Students [Econ]

(2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## JBarca

Inciting Treason: (2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## Aerin

*OASIS Workshops*

Public:
CYP (Tuesday): (2d6)[*10*] + 10 Dip
LSD (Thursday): (2d6)[*8*] + 10 Eco
SKR (Monday): (2d6)[*7*] + 10 Dip
Private:
CYP (Friday): (2d6)[*7*] + 9 Fai
ESP (Friday): (2d6)[*5*] + 9 Fai
GTZ (Monday): (2d6)[*8*] + 5 Dip
HEX (Wednesday): (2d6)[*5*] + 7 Fai
LSD (Wednesday): (2d6)[*6*] + 10 Mil
MIR (Wednesday): (2d6)[*5*] + 3 Mil
OKI (Monday): (2d6)[*6*] + 7 Dip
PGL (Monday): (2d6)[*8*] + 3 Dip
SEN (Monday): (2d6)[*9*] + 8 Dip
SKR (Thursday): (2d6)[*6*] + 10 Eco
SUR (Tuesday): (2d6)[*4*] + 3 Eco

----------


## Kythia

Tradepost buyout.  2d6+4, TN 12
(2d6)[*9*]

----------


## MappyPK

Buyout TP5.2
Stat: ECO, 10
Bonuses: Cyphiri Way CI for Buyouts
(2d8+10)[*17*]

Buyout TP155.3
Stat: ECO, 10
Bonuses: Cyphiri Way CI for Buyouts
(2d8+10)[*18*]

----------


## MappyPK

Prospect W37
Stat: ECO, 10
(2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## Kythia

Beating up some tiny shark  2d6 +5
(2d6)[*6*]

----------


## mystic1110

Munch? (2d6)[*8*]+4

----------


## Aerin

*2. Intrigue: Investigate northeast of region 78.*
Route: skip to 79 (trade route with STC) > 78 > northeast
Rank 2 with CCA: -0.5 effective regions
Distance penalty: 5 effective regions = -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Intrigue score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+6)[*16*]

----------


## mystic1110

Raid - Dragon Eyes (2d6)[*9*]+9Mil

----------


## mystic1110

Conversion 73.2 - (2d6)[*3*]+6faith
Conversion 73.5 - (2d6)[*2*]+6faith

----------


## Gengy

*Economy* _Buyout [Mineblossom Sponge] from 130 TP3_ TN: 12, then beat out the NPC roll
Econ 7, Use 1 Treasure

(2d6+8)[*15*]

----------


## mystic1110

Raise Reputation (2d6)[*8*]+10
Expedition (2d6)[*5*]+10+1 DNA Rep 1

----------


## Czard

Raise Reputation with Chelonian Chora: (2d6)[*8*] + 3 Diplomacy
Investigate region east of Region 155 across shoals border: (2d6)[*3*] + 4 Intrigue
Investigate region southeast of Region 155 that is adjacent to regions 11 and 12: (2d6)[*6*] + 4 Intrigue
Investigate region center-north of Region 155: (2d6)[*10*] + 4 Intrigue
Recruit General: (1d4)[*4*] + 6

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Rolls:
(1d200)[*92*]
(1d200)[*118*]
(1d200)[*64*]
(1d200)[*62*]
(1d200)[*134*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

(2d6)[*10*]+10 Eco +1 DNA +1 Treasure 
Ship Action: Explore west of W22

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Dump 3 treasure into the Prospect from the above W22 west Ship Explore, +1 DNA, +10 Eco
(2d6)[*10*]+14?

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Explore South of 47 DNA +1, Eco +10

(2d6)[*8*]+11

----------


## bc56

New general: (1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Chora Part 2 (Faith 10): (2d6+10)[*19*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Locate the Radiant Sword: (2d6+10)[*17*]

Secret: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Gengy

Mira'din gets hitched and has kids.

_How many kids?_

(1d3)[*3*]

_Boy (1) or Girl (2)_
Oldest: (1d2)[*1*]
Second: (1d2)[*1*]
Youngest: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Gengy

Oldest Child, *Saroon'din*
Middle Child, *Kora'sin*
Youngest Child, *Name TBD*

_Do they inherit Mira'din's unusual connection to a Gotezhar Bolya?  [1-3 no, 4, yes]_
Saroon'din: (1d4)[*2*]
Kora'sin: (1d4)[*2*]
Youngest: (1d4)[*2*]

_Do they have any complications? (birth defects, weak bodies, illness, etc) [1 yes, 2-4 no]_
Saroon'din: (1d4)[*2*]
Kora'sin: (1d4)[*2*]
Youngest: (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Gengy

Who is chosen as heir?
(Saroon'din [1], Kora'sin [2], Name TBD [3])

(1d3)[*1*]

----------


## farothel

[1][economy] Trade route to Splendid Miru Miru
[2][faith] organize faith (requested bonus: +1 to sway rolls)
[3][faith] transform HS 3.3 to uplift reverence (add treasure) (2d8)[*2*] +8
[4][diplomacy] attend event OASIS
[5][economy] buyout TP30.1 (add treasure, +2 from merchants) (2d6)[*6*] +11

resist conversion HS4.2 (2d6)[*6*] +7

----------


## farothel

> [1][economy] Trade route to Splendid Miru Miru
> [2][faith] organize faith (requested bonus: +1 to sway rolls)
> [3][faith] transform HS 3.3 to uplift reverence (add treasure) (2d6)[*8*] +8
> [4][diplomacy] attend event OASIS
> [5][economy] buyout TP30.1 (add treasure, +2 from merchants) [roll1] +11
> 
> resist conversion HS4.2 [roll2] +7


the conversion resist is at +9 as I'm the owner of the region and therefore I can hinder it.

resist conversion HS29.1: (2d6)[*8*] +9

----------


## Minescratcher

Press Confederation claim on 176: (2d6+4)[*11*] vs TN 12 (Dip 7, +1 PRS 1, -4 distance)

Press Marriage claim on 116: (2d6+88)[*92*] vs TN 12 (Dip 7, +1 PRS 1)

Buyout 114 TP 1 for Giantsbane Seeds: (2d6+4)[*7*] vs TN 12 (Econ 4)

----------


## MappyPK

Miru Miru next leader roll:

(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Czard

Surunung Round 15 new leader roll
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Living Dreamers Conversion attempts:
Region 4 Holy Site 2: (2d6+9)[*15*]
Region 29 Holy Site 1: (2d6+9)[*12*]

Region 5 Holy Site 1: (2d6+9)[*11*]
Region 6 Holy Site 2: (2d6+9)[*16*]

DNA Coercion attempts:
TP3 in Region 32: (2d6+9)[*15*]
TP3 in Region 63: (2d6+9)[*13*] -5 Distance Penalty
TP2 in Region 117: (2d6+9)[*15*]

CCA Sway Clergy attempts:
Gosto Gcor (137): (2d6+9)[*13*] -2 Distance Penalty
Aniwana (153): (2d6+9)[*16*] 
Region 179: (2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Talis

Impress 101
(2d8+10)[*14*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Tell the Glacial Gods that their rent is due for creeping into my spiritual domain, and help engage in a contract with them for a rolling 3 year lease.

Faith: Convert 61 Site 1
(2d6+9)[*17*]
Faith: Convert 61 Site 2
(2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Aerin

Resist MHR undermine of region 112 mercantile support
(2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Aerin

*1. Secret action*
(2d6)[*11*]

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia Actions - Round 14

Sway Merchant Support - Region 117 - Pure Berries for Preservatives Import (TN 12; Diplomacy 6, Treasure +1, City +1, Distance Penalty -1)
(2d6+7)[*16*]

Prospect Region 103 - (TN: 12; Economy 6, Treasure +1)
(2d6+7)[*13*]

Buyout Trading Post - Region 60 TP1 with Support (TN: 12; Economy 6, Support +2)
(2d6+8)[*20*]

Coerce Trading Post - Region 117 TP 2 (TN: 12; Intrigue 7, Distance Penalty -1)
(2d6+6)[*15*]

Investigate the cause of Unruly Aristocrats in the Glacier Crag - Region 77 (Cultural Identity 2d8, Intrigue 7, Distance Penalty -1)
(2d8+6)[*20*]

----------


## Volthawk

Evacuation of TP1 of 117 (Economy 10): (2d6+10)[*12*]

----------


## mystic1110

Explore Sea Floor 177 (2d6)[*11*]+10Econ+1DNA Rep 1

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Rolling to resist the Sack on the city, +4 City, 2 Mil, -2 ABS, +2 Aris, +1 treasure

(2d6)[*4*]+7

----------


## Feathersnow

Buyout 117.2 (2d6+11)[*22*]

Sway merchants 133. (2d6+7)[*13*] Base 9, +1 for the DNA thing, -3 for distance from the Gotezhar capital?  I think that's right.

----------


## Lleban

Intriuge Raid region 68 tp 2 from SEN 
(2d6+6)[*10*]

Intrigue Infiltrate Sen
(2d6+6)[*14*]

Intrigue Slander Sen with the Chelonian CHora add treasure
(2d6+7)[*11*]

Intrigue Slander Sen with the Abyssal Stewards add treasure
(2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

PRS roll-offs, apparently
Rep 2 (Admired)
LOL: (2d6+8)[*16*] Economy
vs
HEX: (2d6+7)[*17*] Diplomacy

Rep 3 (Emulated)
GRV: (2d6+10)[*14*] Faith
vs.
GTZ: (2d6+7)[*9*] Military

----------


## Corona

[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway Aristocracy in region 15* 2d8 + 8 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 12 (have adjacent region)
(2d8+9)[*11*]
[*]*[Economy]Buy out TP6.1 Ching He'aang* 2d6 + 9 Eco + 2 self-support - 0 Distance vs TN 12

(2d6+11)[*18*]
[*]*[Economy]Impress merchants in Lojan (6)* 2d6 + 9 Eco + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 13
(2d6+10)[*12*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Turn 14

[Diplomacy]: Sway Aristocracy of Region 77, using Chain of Kings to grant +2 to the roll and a treasure to add further +1 (2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

LIT invasion of Region 15
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*8*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
The Tarnished Lamplighter (LIT): (2d6+6)[*11*] attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs (+6 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)
Native Commander (NTV): (2d6)[*9*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Guarded Approach Tactical Doctrine (-2 battle roll, -20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
1 LIT units vs 6 native units; 500% Advantage for native defenders; +11 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+6)[*10*] (+1 from Death Commando Conditioning)
Natives: (2d10+11)[*24*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


LIT invasion of Region 22
Distance loss rolls:
(1d2)[*1*] loss on 1

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
The Everscintillating Gold-Fin (LIT): (2d6+12)[*18*] attempting to use Golden Victory At All Costs (+7 to battle, +20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, -4 own leader loss)
The Crumbling Visage (UNI): (2d6+6)[*17*], attempting to use Tireless Tactical Doctrine (-10% own casualties, +2 own leader loss roll)

Outnumbering:
2 LIT units vs 2+1 UNI units; 50-200% Advantage for UNI; +2 to +5 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LIT: (2d10+7)[*17*] (+1 from Death Commando Conditioning, +1 from Treasure)
UNI: (2d10+7)[*14*] +3 if LIT takes distance loss


LSD invasion of The Abyss (21)
Distance Losses (from Eel Without End)
(1d2)[*2*] (1d2)[*2*] loss on 1

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
Netra the Rubicund Fist (LSD): (2d6+8)[*11*] attempting to use Victory Is Life (+2 own battle roll, +10% all casualties)
Grinmaw the Calamitous (UNI): (2d6+10)[*17*] attempting to use Tireless (-10% own casualties, +2 to own leader loss rolls)

Outnumbering:
2-4 LSD units vs 4+1 UNI units; 25-150% Advantage for UNI; +1 to +4 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LSD: (2d10+6)[*10*]
UNI: (2d10+7)[*14*] (+1 from Roughs Border) +1 or +3 depending on LSD distance losses


SEN invasion of Cryptoclysus (84) vs. DPB defense
SEN distance loss roll: (1d2)[*2*] (loss on 1)

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
Tulcitius (SEN): (2d6+8)[*18*] attempting to use First to Kill (+4 to battle, -4 allied leader loss, -2 enemy leader loss, +10% casualties both sides.)
Pale-Eyed Sentry (DPB): (2d6+5)[*10*], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties on both sides)

Outnumbering:
5-6 SEN units vs 1+1 DPB & CRY units; 150-200% Advantage for SEN; +4 or +5 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SEN: (2d10+8)[*20*] +1 if no distance loss
DPB: (2d10+6)[*20*] (+1 from Treasure)


SEN invasion of Region 73
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*8*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
Balelia (SEN): (2d6+9)[*13*] attempting to use Integrate the Captives (-10% losses to both sides, free Impress Aristocracy attempt on victory)
Native Commander (NTV): (2d6)[*4*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Unyielding Force (+20% own casualties, +2 own battle roll)

Outnumbering:
5 SEN units vs 3 native units; 67% Advantage for SEN; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SEN: (2d10+8)[*26*]
Natives: (2d10)[*8*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


MGM civil war in Region 154

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
Tiny (MGM): (2d6+7)[*13*] attempting to use Carnage (+50% own losses, -2 to allied leader loss rolls, 3 sack attempts)
Bigger-And-Meaner-Than-You (MGM): (2d6+5)[*17*], attempting to use Unyielding Force (+20% own casualties, +2 to battle roll)

Outnumbering:
2 MGM units (Tiny) vs 3 MGM units (BAMTY); 50% Advantage for BAMTY; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
Tiny: (2d10+5)[*8*]
BAMTY: (2d10+7)[*15*]


LOL invasion of Region 12
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*8*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
General Zabkrew (LOL): (2d6+10)[*17*] attempting to use Graceful Show of Force (TM +1, -20% casualties (both sides), +12 enemy Leader Loss, +2 own Leader Loss, Free Sway attempt against random support)
Native Commander (NTV): (2d6)[*4*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Unyielding Force (+20% own casualties, +2 own battle roll)

Outnumbering:
4+1 LOL units vs 4 native units; 25% Advantage for LOL; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
LOL: (2d10+7)[*18*]
Natives: (2d10)[*8*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]


LOL invasion of Region 12
No defenders - automatic success!

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader Loss Rolls:

The Tarnished Lamplighter: army wiped, 1 LIT unit lost - (1d20-6)[*2*]
Region 15 Native Commander: no units lost - (1d20)[*10*]

The Everscintillating Gold-Fin: army wiped, 2 LIT units lost, Golden Victory At All Costs procs - (1d20-11)[*-1*]
The Crumbling Visage: 1 UNI unit lost - (1d20-1)[*11*]

note to self: humiliating performance for LIT, assign Prestige loss

Netra the Rubicund Fist: 2 LSD units lost - (1d20-2)[*9*]
Grinmaw the Calamitous: 1 UNI unit lost, Tireless procs - (1d20+1)[*20*]

Tulcitius: 2 SEN units lost, First To Kill procs - (1d20-6)[*1*]
Pale-Eyed Sentry: 1 DPB unit lost, 1 CRY unit lost, army wiped, First To Kill procs - (1d20-9)[*8*]

Balelia: no SEN units lost - (1d20)[*16*]
Region 73 Native Commander: 2 native units lost, capital lost - (1d20-10)[*-9*]

Tiny: 1 MGM unit lost - (1d20-1)[*3*]
Bigger-And-Meaner-Than-You: 1 MGM unit lost - (1d20-1)[*18*]

General Zabkrew: no units lost, Graceful Show of Force procs - (1d20+2)[*20*]
Region 12 Native Commander: 1 native unit lost, capital lost, Graceful Show of Force procs - (1d20+3)[*14*]

SEN Integrate the Captives Impress Aristocracy Attempt in Cryptoclysus (84): (2d8+9)[*17*] vs. (2d6+2)[*8*]

LOL Graceful Show of Force random Sway attempt in Region 12:
Target: (1d3)[*3*] (ACM)
Attempt: (2d8+8)[*17*]

----------


## LapisCattis

SEN resistances with Rep bonus added:


Coerce Region 68 TP 2 from SEN  (2d6+4)[*6*]
Infiltrate Sen (2d6+3)[*8*]
Slander Sen with the CCA (2d6+4)[*10*]
Slander Sen with the ABS (2d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*12*]
(2d6+3)[*10*]

(2d6+2)[*11*]
(2d6+4)[*16*]

(2d6+9)[*16*]
(2d6+2)[*14*]

----------


## Aerin

*Round 15 Astral Menagerie*

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*2*] treasure upon leaving the Lambent Syndicate and reappear with (1d22)[*10*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d22)[*15*]!
The Mare appears with (1d22)[*14*]!
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d22)[*9*]!
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*6*] with (1d22)[*6*]!
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d22)[*22*]!
The scintillating Twin appears with (1d22)[*20*]!

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin

1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Magaramach, The
6. Splendid Miru Miru, The
7. Peacekeepers of Surunung, The
8. Eternal Spring
9. Deep Blue
10. Riftlings Many of the Dead Seas, The
11. Shifting Ennead, The
12. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
13. Gravetenders, The
14. Seatide Confederacy, The
15. Cryptid Congress, The
16. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18. Cyphiri Union, The
19. Pfilghol
20. Costa Sereia
21. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22. Gotezhar, The

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+10)[*19*]

(2d6+11)[*18*]
(2d6+11)[*21*]

(2d6+9)[*11*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+8)[*13*]

afdsghdtACRE

----------


## Gengy

From Round 14, Astral Menegerie:

_"The Mimic appears as (1d6)[3] with (1d22)[22]!"
_
-----

[Mimic Banished Merchants] provide (1d4)[*3*] treasure upon leaving the Gotezhar Builders Union.

----------


## Rolepgeek

(2d6)[*6*]

(2d8)[*8*]

(2d6)[*8*]

(2d8)[*16*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Unruly Faction Undermining Attempts:
Region 77 Aristocracy: Targeting Merchants; Attempt - (2d6+3)[*9*] vs KNH (2d6+4)[*9*]
Region 103 Clergy: Target - (1d2)[*2*]; Attempt - (2d6+7)[*13*] vs COS (2d6+7)[*12*]
Region 104 Clergy: Target - (1d2)[*2*]; Attempt - (2d6+7)[*15*] vs PGL (2d6+1)[*6*]

Faction Unrest Resistance rolls:

Region 8 Clergy - (2d6+10)[*17*] LSD Intrigue vs TN 12
Region 9 Clergy - (2d6+9)[*16*] LOL Diplomacy vs TN 14
Region 17 Clergy - (2d6+2)[*9*] LIT Intrigue vs TN 16
Region 18 Clergy - (2d6+2)[*8*] LIT Intrigue vs TN 12
Region 26 Clergy - (2d6+10)[*15*] LIT Faith vs TN 12
Region 130 Clergy - (2d6+4)[*12*] MHR Faith vs TN 12

Region 22 Aristocracy - (2d6+2)[*9*] UNI Diplomacy vs TN 14
Region 66 Aristocracy - (2d6+3)[*11*] RFT Diplomacy vs TN 12
Region 79 Aristocracy - (2d6+7)[*13*] STC Diplomacy vs TN 12
Region 141 Aristocracy - (2d6+6)[*16*] LUX Diplomacy vs TN 12

Region 14 Merchants - (2d6+3)[*11*] LOL Faith vs TN 12

Region 101 - Warning! Reaved Supports degrading region.
Region 109 - Warning! Reaved Supports degrading region.

Unruly Faction Rebellion Possibilities
Region 77 Aristocracy: TN 1, no roll needed
Region 103 Clergy: TN 2 [3 rds - 1 for info delay+no resist roll]; (2d3)[*2*]
Region 104 Clergy: TN 2 [3 rds - 1 for info delay+no resist roll]; (2d3)[*5*]
Region 108 Clergy: TN 2; (2d3)[*2*]
Region 115 Clergy: TN 1, no roll needed

----------


## Rolepgeek

(1d3+1)[*4*]

(1d3+1)[*3*]

(1d4+2)[*3*]

(1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

SKR Trawling Beast Unrest resistance (2d6+11)[*20*]

BLP Trawling Beast Unrest resistance (2d6+4)[*10*]

CYP Trawling Beast Unrest resistance (2d6+10)[*15*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reaver attacks number: (2d3)[*4*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Reaver attacks (rolled at Role's request):

Attack on Region 126 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*18*], unresisted
Attack on Region 113 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*19*], resisted by OKI: (2d6+4)[*7*]
Attack on Region 118 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*], resisted by OKI: (2d6+4)[*15*]
Attack on Region 64 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*16*], resisted by KNH: (2d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Minescratcher

126: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2: (1d2)[*1*]
113: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2: (1d2)[*1*]
118: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss: (1d4)[*3*]
64: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss: (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Reavers trying to Sack 126 Thirsting Tenets HS 1: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs no resistance

Reavers trying to Sack 113 Flowing Way HS 1: (2d6+11)[*16*] vs OKI (2d6+4)[*11*]

Reavers trying to Reave a unit from OKI: (2d6+11)[*22*] vs OKI (2d6+4)[*11*]

Reavers trying to Reave a unit from KNH: (2d6+11)[*19*] vs KNH (2d6+3)[*12*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Was anyone of note Taken or Killed by the Reavers?

OKI reaved twice: (1d20-2)[*15*]
KNH reaved once: (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## Volthawk

Recruit General: (1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## mystic1110

Shark People Youths travel where:

(1d3)[*1*]

1: Region 152
2: Region 150
3: Region 147

Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

Polar-SHK Action: (1d6)[*2*]
Tropical-SHK Action: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Rolling for Petrix's stats!  Not in order because of the generous support of the Nacres!  

(6d4)[*3*][*2*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*3*](17)

----------


## Feathersnow

Convert Holy Site 104.1

(2d6+8)[*12*]  +1 for converting an open site, -1 for distance (effective distance 4 because 1 from Pfithreef, whete I have a cultural exchange, -2 for a hostile clergy

----------


## Tychris1

Resist buyout of 6.1 TP:(2d6+10)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

Giantslayer:(2d6+12)[*15*]
Spending 1 Treasure
Seek Aiding this Auto Success but Ill roll anyway:(2d6)[*8*] + a lot

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Aristocracy of 129 (Military 6 + 1 Prestige + 1 Faith + 1 Treasure): (2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## LapisCattis

*UNI Actions:*
(1d12)[*10*]
(1d12)[*2*]
(1d12)[*12*]

*MHR Actions:*
(1d12)[*12*]
(1d12)[*3*]
(1d12)[*6*]

BLP Actions will come later

*UNI Stat Increase* (1d5)[*3*]

*MHR Stat Increase* (1d5)[*5*]

*BLP Stat Increase* (1d5)[*2*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Press Confederation claim on 176, using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 4 regions: (2d6+8)[*14*] vs TN 12 (Dip 8, +1 PRS, -1 distance)

----------


## Kythia

New ruler statline
(7d4)[*17*]

----------


## Kythia

> New ruler statline


Now with added correctness!

(7d4)[*1*][*4*][*4*][*3*][*1*][*1*][*3*](17)

----------


## Rolepgeek

CRY Ruler loss roll from capital loss: (1d20-12)[*5*]

----------


## Kythia

Colonising region - econ 6, 1 treasure, for +7, TN is 12
(2d6)[*10*]

Sacking my holy site - mil 6, aristocratic support +2 for +8, TN is 12
(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Spy vs Spy: (1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## bc56

Secret Action (2d6+7)[*16*]

Expedition (2d6+7)[*10*]

Convert (2d6+4)[*7*] + Seek Aid?

Seek Aid (divine aid) (2d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## Gengy

Expedition Northwest of 174 using Bitter Tourism powered by explosions Phosphorites
_3 Distance Loss to skip from 138 to 174, then 174 northwest for 4 total distance loss, for a -1
Econ 8
Add a Treasure_

(2d6+8)[*20*] vs TN 12 for success

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Fai: *The Factory Ascends* [Become Faith Head of The Eternal Communion] [+18 (10 Faith, +3 Rustplagued, +2 GRV, +2 RFT, +1 Treasure.)] [May flux treasure based on GRV support, but I trust that being there, point is to 100% hit TN 20]
(2d6)[*11*]+18

----------


## Volthawk

Prospect W34 (Economy 10 + 2 Artefact + 1 DNA Rep + 1 Treasure - 1 Distance): (2d6+13)[*22*]
Route: 129->140 (1; Briny border ignored w/tech), 140->W32 (1), W32->W34 (1) = 3 - 0.5 (Chora Rep) = 2.5, rounded to 3, -1 penalty

----------


## MappyPK

MIR buyout of 3.3
CI for buyouts
Support from HEX +2
Distance -1

(2d8+1)[*13*]

----------


## MappyPK

MIR explore of 149
Using 1 treasure for +1
Eco 6
Bioluminescent navigation to go into Depth 1

(2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## MappyPK

MIR explore of 150
Eco 6
Bioluminescent navigation to reach depth 1

(2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## mystic1110

SHK Sacks 

66.1 (2d6)[*2*]+10 Mil
158.1 (2d6)[*10*]+10 Mil

----------


## Czard

Peacekeepers of Surunung, Round 15

Raise Reputation with Chelonian Chora: 4 DIP + (2d6)[*6*]
Send Diplomatic Mission to region east of Region 155 across shoals border using *bioluminescent navigation* if depth 1: 4 DIP + (2d6)[*5*]
Procure Spy: 5 + (1d4)[*2*]
Investigate region southeast of Region 155 adjacent to Regions 11 and 12 using *bioluminescent navigation* if depth 1: 5 INT + (2d6)[*7*]
Investigate region east of Region 158 using *bioluminescent navigation* if depth 1: 5 INT + (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Aristocracy of 101 (Military 6 + 1 Religion + 1 Prestige + 1 Treasure - 1 distance): (2d6+8)[*18*]
Route: 129->138 (1), 138->136 (1), 136->135 (1), 135->101 (1.5; roughs border) = 4.5 - 0.5 (Chora Rep) = 4, -1 penalty

----------


## farothel

[1][military] sack holy order in region 4 (add treasure) TN 16 (2d6)[*8*] +7
[2][faith] transform HS 4.3 to uplift reverence (add treasure) (2d8)[*6*] +9
[3][faith] transform HS 29.1 to uplift reverence (add treasure) (2d8)[*3*] +9
[4][economy] buyout TP30.2 (assistance from merchants) (2d6)[*6*] +11
[5][economy] buyout TP153.3 (assistance from MIR merchants, -1 distance) (2d6)[*5*] +10

----------


## Gengy

Does Mira'din have any more kids?  [1 or 2, no; 3-5 yes]

(1d5)[*5*]

If yes, how many?  (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Gengy

New Children

Gender
1: Boy (1) or Girl (2) (1d2)[*1*]
2: Boy (1) or Girl (2) (1d2)[*1*]
3: Boy (1) or Girl (2) (1d2)[*1*]

_Do they inherit Mira'din's unusual connection to a Gotezhar Bolya?_ [1-3 no, 4, yes]
1: (1d4)[*4*]
2: (1d4)[*4*]
3: (1d4)[*4*]

Do they have any complications? (birth defects, weak bodies, illness, etc) [1 yes, 2-4 no]
1: (1d4)[*3*]
2: (1d4)[*1*]
3: (1d4)[*4*]

_Do their older brothers live well, or have an accident?_ (Accident on a 1)
Saroon'din: (1d20)[*6*]
Kora'sin: (1d20)[*14*]
Huurjan'oak: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Gengy

Mira'din's Fifth Son's Trouble:

(1d6)[*2*]

1: Blind
2: Mute
3: Lame in the left Arm
4: Lame in the right Arm
5: Weak Constitution
6: White Scales

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Rolling over ruler to Mawbel v2.0

Configuring dynastic patch...

>uploading Echo Chamber (roll 2d4 take best)

Dip: (1d4)[*3*]
Mil: (1d4)[*3*]
Eco: (1d4)[*2*] +2
Fai (1d4)[*1*] OR (1d4)[*3*] +2
Int: (1d4)[*4*]

Actions This Turn (+3 Faith)

----------


## Aerin

*3. Intrigue: Investigate region 186.*
Using Bioluminescent Navigation for depth 1 access
Route: skip to 80 (trade route with SHK) > 186
Rank 2 with CCA: -0.5 effective regions
Distance penalty: 3.5 effective regions = -1 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Treasure: +1
City bonus (region 135): +1
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+10)[*16*]

*4. Intrigue: Investigate region 152.*
Using Bioluminescent Navigation for depth 1 access
Route: skip to 153 (trade route with MIR) > 152
Rank 2 with CCA: -0.5 effective regions
Distance penalty: 3.5 effective regions = -1 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Treasure: +1
City bonus (region 111): +1
Intrigue score: 6
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+10)[*21*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony turn 15

*[Diplomacy]:* Press Intermarriage claim on Region 63, spending 1 treasure for +1 (2d6+9)[*14*]

*[Diplomacy]:* Sway Aristocracy of Region 64 to repair Reaved status, using both Chain of Kings (for +2) and 1 treasure (+1) (2d6+11)[*17*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Jello copy Censer, modifying Impress DPB Merchants to be a faith action and get a +1 (TN 12)
(2d6)[*6*]+12

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Impress Merchants within DPB Spawn Point (Capital, 56), spending 3 treasure, CI Impress (Faith), Eco 10, +1 Censor

(2d8)[*10*]+14

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia Actions - Round 15


Sway Clergy to Open - Region 103 (TN 14; Diplomacy 7, Treasure +2, City +1)
(2d6+10)[*20*]

Gathering Expedition - Island North of Region 109 (TN Unknown; Economy 7)
(2d6+7)[*9*]

Impress Merchants - Region 103 (TN 12; Economy 7, Treasure +1)
(2d6+8)[*15*]

Procure a Spy - Circo Luto Perdida
(1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

10 Faith stat. All Impress actions have a 2d8 faith CI. All Faith Actions gain +3 Rust Bonus (if ESP holds/obtains Merchant Support within region).

Basic Action
Impress Clergy in 74 (Marunte)
(2d8)[*11*]+10

Miracle Action (Bequeath Mammos, Pt 1) 
Impress All Clergy and Convert All Holy Sites within Regions [56, 57, 58]

Impress Clergy 56
(2d8)[*7*]+10 +3 if successfully Impressed Spawn Point (56) Merchants

Impress Clergy 57
(2d8)[*14*]+13

Convert Holy Site 58 [2]
(2d6)[*12*]+13
vs GRV resistance roll; if success, then:

Impress Clergy 58
(2d8)[*14*]+13
vs GRV resistance roll


Miracle Action (Bequeath Mammos, pt 2)
Cast Out DPB, denounce all regions with Clergies gained from the above action.
(2d6)[*7*] +10 +3
vs DPB resistance roll

If Cast Out, Then

Encourage Defiance Aristocrats Region 56
(2d6)[*8*]+10[+3] [If 56 Merchant Support Acquisition Successful]
vs DPB resistance roll

Encourage Defiance Aristocrats Region 57
(2d6)[*7*]+13
vs DPB resistance roll

Encourage Defiance Aristocrats Region 58
(2d6)[*5*]+13
vs DPB resistance roll

----------


## Feathersnow

Roll to impress Clergy 125!

(2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Talis

Rolling new ruler:
Judge Shimmering Grey
8d4 drop 3 with tech.

(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Rolls:
(1d200)[*50*]
(1d200)[*71*]
(1d200)[*28*]
(1d200)[*183*]
(1d200)[*17*]

----------


## Talis

Die Rolls Turn 15

Buyout TP 1 in Region 64
(2d6+9)[*15*]

Buyouot TP 1 in  Region 63
(2d6+9)[*11*]

Buyout TP 2 in the Cathedral of Movement (67)
(2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Sway Reaved 109 Aristocracy, using the Regalis Arbor to reduce the effective distance to 0 regions: (2d8+9)[*17*] vs TN 18 (Dip 8, +1 PRS)

Sway Reaved 118 Aristocracy: (2d8+9)[*20*] vs TN 18 (Dip 8, +1 PRS)

Buyout 114 TP 1 for Giantsbane Seeds: (2d6+7)[*16*] vs TN 12 (Eco 4, +1 Treasure, +2 COS Assist)

----------


## Volthawk

Seek Aid on OKI's Sway of 109: (2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Lumaeus

First Ruler (but somehow dynastic) stats:

Diplomacy: (1d4)[*2*]
Military: (1d4)[*2*]
Economy: (1d4)[*2*]
Faith: (1d4+5)[*7*]
Intrigue: (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Faith rerool chance:

(1d4+5)[*7*]

----------


## Aerin

*Change ruler non-dynastically.* 
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]

Extra 1d4 from Traveling Scholars powered by Ivory Legionnaires.
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 1: conversion of holy site 1 in region 187, with deep blue's assistance. (2d6+8)[*11*]
action 2: conversion of holy site 1 in region 57, with deep blue's assistance. (2d6+8)[*11*]
action 3: conversion of holy site 1 in region 56, with deep blue's assistance. (2d6+8)[*16*]
action 4: conversion of holy siin region 55, with deep blue's assistance. (2d6+8)[*17*]
nonaction: seek aid for defense of esp. (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Secret Action: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Corona

[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in Meadows of Elyan'dan (136) and buy out TP 136.1*
Sway: 2d8 (CI) + 9 Dip + 1 Prestige - 1 Distance (6>138(TR)>136) + 1 treasure + 1 city Sheade vs TN 18
(2d8+11)[*18*]
Buyout: 2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance (6>138(TR)>136, 1 negated by Tairlav Palace) vs TN 12
(2d6+10)[*13*]
[*]*[Economy]Impress merchants in Kaarme (14) and buy out TP 14.1*
Impress: 2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance vs TN 12 (TP in 15, Hardplate Fungus satisifes desired import)
(2d6+10)[*15*]
Buyout: 2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance + 2 self-support
(2d6+12)[*20*]
[*]*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in Lojan (9) and buy out TP 9.1* 
Sway: 2d8 (CI) + 9 Dip + 1 Prestige - 0 Distance vs TN 18
(2d8+10)[*13*]
Buyout:  2d6 + 10 Eco - 0 Distance + 2 self-support vs TN 12
(2d6+12)[*15*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

DNA Coercions from Round 14 into 15:

TP1 in 186 for CYP: (2d6+9)[*15*]
TP1 in 66 for CYP: (2d6+9)[*17*] -2 Distance penalty

TP3 in 122 for LUX: (2d6+9)[*17*] 
TP1 in 49 for LUX: (2d6+9)[*13*] -4 Distance penalty
TP1 in 174 for LUX: (2d6+9)[*17*] -2 Distance penalty
TP2 in 100 for LUX: (2d6+9)[*14*] -4 Distance penalty

----------


## Rolepgeek

DPB vs CYP roll-off
DPB used Child of Pearl
DPB 1: (2d6+10)[*13*]
DPB 2: (2d6+10)[*17*]
CYP: (2d6+12)[*17*] (PRS Rank 3)

----------


## Rolepgeek

DPBs coalition invasion of Magma Falls (51)
Dist. losses (lost on roll of 1)
SEN: (1d2)[*2*]
GRV: (1d2)[*2*] (1d2)[*2*]
KNH: (1d2)[*2*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
DPB: (2d6+6)[*14*] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
Sersi the Pale (GRV): (2d6+12)[*17*] Attempting to use Dissertation in Practice (when defending and outnumbered: +2 to Tactical Maneuvering, +4 to battle roll, -20% own casualties, -30% enemy casualties, +12 to enemy leader loss roll)

----------


## Rolepgeek

DPBs coalition invasion of Magma Falls (51)

Outnumbering:
16 DPB & 5 SEN units vs 5 GRV & 5 ESP & 1+2 ESP units; ~60% Advantage for DPB; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
DPB: (2d10+10)[*21*]
GRV: (2d10+9)[*25*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Leader loss rolls

DPB Subcommander: 2 DPB units lost, 1 SEN unit lost, Dissertation in Practice: (1d20+9)[*11*]
Sersi the Pale: 1 GRV unit lost, 1 KNH unit lost: (1d20-2)[*16*]

----------


## Tychris1

Convertinghs 1 in 18:(2d6+9)[*11*] spend 1 treasure

----------


## Aerin

*Round 16 Astral Menagerie*

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*3*] treasure upon leaving the Riftborn Myriad and reappear with (1d22)[*8*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d22)[*10*]!
The Mare appears with (1d22)[*1*]!
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d22)[*19*]!
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*2*] with (1d22)[*1*]!
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d22)[*17*]!
The scintillating Twin appears with (1d22)[*22*]!

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin

1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Magaramach, The
6. Splendid Miru Miru, The
7. Peacekeepers of Surunung, The
8. Eternal Spring
9. Deep Blue
10. Riftborn Myriad, The
11. Shifting Ennead, The
12. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
13. Gravetenders, The
14. Seatide Confederacy, The
15. Cryptid Congress, The
16. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18. Cyphiri Union, The
19. Pfilghol
20. Costa Sereia
21. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22. Gotezhar, The

----------


## Rolepgeek

Reaver attacks:

(2d3+1)[*6*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Attack on Region 71 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*21*], resisted by DRG with assistance from STC
Attack on Region 28 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*17*], resisted by LSD
Attack on Region 126 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*18*], resisted by CYP
Attack on Region 18 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*15*], resisted by LIT
Attack on Region 4 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*15*], resisted by HEX
Attack on Region 170 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*18*], unresisted

----------


## Rolepgeek

Region 71 resistance by DRG + STC: (2d8+11)[*16*]

Region 28 resistance by LSD: (2d6+9)[*15*]

Region 126 resistance by CYP: (2d6+8)[*14*]

Region 18 Aristocracy by LIT: (2d6+8)[*11*]

Region 4 Merchants by HEX: (2d6+7)[*16*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

71 A: 1-3 Targeting Soldiers, 4 Targeting Officers - (1d4)[*2*]
28 C: 1-2 Holy Site 1, 3 Holy Site - (1d3)[*3*]
126 M: Trading Post 1
18 A: 1-3 Targeting Soldiers, 4 Targeting Officers - (1d4)[*2*]
4 M: 1 Trading Post 1, 2 Trading Post - (1d2)[*1*]
170 M: Trading Post 1

---

Region 71 Culling - Reavers vs. DRG: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs (2d8+11)[*27*]
Region 28 Sacking - Reavers vs. LSD: (2d6+11)[*21*] vs (2d6+9)[*15*]
Region 126 Sacking - Reavers vs. CYP: (2d6+11)[*15*] vs (2d6+8)[*12*]
Region 18 Culling - Reavers vs. LIT: (2d6+11)[*16*] vs (2d6+8)[*13*]
Region 4 Sacking - Reavers vs. HEX: (2d6+11)[*23*] vs (2d6+7)[*18*]
Region 170 Sacking - Reavers vs. NTV: (2d6+11)[*22*] vs (2d6+4)[*15*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+7)[*12*]
(2d6+5)[*12*]

(2d3+1)[*6*]

(2d6+10)[*13*]
(2d6+10)[*16*]
(2d6+8)[*17*]

(2d6+10)[*17*]
(2d6+1)[*8*]

----------


## LapisCattis

(2d6+10)[*15*]

wagl;kdjag;ldjgkasdf

----------


## Rolepgeek

DPB Encourage Defiance resistance rolls:

Spawn Point (56): (2d6+9)[*19*]
Micht Tsy Fivrivirvs (57): (2d6+9)[*11*]
Coresite (58): (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Tychris1

Giantslayer:(2d8)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Expedition South of W36 (10 Economy + 1 DNA Rep + 3 Treasure): (2d6+14)[*19*]

If 18+, Prospect (2d8 CI + 10 Economy + 1 DNA Rep + 2 Artefact + 2 Treasure): (2d8+15)[*19*]

----------


## Tychris1

New ruler stats dynastic
Mil:(1d4+2)[*4*]
Faith:(1d4+2)[*6*]
Dip: (1d4+2)[*6*]
Econ: (1d4+2)[*5*]
Int: (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Volthawk

Seek Aid on Prospect: (2d6+10)[*19*]

----------


## mystic1110

Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

Polar-SHK Action: (1d6)[*2*]
Tropical-SHK Action: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Volthawk

Prospect take 2, proper dice edition (10 Economy + 1 DNA Rep + 2 Artefact + 2 Treasure + 1 Seek Aid): (2d6+16)[*27*]

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Rolls:
(1d200)[*131*]
(1d200)[*162*]
(1d200)[*101*]
(1d200)[*99*]
(1d200)[*167*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

(2d6+8)[*16*]
roll +faith and intrigue

----------


## Grim ranger

??? roll (Faith + Intrigue) (2d6+10)[*18*]

----------


## Gengy

Poetry Contest

(2d6)[*8*] +6 Diplomacy


Sword Dance

(2d6)[*7*] +10 Military

----------


## Tychris1

Convert Holy Site 1 in 17:(2d6+10)[*16*]
Convert Holy Site 2 in 17:(2d6+10)[*17*]
Convert Holy Site 3 in 17:(2d6+10)[*20*]

Impress Clergy in 18:(2d6+11)[*18*]

Impress Aristocracy in Budak Perak 18:(2d6+11)[*20*]

----------


## MappyPK

Coronation event rolls:

Poetry: DIP (2d6+5)[*15*]
Swords: FAI (2d6+5)[*14*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Slander the Gotezhar to the Nacres
.(2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Aerin

*Coronation of Primarch Petrix event rolls*

*Poetry contest:* 7 INT 
(2d6+7)[*13*]

*Sword dance:* 3 FAI (treated as 4 due to PRS rank 4)
(2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## farothel

[1][economy] become a merchant marine
[2][faith] impress clergy region 4 (add treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) (2d6)[*5*] +11
[3][faith] impress clergy region 29 (add treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) (2d6)[*9*] +11
[4][Diplomacy] marriage claim on region 30 (add treasure, +1 prestige, TN12) (2d6)[*9*] +9
[5][Diplomacy] attend The Coronation of Primarch Petrix

----------


## farothel

The Coronation of Primarch Petrix

poetry (diplomacy): (2d6)[*8*] +7

sword dance (faith): (2d6)[*8*] +9

----------


## Aerin

*Intrigue: Investigate southwest of region 175*
Using Bioluminescent Navigation for depth 1 access (if required)
Route: skip to 173 > 175 > southwest
Rank 2 with CCA: -0.5 effective regions
Distance penalty: 5 effective regions = -2 penalty
Rank 2 with DNA: +2
Lux-Glossian Way 5 HS bonus: +1
Lux-Glossian Way 15 HS bonus: 2d8
Treasure: +1
City bonus (region 135): +1
Intrigue score: 7
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d8+10)[*22*]

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Reaved Merchants of 170 (10 Economy + 1 Prestige + 1 Religion - 1 Distance): (2d6+11)[*20*]
Route: 122->174 (4 regions, skipping to CCA base)->170 (1 region)= 5 - 1 (adjacent to CCA base) = 4 regions, -1 penalty

----------


## Aerin

*Economy: Colonize region 152*
Using Bioluminescent Navigation for depth 1 access
Route: skip to 153 (MIR trade route) > 152
Rank 2 with CCA: -0.5 effective regions
Distance penalty: 3.5 effective regions = -1 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Treasure: +1
Investigated last turn: +1
Economy score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+7)[*13*]

*Economy: Colonize region 186*
Using Bioluminescent Navigation for depth 1 access
Route: skip to 79 (STC trade route) > 80 > 186
Rank 2 with CCA: -0.5 effective regions
Use one charge of Electrodialytic Staurozoa to negate the briny border penalty
Distance penalty: 4.5 effective regions = -2 penalty
Rank 1 with DNA: +1
Treasure: +1
Investigated last turn: +1
Economy score: 5
TN: 12 (Great success: 18)
(2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Reaved Aristocracy of 91 (Mil 8 + 1 Prestige + 1 Religion + 2 Treasure - 4 Distance): (2d6+8)[*19*]
Route: 122->140 (1 region, owned support)->W35 (1 region)->W34 (1 region)->W33 (1 region)->91 (1 region)= 5 -0.5 = 4.5, round to 5 regions, -2 penalty, doubled to -4

----------


## Volthawk

Compose Passion (Lyric 10): (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## Gengy

_Sway Bonuses_:  2d8 Middish Way, +1 Rep 2 PRS, +1 Treasure (for each roll, for a total of [3] Treasure spend), 6 Diplomacy

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 174 (-1 Distance)
(2d8+7)[*15*] (TN 12)

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 137
(2d8+8)[*18*] (TN 12)

*[Diplomacy]* Sway Aristocrats in 130 - [REAVED]
(2d8+8)[*15*] (TN 13)

----------


## Volthawk

Conduct Passion (Lyric 10 + 2 Treasure; +2 TN for being done in the same round as Compose for TN 16): (2d6+12)[*18*]

----------


## mystic1110

SHK Sack 82.1 (2d6)[*7*]+10

----------


## mystic1110

DPB Seek Aid against Titan (2d6)[*6*]+7 SHK Faith as Vassal

----------


## Czard

Peacekeepers of Surunung, Round 16

Investigate region north of Region 160 using bioluminescent navigation if Depth 1; (2d6)[*9*]
Investigate region east of Region 160 using bioluminescent navigation if Depth 1; (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Secret Action: (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Don't worry about it:

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Exploration: (2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Exploration east of 20: (2d6+8)[*13*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Kar-Nath Hegemony Turn 16

Recruit a spy: (1d4+5)[*8*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Convert [Region 115] HS 1 from Prophetic Histories to Flowing Way: (2d6+3)[*11*] vs TN 12 (Faith 4, -1 CCA rep)

Convert C'oupé [Region 116] HS 1 from Order of the Violet Crown to Flowing Way: (2d6+3)[*7*] vs TN 12 (Faith 4, -1 CCA rep)

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia Round 16 Actions

Gathering Expedition - Island North of Region 109 (TN Unknown; Economy 8, distance penalty -1)
(2d6+7)[*13*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 103 HS 3, Temple of Duarge (TN 12; Faith 6)
(2d6+6)[*12*]

Investigate the captured Reavers and materials from Aelwyd Adferiad (TN Unknown; Practical Curiousity - 2d8, Intrigue 8, Treasure +3, Distance Penalty -5)
(2d8+6)[*18*]

----------


## Volthawk

Impress Reaved Clergy of 126 (10 Faith + 1 Prestige + 1 Religion): (2d6+12)[*21*]

----------


## Talis

[Economy] Impress Merchants in Sketi (68) spending 3 wealth
(2d8+8)[*15*]

[Economy] Impress 179 using Frozen Logs
(2d8+5)[*16*]

----------


## Gengy

_Do any of Mira'din's children have an accident?_ (Accident on a 1)

Saroon'din: (1d20)[*19*]
Kora'sin: (1d20)[*12*]
Huurjan'oak: (1d20)[*18*]
Druthtu'o: (1d20)[*16*]
Proj'eto and Shbuul'walg: (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## bc56

Buyout: (2d6+8)[*16*]
Expedition: (2d6+8)[*17*]
Seek Aid (2d8+4)[*10*]
Convert (2d6+5)[*10*] + Seek Aid?

----------


## MappyPK

135 Buyout
CI for Buyouts
8 ECO
Support from LUX +2
Distance -1
Total modifier: +9

(2d8+9)[*14*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Resist Impress Merchants from STC, using 3 treasure
4 Eco, +3 Rustplagued, +3 Treasure
(2d6)[*10*]+10

Eco: Buyout TP 1 of Pelagic Graftsmer in region 66
4 Eco +3 Rustplagued +2 Support
(2d6)[*7*]+10

Eco: Buyout TP 1 of Glass from STC in region 68
4 Eco +3 Rustplagued +2 Support
(2d6)[*8*]+9

Fai: Impress Clergy in region 47
Faith 8
(2d6)[*6*]+8

----------


## Autumn Stars

action 6, conversion of holy site 2 in spawn point, region 56, with assistance. (2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Feathersnow

(2d6+8)[*18*] press claim for Black Pearls, one wealth spent to increase odds

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants in region 8*  2d8 + 10 Diplomacy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance
(2d8+11)[*16*]

*[Economy]Impress merchants in region 9* 2d8 (Faith CI) + 10 Economy + 1 Prestige - 0 distance
(2d8+11)[*22*]

----------


## Aerin

*Round 17 Astral Menagerie*

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*1*] treasure upon leaving the Eternal Spring and reappear with (1d22)[*8*]!
The Kelpie appears with (1d22)[*19*]!
The Mare stays with the Lambent Syndicate for a second round!
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d22)[*6*]!
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*1*], staying with the Lambent Syndicate for a second round!
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d22)[*7*]!
The scintillating Twin appears with (1d22)[*19*]!

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin

1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymonecera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Magaramach, The
6. Splendid Miru Miru, The
7. Peacekeepers of Surunung, The
8. Eternal Spring
9. Deep Blue
10. Riftborn Myriad, The
11. Shifting Ennead, The
12. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
13. Gravetenders, The
14. Seatide Confederacy, The
15. Cryptid Congress, The
16. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18. Cyphiri Union, The
19. Pfilghol
20. Costa Sereia
21. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22. Gotezhar, The

----------


## Minescratcher

DRG-KNH invasion of Region 69

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
DRG (General Kreel): (2d6+10)[*17*] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
SEN: (2d6+13)[*20*], attempting to use Dissertation in Practice Tactical Doctrine (If fighting defensively, +2 battle, -20% own casualties, -20% enemy casualties, +12 enemy leader loss. If also outnumbered, add +2 battle, +2 TM, -20% enemy casualties)

Outnumbering:
5 DRG units + 8 KNH units vs 9 SEN units, 1 Aristocratic unit, and 1 GRV unit; Advantage for DRG; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
DRG: (2d10+5)[*18*] (1 Treasure)
SEN: (2d10+5)[*16*]



OKI invasion of Region 123
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*9*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: (2d6+13)[*19*] attempting to use Quiver Hell's Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle)
Natives: (2d6)[*8*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 OKI units vs 4 native units; Advantage for OKI; +1 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OKI: (2d10+6)[*24*]
Natives: (2d10)[*12*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]



LOL invasion of Region 15
Native Commander score:  (1d6+4)[*7*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
LOL: (2d6+10)[*19*] attempting to use Graceful Show of Force Tactical Doctrine (TM +1, -20% casualties (both sides), +12 enemy Leader Loss, +2 own Leader Loss, Free Sway attempt against random support)
Natives: (2d6)[*5*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 LOL units + 1 treasure vs 6 native units; No Advantage
Battle Roll:
LOL: (2d10+8)[*21*]
Natives: (2d10)[*8*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]



SUR invasion of Region 160 
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*9*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SUR: (2d6+10)[*20*] attempting to use Wave of Envenomation Tactical Doctrine (+4 to Battle Roll, +20% Enemy Casualties, +30% Own Casualties, +2 to Allied Leader Loss Roll effect)
Natives: (2d6)[*3*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
5 SUR units vs 3 native units; Advantage for SUR; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SUR: (2d10+6)[*18*]
Natives: (2d10)[*6*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]



SHK invasion of Region 10
Unopposed

----------


## Minescratcher

Leader Loss Rolls

General Kreel: 0 units lost, Dissertation in Practice: (1d20+12)[*19*]
Sersi: 2 SEN units lost: (1d20-2)[*12*]
Amlaigh Tolmach: 1 OKI unit lost: (1d20-1)[*10*]
123 Native Commander: 2 Greenwater Clansfolk units lost: (1d20-2)[*5*]
General Zabkrew: 0 LOL units lost, Graceful Show of Force: (1d20+1)[*14*]
15 Native Commander: 2 units lost, Graceful Show of Force: (1d20+10)[*27*]
Jejapang Keja: 3 SUR units lost, Wave of Envenomation: (1d20-1)[*15*]
160 Native Commander: 2 units lost: (1d20-2)[*12*]
Basically-A-Kraken: Capital lost: (1d20-8)[*-6*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Region 49 Merchant Rebellion
Rebels purchase (1d3)[*1*] mercenary techs from the below:
Supermarine ArtilleryRazor Current NettingDevolving Standardized IntegrationsMemetic CohesionBlood AlgaeDeath Commando Conditioning

(3d6)[*2*][*1*][*6*](9)

----------


## Minescratcher

Unruly Merchants rebel in Region 49, turning over the region to Lux-Glossia on a victory
RBL Commander score: (1d4+4)[*7*]
Native Defender score: (1d6+4)[*7*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
RBL: (2d6)[*9*] +[Commander Score] attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties for both sides)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties for both sides)

Outnumbering:
6 RBL units vs 4 native units; Advantage for RBL; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
RBL: (2d10+2)[*9*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]
Natives: (2d10)[*11*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

----------


## Minescratcher

RBL leader: 2 RBL units lost: (1d20-2)[*17*]
49 native commander: 1 native unit lost: (1d20-1)[*7*]

----------


## Minescratcher

LOL sways Region 15 Support #(1d3)[*1*]: (2d8+11)[*20*] vs TN 12

SHK sacks Region 10 TP 1 for Magaramachi Whelps: (2d6+12)[*17*] (MGM assist) vs LOL resistance: (2d6+10)[*17*] 
SHK sacks Region 10 TP 2 for Magaramachi Whelps: (2d6+12)[*20*] (MGM assist) vs MGM resistance: (2d6+7)[*17*] 
SHK sacks Region 10 TP 3 for Magaramachi Whelps: (2d6+12)[*21*] (MGM assist) vs LSD resistance: (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## Aerin

Shhh, it's a secret

(2d6)[*6*] A
(2d6)[*7*] B
(2d6)[*12*] C
(2d6)[*12*] D
(2d6)[*6*] E
(2d6)[*3*] F
(2d6)[*10*] G
(2d6)[*7*] H
(2d6)[*7*] I

----------


## Aerin

And another ...

(2d8)[*10*] F

----------


## Aerin

Yet another. 

(2d6)[*6*] K

----------


## Aerin

mimic!Kelpie and Mare conversion of region 28 HS 1:

(2d6+8)[*10*]

----------


## Aerin

Rebelling Faction Sway Attempts:
Region 108 Clergy: Target - (1d2)[*2*]; Attempt - (2d6+7)[*13*] vs TN 12

Unruly Faction Rebellion Possibilities:
Region 14 Merchants: TN 3; (2d3)[*5*]
Region 17 Clergy: TN 3; (2d3)[*3*]
Region 104 Clergy: TN 4 [5 rds - 1 for info delay+no resist roll]; (2d3)[*5*]
Region 115 Clergy: TN 3; (2d3)[*4*]

Unruly Faction Undermining Attempts:
Region 14 Merchants: Targeting Aristocracy; Attempt - (2d6+7)[*15*] vs LOL (2d6+7)[*12*] (+1 for CCA rank 1)
Region 17 Clergy: Targeting Aristocracy; Attempt - (2d6+5)[*13*] vs LIT (2d6+2)[*7*]
Region 104 Clergy: Targeting Aristocracy; Attempt - (2d6+5)[*13*] vs PGL (2d6+1)[*9*]

Faction Unrest Resistance rolls:
Write-up related:
Region 20 Aristocracy - (2d6+3)[*8*] LSD Diplomacy vs TN 12
Region 104 Aristocracy - (2d6+3)[*12*] PGL Diplomacy vs TN 12
Region 179 Aristocracy - (2d6+12)[*19*] DPB Diplomacy (+1 for CCA rank 1) vs TN 12
Region 187 Clergy - (2d6+3)[*7*] DPB Faith (+1 for CCA rank 1) vs TN 12

Reaver related: 
Region 9 Clergy - (2d6+11)[*20*] LOL Diplomacy (+1 for CCA rank 1) vs TN 14 
Region 22 Aristocracy - (2d6+10)[*16*] LIT Diplomacy vs TN 14

----------


## Aerin

Oops: The undermine attempts should be +7 for the Clergy and +5 for the Merchants. Doesn't change the results, but I want to set the record straight.

----------


## Aerin

Region 108 Merchant Rebellion Additions

The rebels purchase (1d4)[*2*] mercenary techs from the below:

1. Supermarine Artillery
2. Razor Current Netting
3. Devolving Standardized Integrations
4. Memetic Cohesion
5. Blood Algae
6. Death Commando Conditioning
Which techs?
(4d6)[*5*][*6*][*6*][*2*](19)

The rebels hire (2d3+1)[*5*] mercenary units.

----------


## Minescratcher

Retroactive DRG distance loss: (1d2)[*1*] (lost on a 1)
Retroactive KNH distance loss: (1d2)[*1*] (lost on a 1)

----------


## Rolepgeek

*DPB Invasion of 70*

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
DPB: (2d8+11)[*20*] attempting to use Skirmishing Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)
Tadgceallachmarix: (3d6+12)[*26*] attempting to use Concussive Conflagration Tactical Doctrine (always takes effect; cannot be copied; enemy cannot benefit from Outnumbering Bonuses; -60% own casualties; +12 to own battle roll; enemy gains +1 to TacMan per 5 Units; +10% enemy casualties per 3 points over enemy TacMan roll; -2 own battle roll per 3 points under enemy TacMan roll)

Outnumbering:
15 DPB units vs 5 TITAN units; 300% Advantage for DPB; +0 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
DPB: (2d12+11)[*31*]
TITAN: (2d10+18)[*32*]

----------


## Aerin

The End of the Eel Without End

Trading Post Destruction:
Region 1: No defenders. Destroyed!
Region 19 (TP 2): (2d6+6)[*12*] vs LIT Faith (2d6+10)[*17*]
Region 20 (TP 1): (2d6+6)[*10*] vs LSD Faith (2d6+1)[*12*]
Region 24 (TP 1): (2d6+6)[*13*] vs LSD Faith (2d6+1)[*10*]
Region 20 (TP 3): (2d6+6)[*13*] vs LSD Faith (2d6+1)[*9*]

Omnipresent Effect:
In order: Aristocratic Support, Clerical Support, Mercantile Support

Region 19
Target 1: (1d3)[*3*]
Target 2: (1d2)[*1*]

Region 20
Target 1: (1d3)[*3*]
Target 2: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

TIME FOR A KNOCK-DOWN, DRAIG-OUT FIGHT!

ROUND 1:
Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns: (3d6+10)[*26*]
Gwrfaedlaithe, The Fuming Ice: (1d20+14)[*18*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

ROUND 2!
Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns: (3d6+12)[*23*]
Gwrfaedlaithe, The Fuming Ice: (1d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

ROUND 3!
Tadgceallachmarix, The Thunder That Burns: (3d6+14)[*24*]
Gwrfaedlaithe, The Fuming Ice: (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Collateral Damage:
(2d4)[*2*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

What's damaged?
(1d7)[*4*]
(1d7)[*7*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Reaver attacks (rolled at Role's request):

Attack on Region 131 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*] resisted by MHR: (2d6+9)[*11*]
Attack on Region 101 Clergy: (2d6+11)[*15*], unresisted 
Attack on Region 66 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*23*] resisted by RFT: (2d6+3)[*12*]
Attack on Region 2 Clergy (2d6+11)[*19*], resisted by LSD: (2d6+9)[*12*]

----------


## Minescratcher

2: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2, 3: Sack Holy Site 3: (1d3)[*2*]
101: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2, 3: Sack Holy Site 3: (1d3)[*1*]
131: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss: (1d4)[*3*]
66: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss: (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

ABS Prospect Attempt in 124 for Hard Metal on behalf of LUX:
(2d6+9)[*16*] -2(?) distance penalty

----------


## Minescratcher

Reavers trying to Sack 101 Open HS 1: (2d6+11)[*16*] vs no resistance

Reavers trying to Sack 2 Crimson Chant HS 2: (2d6+11)[*20*] vs LSD (2d6+9)[*15*]

Reavers trying to Reave a unit from MHR: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs MHR (2d6+9)[*13*]

Reavers trying to Reave a Treasure from RFT: (2d6+11)[*18*] vs RFT (2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Was anyone of note Taken or Killed by the Reavers?

LSD reaved once:  (1d20-1)[*4*]
MHR reaved once:  (1d20-1)[*1*]
RFT reaved once: (1d20-1)[*19*]

----------


## mystic1110

Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

Polar-SHK Action: (1d6)[*2*]
Temperate-SHK Action: (1d6)[*1*]
Tropical-SHK Action: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Rolepgeek

Effulgent Witness Leader Loss roll: (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Feathersnow

What do the Black Pearls do?

(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Feathersnow

The Black Pearls help negotiate for information from DNA

(2d6+9)[*18*]

The Black Pearls try to steal bioluminescent navigation from OKI!

(2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## Aerin

Very very late secret rolls

(2d6)[*12*] A
(2d6)[*7*] B

----------


## Aerin

From Round 16: DPB attempts to refine their Core Fragment in the depths of region 80.

(2d6+2)[*10*] (Faith)

----------


## Aerin

Abyssal Stewards spy score
(1d4+5)[*7*]

----------


## MappyPK

MIR Explore 150 using Bioluminescent Navigation, 1 treasure
ECO 8
(2d6+8)[*17*]+1

MIR Recruit General -- Tiaki
(1d4+6)[*10*]

MIR Buyout 152.1 using 1 treasure, CI for buyouts
ECO 8
(2d8+8)[*19*]+1

MIR Buyout 100.1 using 1 treasure, CI for buyouts, city bonus from Kanapa, and the compass
Distance penalties: -3
ECO 8
(2d8+8)[*17*]+2+2-3

MIR Impress Merchants 160 with Carapace Armor, Faith+1 to Impress
ECO 8
(2d6+8)[*16*]+1

----------


## Gengy

*Economy* - Seek the Origins of the Crystal Bottle [Black Spot] (TN 14)
(2d6+11)[*16*] (10 Econ, +1 Treasure)

[Black Spot] Leader Loss Roll:
Mira'din: Auto-success (+4 from Middish Way and Essensio's Conch {Artifact}, -3 from Black Spot, total of 1d20+1 - cannot roll a '1')
Squall Kagado:  Participating in Battle

*[Diplomacy]* Establish Marriage Claim [Region 140] {Saroon'din, current Heir}
(2d6+10)[*17*] (8 Diplomacy, +1 Treasure, +1 PRS Rank 1)

*[Diplomacy]* Establish Marriage Claim [Region 170] {Druthtu'o, fourth eldest and owner of a Bolya}
(2d6+10)[*17*] (8 Diplomacy, +1 Treasure, +1 PRS Rank 1)

*[Diplomacy]* Aristocratic Support [Region 140]
(2d8+9)[*16*] (8 Diplomacy, +1 Treasure, Middish Way)

*[Diplomacy]* Aristocratic Support [Region 170]
(2d8+9)[*12*] (8 Diplomacy, +1 Treasure, Middish Way)

----------


## Volthawk

Chorus of Passion [TN 14, 1 unlocked Song stat] (Lyric 10 + 1 Treasure): (2d6+11)[*18*]

Impress Reaved Mercants of 126 (Economy 10 + 1 Religion + 1 Prestige): (2d6+12)[*16*]
Distance Penalty: 1.5 (122->126, Brackish border) - 1 (Chora Rep, adjacent base) = 0.5 * 2 = 1, no penalty

Colonise 121 [TN 14 due to no TPs in 121] (Economy 10 + 1 DNA Rep): (2d6+11)[*14*]

----------


## Tychris1

General:(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## farothel

[2][Diplomacy] earning the right to undergo the Bottomless Trial from ABS (TN14): (2d6+8)[*13*]
[3][Diplomacy] sway aristocracy region 30 (TN12, +1 prestige, +1 faith): (2d6+10)[*22*]

----------


## Tychris1

Divine Mistress Adiratna holds a Blood Drive for Indah (spending 1 Treasure):(2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Tychris1

Impress Aristocracy Region 17 (Lance):(2d6+7)[*12*]
Sway Clergy Region 17 (treasure):(2d6+7)[*16*]
Impress Clergy region 22:(2d6+9)[*19*]
Convert holy site 1 region 19 (treasure):(2d6+8)[*14*]

----------


## Czard

Peacekeepers of Surunung
Round 17

Impress Aristocracy of Region 160; 9 MIL + (2d6)[*5*]
Investigate region between 152 and 158; 7 INT + (2d6)[*7*]
Investigate region northeast of 159; 7 INT + (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Buyout Region 129 TP 2 for Mercenary Retainers: (2d6+6)[*14*] vs TN 12 (Econ 4, +2 CYP assist)

Buyout Region 116 TP 1 for Anuran Vanguards: (2d6+4)[*13*] vs TN 12 (Econ 4)

Sway Region 123 Clergy: (2d8+11)[*17*] vs TN 18 (Dip 10, +1 PRS, 2d8 Middish Way)

----------


## Volthawk

Seek Aid on OKI Sway Clergy in Region 123: (2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## Grim ranger

[Economy]: send Expedition west of Region 63 through glacial border (using a treasure for +1) (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Talis

Tidespire Rolls:
(1d200)[*82*]
(1d200)[*153*]
(1d200)[*166*]
(1d200)[*22*]
(1d200)[*167*]
(1d200)[*40*]

----------


## Aerin

DRG
Military: Impress Aristocracy in Aelwyd Adferiad: (2d6+6)[*14*] (TN 13 - Reaved)
Faith: Convert Region 71 HS 1 to Wings of the World: (2d6+8)[*18*]
Faith: Convert Region 71 HS 2 to Wings of the World: (2d6+8)[*15*]
Faith: Convert Region 70 HS 1 to Wings of the World: (2d6+8)[*13*] +2 Titanic

CCA
Faith: Convert Region 5 HS 2: (2d6+9)[*18*] -1 DP

DNA
Intrigue: Investigate the destroyed Holdfast in the Khandeeps: (2d6+9)[*17*] +2 (Rank 2 with DNA) -7 DP

KEN
Diplomacy: Send a mission south of Kenaqua (52): (2d6+5)[*14*]
Faith: Convert Region 59 HS 1 to The Shroud: (2d6+5)[*16*]

BLP
Intrigue: Raise a spy, Lady Nepenthe: (1d4+5)[*8*]

FIN
Faith: Convert Region 108 HS 2 to The Final Peace: (2d6+8)[*15*]
Faith: Convert Region 107 HS 2 to The Final Peace: (2d6+8)[*17*]

UNI
Faith: Convert Region 21 HS 3 to the Crimson Chant: (2d6+4)[*13*]
Economy: Impress merchants in Region 22 with Jaderock Coral: (2d6+10)[*15*] (TN 13 - Reaved)

Astral Menagerie
Convert Region 104 HS 2 to Shimmers of Unseen Bane: (2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

LUX:

Investigate West of 30: (2d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Rolled the wrong dice.

-7 Distance Penalty +1 HS bonus +2 Nacres + 1 City +1 Treasure

(2d8+4)[*16*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Buy Out Adventuring Scholars: (2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Sway Aristocratic Support in 20: (2d6+3)[*10*]

Sway Clerical Support in Senja Bersinar: (2d6+3)[*8*]

Diplomatic Mission if Necessary: (2d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

Int: Identify the origins and usage of Unblemished Wreckage [Investigation].
(2d6)[*7*]+4
Int: Scour the wreckage of the Titanic Battle [Investigation], spending 3 Treasure.
(2d6)[*5*]+7
Int: Ponder on the nature and existence of Underwater Bears [Investigation].
(2d6)[*8*]+4
Mil: Impress reaved Aristrocracy in 66 (roll 2d8 +3 +3 treasure) [Happy New Yearsmas]
(2d8)[*9*]+6

Non-action
Have my Spy Receive A Report on the ongoings of my queendom.
(Celebrate the nature of these Banished Merchants [Investigation])
(2d6)[*10*]+7

----------


## Feathersnow

(2d6+9)[*13*] convert Clergy in 117

(2d6+9)[*17*] convert Clergy in 120

----------


## Grim ranger

[Diplomacy]: Raise reputation with CCA from 2 to 3 (+2 from Emulated) (2d6+11)[*15*]

[Diplomacy]: Sway Mercantile support of Region 64, using Chain of Kings (+2 to the roll)(+1 from Admired) (2d6+12)[*20*]

[Economy]: Prospect Waste Region W6 with Specialized Ship, the Silvered Eye (+1 from DNA's Welcome) (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

LUX Secrets: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Resist LUX buyout of 103 TP 1: (2d6+4)[*10*] vs TN 13

(Fail to) Resist BLP theft of Bioluminescent Navigation: (2d6+5)[*14*] vs TN 18

----------


## mystic1110

Conversion 57.1 (2d6)[*6*]+5faith+1sequence bonus+2 Self Support
Conversion 57.2 (2d6)[*8*]+5faith+1sequence bonus+2 Self Support
Conversion 58.1 (2d6)[*9*]+5faith+1sequence bonus+2 Self Support
Refine 73 - Using COP power:
(2d6)[*3*]+7 Vassal Faith
(2d6)[*9*]+7 Vassal Faith
Sack 84.3 (2d6)[*11*]+10 Mil
Sack 160.1 (2d6)[*8*]+10 Mil

----------


## Lumaeus

The Father Rebellious, First Beyond the Mother

Diplomacy (1d4)[*3*]
Military (1d4)[*1*]
Economy (1d4)[*3*]
*Faith1 (1d4+5)[9]
Faith2 (1d4+5)[8]*
Intrigue (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## JBarca

Buyout of 51.3 - (2d6+7)[*14*]

Investigate - (2d6+6)[*12*]
4 INT, +2 from DNA Rep 2

Sway 69 - (2d6+9)[*16*]
Sway 84 - (2d6+9)[*15*]
Claim means TN12 for each. 8 DIP, +1 for PRS

----------


## Frostwander

Costa Sereia - Round 17 Actions

Impress Merchants - Region 113 (TN 12; Economy 8)
(2d6+8)[*13*]

Impress Merchants - Region 133 (TN 12; Economy 8)
(2d6+8)[*17*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 103 HS 1 (TN 12; Faith 7, Treasure +1)
(2d6+8)[*14*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 103 HS 2 (TN 12; Faith 7, Treasure +1)
(2d6+8)[*11*]

Convert Holy Site - Region 173 HS 1, the Temple of Narcis (TN 12; Faith 7, Treasure +1, Distance penalty -1)
(2d6+7)[*12*]

Undermine Support: Mercantile - Region 119 (Contested; Intrigue 9, Distance penalty -1)
(2d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Corona

*[Diplomacy]Sway merchants region 14* 2d8 + 10 Dip + 1 treasure + 1 city Sheade - 0 distance vs TN 14
(2d8+12)[*28*]

*[Diplomacy]Sway aristocracy region 14* 2d8 + 10 Dip - 0 distance vs TN 12
(2d8+10)[*20*]

*[Military]Impress reaved Aristocracy in region 9* 2d6 + 10 Mil - 0 distance vs TN 13
(2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Corona

New Ruler (nondynastic succession):

(7d4)[*1*][*3*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*1*][*3*](13)

----------


## bc56

Seek Aid on 104 conversion: (2d8+6)[*15*]
Convert 104.2 (2d6+7)[*14*]+seek aid?
Convert 105.1 (2d6+5)[*7*]
Convert 105.2 [roll]wd6+5[/roll]

----------


## bc56

Convert 105.2 (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Autumn Stars

Convert Holy Site 2 in Plains of Sarkenos [Region 75], assisted by Kar-Nath. (2d8+10)[*21*]
Convert Holy Site 1 in Pelegar [Region 65] assisted by Kar-Nath. (2d8+10)[*12*]
Convert Holy Site 3 in Spawn Point [Region 56] assisted by Deep Blue. (2d8+10)[*21*]
 Convert Holy Site 2 in Artetchhue [Region 55] assisted by Deep Blue. (2d8+10)[*19*]

----------


## Aerin

(2d6)[*7*] A
(2d6)[*7*] B
(2d6)[*5*] C
(2d6)[*9*] D
(2d6)[*4*] E
(2d6)[*8*] F
(2d6)[*3*] G
(2d8)[*9*] H
(2d6)[*6*] I
(2d6)[*4*] J
(2d6)[*4*] K
(2d6)[*11*] L
(2d6)[*5*] M
(2d6)[*5*] N
(2d6)[*10*] O
(1d3)[*3*] P

----------


## Aerin

*Round 18 Astral Menagerie*

Banished Merchants provide (1d4)[*4*] treasure to the Eternal Spring! They will only move to a new host on a roll of 4.
The Kelpie stays with Pfilghol for a second round!
The Mare appears with (1d22)[*9*]!
The Withering Everlight appears with (1d22)[*8*]!
The Mimic appears as (1d6)[*5*] with (1d22)[*9*]!
The Scintillating twin appears with (1d22)[*12*]!
The scintillating Twin stays with Pfilghol for a second round!

1. The Mare
2. The Kelpie
3. The Banished Merchants
4. The Withering Everlight
5. Scintillating twin
6. scintillating Twin

1. Lambent Syndicate, The
2. Hymenocera Expanse, The
3. Lighthouse, The
4. Lojanese Republic, The
5. Magaramach, The
6. Splendid Miru Miru, The
7. Peacekeepers of Surunung, The
8. Eternal Spring
9. Deep Blue
10. Riftborn Myriad, The
11. Shifting Ennead, The
12. Kar-Nath Hegemony, The
13. Gravetenders, The
14. Seatide Confederacy, The
15. Cryptid Congress, The
16. Order of Knights of the Ironkelp of First-King John of Ruhum, The
17. World-Garden of the Sakura-Jin, The
18. Cyphiri Union, The
19. Pfilghol
20. Costa Sereia
21. Lux-Glossian Shades, The
22. Gotezhar, The

----------


## Aerin

The Banished Merchants appear with (1d22)[*22*]!

----------


## Aerin

Reaver attacks: (2d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Reaver attacks (rolled at Aerin's request):

Attack on Region 153 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*17*] resisted by MIR: (2d6+5)[*10*]
Attack on Region 22 Merchants: (2d6+11)[*13*], resisted by UNI: (2d6+9)[*15*]
Attack on Region 129 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*18*] resisted by CYP: (2d6+12)[*18*] (+2 from Holdfast)
Attack on Region 66 Clergy (2d6+11)[*20*], resisted by RFT: (2d6+1)[*10*]

----------


## Minescratcher

153: 1-3: Unit Loss, 4: Treasure Loss: (1d4)[*2*]
66: 1: Sack Holy Site 1, 2: Sack Holy Site 2: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Reavers trying to Reave a unit from MIR: (2d6+11)[*20*] vs MIR (2d6+5)[*12*] 

Reavers trying to Sack 66 Eternal Communion HS 2: (2d6+11)[*21*] vs RFT (2d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Minescratcher

Was anyone of note Taken or Killed by the Reavers?

MIR reaved once: (1d20-1)[*8*]
RFT reaved once: (1d20-1)[*9*]

----------


## Minescratcher

PGL invasion of Region 131

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
PGL: (2d6+8)[*14*] attempting to use Just Do Better Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle)
MHR: (2d6+4)[*13*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
6 PGL and 6 SKR units vs 2 MHR units; Advantage for PGL; +11 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
PGL: (2d10+16)[*27*]
MHR: (2d10+5)[*17*]

GTZ invasion of Region 130

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
GTZ: (2d6+14)[*20*] attempting to use Aim For the Storms Center Tactical Doctrine (-6 to enemy leader loss roll, -20% to enemy losses, +1 to Battle Roll from Perfected Doctrine led by Kagado)
MHR: (2d6+9)[*14*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
6 GTZ units vs 1 native unit; Advantage for GTZ; +11 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
GTZ: (2d10+21)[*28*]
MHR: (2d10+5)[*18*]

OKI invasion of Region 112

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
OKI: (2d6+11)[*19*] attempting to use Quiver Hells Foundations Tactical Doctrine (+2 to battle)
MHR: (2d6+4)[*14*], attempting to use Unyielding Force Tactical Doctrine (+2 to own battle roll, +20% own casualties)

Outnumbering:
4 OKI units vs 2 MHR units; Advantage for OKI; +3 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
OKI: (2d10+9)[*18*]
MHR: (2d10+5)[*15*]

Finalist Rebellion invasion of Region 108
Native Commander score: (1d6+4)[*6*]

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
Finalists: (2d6+4)[*13*] attempting to use Guarded Approach Tactical Doctrine (-20% own casualties, -2 to own battle roll)
Natives: (2d6)[*6*] +[Commander Score], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
8 Finalist units vs 5 native units; Advantage for Finalists; +2 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
Finalists: (2d10+5)[*23*]
Natives: (2d10)[*11*] + [half Commander score, rounding up]

SEN invasion of Region 60

Tactical Maneuvering Roll:
SEN: (2d6+9)[*14*] attempting to use Integrate the Captives Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides. Free Impress Aristocracy in 60)
RFT: (2d6+2)[*13*], attempting to use Skirmish Tactical Doctrine (-10% casualties both sides)

Outnumbering:
13 SEN units vs 1 RFT aristocratic unit; Advantage for SEN; +25 Outnumbering Bonus
Battle Roll:
SEN: (2d10+26)[*30*]
RFT: (2d10+1)[*10*]

OKI invasion of Region 111
Unopposed

SHK invasion of Region 123
Unopposed

----------


## Minescratcher

Leader Loss Rolls

Sigska: (1d20-2)[*2*] (1 PGL unit and 1 SKR unit lost)
Yipper the Bloodthirsty: (1d20)[*16*]
Squall Kagado: (1d20-1)[*6*] (1 GTZ unit lost)
Monhegan II: (1d20-6)[*-5*] (-6 Aim For the Storms Center)
Caitriona MacAilpein: (1d20-1)[*5*] (1 OKI unit lost)
Marcas Archibald: (1d20-1)[*2*] (1 MHR unit lost)
Finalist Uruza: (1d20-1)[*1*] (1 Finalist unit lost)
108 Native Commander: (1d20-3)[*14*] (3 native units lost)
Balelia: (1d20)[*6*]
60 Aristocratic Commander: (1d20-6)[*12*] (1 unit lost, -5 army annihilated)

----------


## Minescratcher

SEN Impress Aristocracy in 60 from Integrate the Captives: (2d6+10)[*17*] vs TN 14

----------


## Minescratcher

SHK sacks Region 123 CYP TP for Malleable Blubber: (2d6+10)[*17*] vs CYP resistance: (2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Aerin

Rebelling Faction Sway Attempts:
Region 108 Clergy: Targeting Aristocracy; Attempt - (2d6+7)[*15*] vs TN 12

Unruly Faction Rebellions:
Region 20 Aristocracy: TN 2; No roll required
Region 104 Clergy: TN 5 [6 rds - 1 for info delay + no resist roll]; (2d3)[*4*]
Region 115 Clergy: TN 4; (2d3)[*3*]
Region 187 Clergy: TN 2; No roll required

Unruly Faction Undermine Attempts:
Region 20 Aristocracy: Targeting Merchants; Attempt - (2d6+3)[*6*] vs UNI Intrigue (2d6+6)[*14*]
Region 187 Clergy: Targeting Merchants; Attempt - (2d6+7)[*17*] vs STC Intrigue (2d6+4)[*14*] (+1 for CCA rank 1)

Faction Unrest Resistance Rolls:
Write-up Decay:
Region 12 Aristocracy: (2d6+11)[*14*] LOL Diplomacy (+1 for CCA rank 1) vs TN 12
Region 63 Clergy: (2d6+6)[*14*] KNH Faith (+1 for CCA rank 1) vs TN 12
Region 104 Merchants: (2d6+8)[*18*] PGL Economy vs TN 14

Reaver Decay:
Region 113 Clergy: Targeting Aristocracy; Attempt - (2d6+8)[*17*] OKI Diplomacy (-2 for CCA rank -2) vs TN 14

Menagerie Undermine Resistance Rolls:
Region 66 Merchants: (2d6+8)[*19*] vs ESP Intrigue (2d6+5)[*11*] (+1 for CCA rank 1)

----------


## Rolepgeek

RFT Ruler Leader Loss Roll from Captured Capital: (1d20-8)[*10*]

----------


## Aerin

Rebellions:

Region 108 Aristocracy:
(1d4+1)[*4*] additional units
(1d4+6)[*7*] well-trained Commander

Region 104 Clergy:
(1d3+1)[*4*] units
(1d4+2)[*4*] Commander

Region 115 Clergy:
(1d3+1)[*3*] units
(1d4+2)[*5*] Commander

----------


## Aerin

Eel Without End Tail:
Region 19 (TP 3): (2d6+6)[*15*] vs LIT Faith (2d6+8)[*19*]
Region 18 (TP 1): (2d6+6)[*13*] vs LIT Faith (2d6+8)[*14*]
Region 7 (TP 2): (2d6+6)[*15*] vs LIT Faith (2d6+8)[*12*]

Region 18 Omnipresent effect: all supports already belong to LIT, no effect!
Region 7 Omnipresent effect: all supports already belong to LIT, no effect!

----------


## Aerin

Black Pearls undermine resist roll: (2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Aerin

Eventually we will have a round where I don't forget some of the secret things. But not this round.
(2d6)[*12*] Q
(2d6)[*8*] R
(2d6)[*5*] S

----------


## Aerin

CCA Rep 3 Rolloffs:
ESP: (2d6+4)[*7*]
KNH: (2d6+9)[*14*]
MIR: (2d6+5)[*12*]
DPB: (2d6+11)[*19*]

----------


## Volthawk

New ruler rolls (Dynastic Succession): Ashal Hallus
+3 Dip/Mil/Eco/Fai from having those stats at 10, roll twice and take better for Economy from Prophetic Education

Diplomacy: (1d4)[*2*]+3
Military: (1d4)[*2*]+3
Economy: (Best of (1d4)[*1*]/(1d4)[*4*])+3
Faith: (1d4)[*3*]+3
Intrigue: (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## mystic1110

Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

Polar-SHK Action: (1d6)[*3*]
Temperate-SHK Action: (1d6)[*1*]
Tropical-SHK Action: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Tychris1

The Hollow Vessel leads a Hunt, Tracking for potential Children or similar Empyrean of the great Radiant Indah!:(2d6+9)[*12*] (Spending 1 Treasure)

----------


## mystic1110

Each round, the Shark King rolls a 1d6 to determine their actions based on the following list:
1 - Attack a region w/One Thousand Arms
2 - Sack a TP or Holy Site
3 - Sack a TP or City
4 - Sack or Coerce a food TP
5 - Convert a Holy Site OR Party Crash Attend an Event
6 - Roll again twice

SHORB (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Lumaeus

Belated resist roll for 59.1 [roll]2d6+10[/2d6]

----------


## Lumaeus

Same as above but maybe works? [roll0]

----------


## Lumaeus

I do not know what is bad here please work this time if you don't i'm scared aerin will be mad at me for wasting her time and that would make me sad because i respect and love her and also i respect and love the other players and i'm also typing this all as a delay thing so i don't run into the post delay thing again which i think is to blame for the failure of my last roll and also it's super hard to type with capitalizing (2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Aerin

Lumaeus we are literally on a voice call and also I could never be mad at you. 

(Kenaqua kinda is tho.)

----------


## TheDarkDM

Sway Aristocratic Support Region 32 - (2d6+4)[*9*]

Sway Mercantile Support Region 28 - (2d6+5)[*14*]

----------


## Aerin

PRS Rank 2 Rolloff:
(Using Round 16 stats)
SKR: (2d6+8)[*14*] Faith
OKI: (2d6+10)[*18*] Diplomacy
SEN: (2d6+10)[*18*] Military

----------


## Kythia

Irrelevant dice roll (can't pick between three actions)

(d3)[*2*]

----------


## Kythia

Don't care which TP
(d2)[*1*]

----------


## Kythia

Shoulda done this whith the post above but buying out TP 1 (as above) in region 22.  2d6+9, 12 if unopposed, beat opponent if opposed

(2d6+9)[*15*]

----------


## Volthawk

Prospect 121 (Economy 10 + 1 DNA Rep): (2d6+11)[*17*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

Explore south of 32:

-7 Distance Penalty +1 HS bonus +2 Nacres + 1 City +1 Treasure

(2d8+6)[*14*]

----------

